# Task manager



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm using a Dell 4600, Win XP sp3. and prob's w/processes in Task manager running 250K or more in iexplorer.exe. Like Useless; http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/1051150-task-manager-programs-running.html

I have used Black Viper's ck list, pacs-portal, hijack and still having same prob's. what is the deal?

Here's hijack readout:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 3:51:32 PM, on 7/14/2012
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$ACT7\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup\Engine\2.0.15.91\SymcPCCULaunchSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup\Engine\2.0.15.91\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup\Engine\2.0.15.91\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Stardock\CursorFX\CursorFX.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\CBS Interactive\CNET TechTracker\TechTracker.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://my.netzero.net/s/sp?r=al&cf=...870DN.&N=PLHSNAVUSERSSUSEREM&O=I&UT=companion
O2 - BHO: (no name) - AutorunsDisabled - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Winamp Toolbar Loader - {25CEE8EC-5730-41bc-8B58-22DDC8AB8C20} - C:\Program Files\Winamp Toolbar\winamptb.dll
O2 - BHO: Canon Easy-WebPrint EX BHO - {3785D0AD-BFFF-47F6-BF5B-A587C162FED9} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint EX\ewpexbho.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4D25F921-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Norton Identity Protection - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Vulnerability Protection - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Speckie - {8CE7F568-67FA-4432-BA39-F5AFD68E7B8B} - C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\Speckie\bin32\Speckie32.dll
O2 - BHO: Update Timer - {963B125B-8B21-49A2-A3A8-E37092276531} - C:\Program Files\ReImageCompanion\updatebhoWin32.dll
O2 - BHO: script helper for ie - {a0e8bc7d-6959-40b6-8e05-204d9768ad6e} - C:\Program Files\ReImageCompanion\jsloader.dll
O2 - BHO: Act.UI.InternetExplorer.Plugins.AttachFile.CAttachFile - {D5233FCD-D258-4903-89B8-FB1568E7413D} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: IObit Toolbar - {0BDA0769-FD72-49F4-9266-E1FB004F4D8F} - C:\Program Files\IObit Toolbar\IE\6.0\iobitToolbarIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Winamp Toolbar - {EBF2BA02-9094-4c5a-858B-BB198F3D8DE2} - C:\Program Files\Winamp Toolbar\winamptb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] c:\progra~1\common~1\instal~1\update~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SearchSettings] c:\program files\common files\spigot\search settings\searchsettings.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] "c:\program files\dellsupport\dsagnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Advanced SystemCare 5] "C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCTray.exe" /AutoStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CursorFX] "C:\Program Files\Stardock\CursorFX\CursorFX.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NCLaunch] C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [InstallIQUpdater] "C:\Program Files\W3i\InstallIQUpdater\InstallIQUpdater.exe" /silent /autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Driver Detective] C:\Program Files\PC Drivers HeadQuarters\Driver Detective\DriversHQ.DriverDetective.Client.exe /applicationMode:systemTray /showWelcome:false
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1009\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup (User 'Nicole')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1009\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'Nicole')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1011\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup (User 'Cindy')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-500\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'Administrator')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'Guest')
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: CNET TechTracker.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\CBS Interactive\CNET TechTracker\TechTracker.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: CNET TechTracker.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\CBS Interactive\CNET TechTracker\TechTracker.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: CNET TechTracker.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\CBS Interactive\CNET TechTracker\TechTracker.exe
O9 - Extra button: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell Options - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {E6846530-6088-4AA3-932F-C6245CE59A4C} - C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\Speckie\bin32\Speckie32.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Speckie Settings - {E6846530-6088-4AA3-932F-C6245CE59A4C} - C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\Speckie\bin32\Speckie32.dll
O16 - DPF: {0012F525-2159-4974-C92F-5F935B89607C} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {0268EB8B-9306-71BA-3F87-13E01BE3066A} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {05F464E0-BDF8-1F3B-26C6-4A923575A080} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {0747787F-AB70-5E4C-3265-2D61115BE01F} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1402.exe
O16 - DPF: {0885A034-A497-67E0-987E-3B0724261BD6} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1402.exe
O16 - DPF: {0F7D387E-EBC7-69AF-9662-5E1F348177D8} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1402.exe
O16 - DPF: {12DE785E-48B0-564E-D6DC-6F317CA2A47C} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1402.exe
O16 - DPF: {17836DC6-7A95-283D-161E-45BB1D6A0438} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1402.exe
O16 - DPF: {1A222703-1ECB-3F03-E416-70506F272E08} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {228A6AD7-C03F-52FB-B0F9-2FBF0C8AF05A} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {2370DF3B-6584-1F3F-CBF2-36481477EFB8} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1402.exe
O16 - DPF: {249E263C-7091-61D1-2BB8-02835A9787FE} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1402.exe
O16 - DPF: {27B6E756-21B1-763A-65B6-4A8E4B2E439E} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {308EB670-2AA1-2637-C347-3F797FD05040} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {32CBDADD-40BB-7A4F-E680-641E6F5F45AE} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {4079DC8C-3BEB-5A1C-0044-3C757607953A} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {409FE4C5-1309-4F2D-BA49-34200AFB5E20} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {49311013-2D28-79EC-473D-26A060E1846C} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {4A25CC68-8881-4CC5-4ED9-0AB76C194DDC} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {4B3756C1-DBDA-777C-B76D-207552AD4EFA} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {52366886-41E7-42E5-3E1F-36202AD73FCA} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1402.exe
O16 - DPF: {5AC66E0B-1B91-0029-F266-57D3363A1083} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {5B514394-119B-55E9-A53B-22101D95A4C1} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1402.exe
O16 - DPF: {602F4F75-5B5C-4FB2-9F5B-4231077D8AD1} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {659E7A0C-58DD-2F0A-F0CC-1E830BE0295E} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1402.exe
O16 - DPF: {66F72BD0-E3B6-4C08-BAD3-00DB24A10913} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {682C59F5-478C-4421-9070-AD170D143B77} - http://www.dell.com/support/troubleshooting/Content/Ode/pcd86.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A326972-ECC7-1886-C864-7BC266D8AAC5} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {6B7D119F-1789-14FD-501C-5D3C33B77D48} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {6D359AA5-69C4-3C6E-B771-46401BFAC61D} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1402.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1342218414468
O16 - DPF: {6EADF852-B76E-630F-3E39-52CE5C0FAA1C} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {6F5D24FA-8424-5632-5B0D-49DA628414BC} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1402.exe
O16 - DPF: {721A7C09-4F22-7EE8-F039-616E136BD4C3} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {772974F6-5CC8-22BC-A2C4-385D4222A4AD} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {7D38B1C7-45EA-431E-2DBC-20C40DEC06B1} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1402.exe
O16 - DPF: {7E1BEBDA-F4FA-1BD2-2AB9-6CAD4DBCF01C} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,23/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {C1F8FC10-E5DB-4112-9DBF-6C3FF728D4E3} (DellSystemLite.Scanner) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/DellSystemLite.CAB
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: base64 - {5ACE96C0-C70A-4A4D-AF14-2E7B869345E1} - C:\Program Files\ReImageCompanion\tdataprotocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: chrome - {5ACE96C0-C70A-4A4D-AF14-2E7B869345E1} - C:\Program Files\ReImageCompanion\tdataprotocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: intu-help-qb2 - {84D77A00-41B5-4B8B-8ADF-86486D72E749} - C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2009\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: prox - {5ACE96C0-C70A-4A4D-AF14-2E7B869345E1} - C:\Program Files\ReImageCompanion\tdataprotocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: qbwc - {FC598A64-626C-4447-85B8-53150405FD57} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Advanced SystemCare Service 5 (AdvancedSystemCareService5) - IObit - C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCService.exe
O23 - Service: Application Updater - Spigot, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Application Updater\ApplicationUpdater.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Inkjet Printer/Scanner/Fax Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Norton 360 (N360) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Norton PC Checkup Application Launcher - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup\Engine\2.0.15.91\SymcPCCULaunchSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Common Client Job Manager Service (PCCUJobMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup\Engine\2.0.15.91\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Startup and Shutdown Monitor service (PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit QuickBooks FCS (QBFCService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe
--
End of file - 15091 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Rescan with HijackThis, close all other browser windows, place a check mark beside the following entries and then click on "Fix Checked".

O2 - BHO: (no name) - AutorunsDisabled - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4D25F921-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75} - (no file)

Also check all of the O16 entries that look like the following and have *hxxp://85.255.115.229* in them:

O16 - DPF: {0012F525-2159-4974-C92F-5F935B89607C} - *hxxp://85.255.115.229/1/gdnUS1389.exe*

Do not remove the few in between that don't follow this pattern and are legitimate.

Note that I've changed "http" to "hxxp" so they are not clickable links.

Then reboot and post a new HijackThis log.


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

Cookiegal: I've been putors since 1971, USMC Dste, Univac 1000, IBM 360. I have forgotten more than I remember. I'm still running into same prob's, 250k, 300K. Task Manager solid green. Tks

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 8:08:40 PM, on 7/17/2012
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$ACT7\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup\Engine\2.0.15.91\SymcPCCULaunchSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup\Engine\2.0.15.91\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup\Engine\2.0.15.91\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCTray.exe
C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Norton Identity Protection - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Vulnerability Protection - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [InstallIQUpdater] "C:\Program Files\W3i\InstallIQUpdater\InstallIQUpdater.exe" /silent /autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Advanced SystemCare 5] "C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCTray.exe" /AutoStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe 1
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1009\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1009\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\..\Run: [Weather] C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe 1 (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-500\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User '?')
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Advanced SystemCare Service 5 (AdvancedSystemCareService5) - IObit - C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Application Updater - Spigot, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Application Updater\ApplicationUpdater.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Inkjet Printer/Scanner/Fax Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Norton 360 (N360) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Norton PC Checkup Application Launcher - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup\Engine\2.0.15.91\SymcPCCULaunchSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Common Client Job Manager Service (PCCUJobMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup\Engine\2.0.15.91\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Startup and Shutdown Monitor service (PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit QuickBooks FCS (QBFCService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe
--
End of file - 5234 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It looks like you removed them all but it doesn't matter, the valid one will download again if/when needed.

Please download DDS by sUBs to your desktop from one of the following locations:

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.scr
http://www.forospyware.com/sUBs/dds

Double-click the DDS.scr to run the tool.

When DDS has finished scanning, it will open two logs named as follows:

DDS.txt
Attach.txt

Save them both to your desktop. Copy and paste the contents of the DDS.txt and Attach.txt files in your reply please.

Please download GMER from: http://gmer.net/index.php

Click on the "Download EXE" button and save the randomly named .exe file to your desktop.

*Note: You must uninstall any CD Emulation programs that you have before running GMER as they can cause conflicts and give false results.*

Double click the GMER .exe file on your desktop to run the tool and it will automatically do a quick scan.

If the tool warns of rootkit activity and asks if you want to run a full scan, click on No and make sure the following are *unchecked *on the right-hand side:

IAT/EAT
Any drive letter other than the primary system drive (which is generally C).

Click the *Scan *button and when the scan is finished, click *Save* and save the log in Notepad with the name ark.txt to your desktop.

*Note: It's important that all other windows be closed and that you don't touch the mouse or do anything with the computer during the scan as it may cause it to freeze. You should disable your screen saver as if it comes on it may cause the program to freeze.*

Open the ark.txt file and copy and paste the contents of the log here please.


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's the 2 scans:
.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01) - NTFSx86 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18702
Run by Josh at 21:05:47 on 2012-07-18
AV: Norton 360 *Enabled/Updated* {E10A9785-9598-4754-B552-92431C1C35F8}
FW: Norton 360 *Enabled* 
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
BHO: Norton Identity Protection: {602adb0e-4aff-4217-8aa1-95dac4dfa408} - c:\program files\norton 360\engine\6.2.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
BHO: Norton Vulnerability Protection: {6d53ec84-6aae-4787-aeee-f4628f01010c} - c:\program files\norton 360\engine\6.2.1.5\ips\IPSBHO.DLL
TB: Norton Toolbar: {7febefe3-6b19-4349-98d2-ffb09d4b49ca} - c:\program files\norton 360\engine\6.2.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
{e7df6bff-55a5-4eb7-a673-4ed3e9456d39}
TB: {EBF2BA02-9094-4C5A-858B-BB198F3D8DE2} - No File
EB: {21347690-EC41-4F9A-8887-1F4AEE672439} - No File
uRun: [ctfmon.exe] c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
uRun: [InstallIQUpdater] "c:\program files\w3i\installiqupdater\InstallIQUpdater.exe" /silent /autorun
uRun: [Advanced SystemCare 5] "c:\program files\iobit\advanced systemcare 5\ASCTray.exe" /AutoStart
uRun: [Weather] c:\program files\aws\weatherbug\Weather.exe 1
mRun: [QuickTime Task] "c:\program files\quicktime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
mRun: [APSDaemon] "c:\program files\common files\apple\apple application support\APSDaemon.exe"
mRun: [iTunesHelper] "c:\program files\itunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
uPolicies-explorer: NoInstrumentation = 1
Trusted Zone: aol.com\www
Trusted Zone: facebook.com\www
Trusted Zone: foxnews.com\www
Trusted Zone: youtube.com\www
DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} - hxxp://download.microsoft.com/download/E/5/6/E5611B10-0D6D-4117-8430-A67417AA88CD/LegitCheckControl.cab
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_32-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/products/plugin/autodl/jinstall-142-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0032-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_32-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_32-windows-i586.cab
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.15.1
TCP: Interfaces\{BCB91B58-6D6E-4FE8-9135-AE95D032E1E3} : DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.254
TCP: Interfaces\{E978A85F-F4CD-47D9-B2E3-C31462F9A57C} : DhcpNameServer = 192.168.15.1
Notify: igfxcui - igfxsrvc.dll
SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2012-07-17 04:47:14 1409 ----a-w- c:\windows\QTFont.for
2012-07-17 04:40:59 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\josh\local settings\application data\Apple Computer
2012-07-17 04:39:00 107368 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\GEARAspi.dll
2012-07-17 04:35:56 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iPod
2012-07-17 04:35:30 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iTunes
2012-07-17 04:35:30 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\{429CAD59-35B1-4DBC-BB6D-1DB246563521}
2012-07-17 04:34:16 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\josh\local settings\application data\Apple
2012-07-17 04:30:47 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Bonjour
2012-07-15 20:17:00 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\josh\local settings\application data\WMTools Downloaded Files
2012-07-15 16:08:45 214256 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\muweb.dll
2012-07-14 20:47:24 388096 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\josh\application data\microsoft\installer\{45a66726-69bc-466b-a7a4-12fcba4883d7}\HiJackThis.exe
2012-07-14 20:47:23 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Trend Micro
2012-07-14 01:15:35 -------- dc----w- C:\rei
2012-07-14 01:15:24 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Reimage
2012-07-14 01:15:15 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\josh\AppData
2012-07-14 01:15:14 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\ReImageCompanion
2012-07-13 23:52:32 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\josh\application data\ElevatedDiagnostics
2012-07-13 23:12:05 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\UAB
2012-07-13 23:11:00 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\josh\local settings\application data\PC_Drivers_Headquarters
2012-07-13 23:09:58 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\PC Drivers HeadQuarters
2012-07-13 23:06:04 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\PC Drivers HeadQuarters
2012-07-09 00:08:37 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\AVG
2012-07-08 22:55:22 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\josh\local settings\application data\BVRP Software
2012-07-08 22:55:02 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Modem On Hold
2012-07-08 22:55:01 24576 ----a-r- c:\windows\system32\cpl_moh.cpl
2012-07-08 22:47:56 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Broadcom
2012-07-08 22:45:58 212992 ----a-w- c:\program files\common files\installshield\engine\6\intel 32\ILog.dll
2012-07-08 18:54:52 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\josh\application data\FreePriceAlerts
2012-07-08 16:50:33 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\josh\local settings\application data\Downloaded Installations
2012-07-08 16:46:52 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\josh\local settings\application data\Winamp Toolbar
2012-07-08 16:43:22 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Winamp Toolbar
2012-07-08 16:43:22 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\Winamp Toolbar
2012-07-08 16:42:17 1892184 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_42.dll
2012-07-08 16:42:13 2414360 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3dx9_31.dll
2012-07-08 16:42:00 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\Logs
2012-07-08 16:40:52 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Winamp Detect
2012-07-08 16:40:13 9072 ------w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdr4_xp.sys
2012-07-08 16:40:12 9200 ------w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdralw2k.sys
2012-07-08 16:40:11 133616 ------w- c:\windows\system32\pxafs.dll
2012-07-08 16:39:33 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\josh\application data\OpenCandy
2012-07-08 16:14:48 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\CONEXANT
2012-07-08 16:13:41 90112 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mdmxsdk.dll
2012-07-08 16:13:41 32218 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\HSFCI008.dll
2012-07-08 16:13:41 212224 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\HSFHWBS2.sys
2012-07-08 16:13:41 11043 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mdmxsdk.sys
2012-07-08 16:13:40 680704 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\HSF_CNXT.sys
2012-07-08 16:13:40 1042432 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\HSF_DP.sys
2012-07-08 03:23:07 765952 -c--a-w- C:\CRLDS3D.DLL
2012-07-08 03:23:07 712704 -c--a-w- C:\AUDIO3D.DLL
2012-07-08 03:23:07 379726 -c--a-w- C:\CMAUDIO.SYS
2012-07-08 03:23:07 32768 -c--a-w- C:\CMNPROP.DLL
2012-07-08 03:23:07 1581056 -c--a-w- C:\MIXER.EXE
2012-07-08 03:23:07 139264 -c--a-w- C:\CMUNINST.EXE
2012-07-08 03:23:07 135168 -c--a-w- C:\CMUNINST.DAT
2012-07-08 03:23:07 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\C-Media
2012-07-07 02:38:37 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\josh\application data\TuneUp Software
2012-07-07 02:37:49 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\TuneUp Software
2012-07-07 02:37:44 -------- d-sh--w- c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\{32364CEA-7855-4A3C-B674-53D8E9B97936}
2012-07-06 22:41:13 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\josh\application data\Search Settings
2012-07-06 22:40:48 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Application Updater
2012-07-06 22:40:47 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\IObit Toolbar
2012-07-06 22:40:47 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\common files\Spigot
2012-07-01 15:40:29 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\josh\local settings\application data\Layer_Development
2012-06-30 20:05:21 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\MyWebFace_5aEI
2012-06-30 18:52:06 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\XP Repair Pro
2012-06-25 03:46:13 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\josh\local settings\application data\Help
2012-06-23 03:55:31 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\W3i
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2012-07-14 21:44:39 426184 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-07-14 21:44:38 70344 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-06-13 13:19:59 1866112 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-06-05 15:50:25 1372672 ------w- c:\windows\system32\msxml6.dll
2012-06-05 15:50:25 1172480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msxml3.dll
2012-06-05 00:11:30 45056 ----a-w- c:\windows\NCUNINST.EXe
2012-06-04 23:49:42 40960 ----a-w- c:\windows\NCLAUNCH.EXe
2012-06-04 04:32:08 152576 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\schannel.dll
2012-06-02 20:19:44 22040 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wucltui.dll.mui
2012-06-02 20:19:38 219160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuaucpl.cpl
2012-06-02 20:19:38 15384 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuaucpl.cpl.mui
2012-06-02 20:19:34 15384 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuapi.dll.mui
2012-06-02 20:19:30 17944 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll.mui
2012-06-02 20:18:58 275696 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mucltui.dll
2012-06-02 20:18:58 17136 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mucltui.dll.mui
2012-05-31 13:22:09 599040 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\crypt32.dll
2012-05-24 15:48:10 21376 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\RegistryDefragBootTime.exe
2012-05-22 22:40:56 60872 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\S32EVNT1.DLL
2012-05-22 22:40:56 141944 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS
2012-05-22 05:09:06 2516 --sha-w- c:\windows\system32\KGyGaAvL.sys
2012-05-22 05:09:06 104 --sh--r- c:\windows\system32\471B6DC50A.sys
2012-05-16 15:08:26 916992 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2012-05-11 14:42:33 43520 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2012-05-11 14:42:33 1469440 ------w- c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-05-11 11:38:02 385024 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\html.iec
2012-05-08 03:32:31 174008 ----a-w- c:\program files\52res.dll
2012-05-08 03:32:30 693648 ----a-w- c:\program files\52Uninstall Webfetti.dll
2012-05-05 17:14:54 73728 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\javacpl.cpl
2012-05-05 17:14:53 476960 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\npdeployJava1.dll
2012-05-05 17:14:53 472864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2012-05-04 13:12:30 2192640 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-05-04 12:32:19 2069120 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-05-02 13:46:36 139656 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpwd.sys
2012-04-21 18:06:56 174008 ----a-w- c:\program files\5ares.dll
2012-04-21 18:06:53 693648 ----a-w- c:\program files\5aUninstall MyWebFace.dll
.
============= FINISH: 21:07:07.46 ===============
End of DDS

Attach:

.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01)
.
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
No restore point in system.
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
.
ACT!
Adobe Acrobat 5.0
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Reader X (10.1.3)
Advanced SystemCare 5
AOL Uninstaller (Choose which Products to Remove)
AOLIcon
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
AVG PC Tuneup
Babylon toolbar on IE
Bonjour
Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Canon Easy-WebPrint EX
Canon Inkjet Printer/Scanner/Fax Extended Survey Program
Canon MP Navigator EX 3.0
Canon MP250 series MP Drivers
Canon MP250 series User Registration
Canon Utilities Easy-PhotoPrint EX
Canon Utilities My Printer
Canon Utilities Solution Menu
CNET TechTracker
Conexant D850 56K V.9x DFVc Modem
CursorFX
Dell Driver Download Manager
Dell Driver Reset Tool
Dell Media Experience
Dell Picture Studio v3.0
Dell Support Center
Dell System Restore
DellSupport
DownloadX ActiveX Download Control 1.6.5
Driver Detective
Favorit
Gunner2 (remove only)
HiJackThis
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915800-v4)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB954550-v5)
Hoyle Board Games 4
Hoyle Card Games 4
ieSpell
Intel(R) Extreme Graphics 2 Driver
Intel(R) PRO Network Adapters and Drivers
Internet Explorer Default Page
iTunes
Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2_03
Java Auto Updater
Java(TM) 6 Update 32
Macromedia Flash Player
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB2656353)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB2656370)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB979906)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
Microsoft Base Smart Card Cryptographic Service Provider Package
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Word Viewer 2003
Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition Installer
Microsoft Plus! Photo Story 2 LE
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft VC9 runtime libraries
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Modem On Hold
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
Norton 360
Norton PC Checkup
PC Tools Registry Mechanic 11.0
Presto! PageManager 7.12.02
QuickBooks
QuickBooks Simple Start 2009
QuickBooks Simple Start Special Edition
QuickTime
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2604111)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2657424)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2518870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2572078)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2633870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2686827)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2487367)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2656351)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB963027)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB969897)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2510531)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2544521)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2586448)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2618444)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2647516)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2675157)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2699988)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB969897)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB972260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB981332)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows Search 4 - KB963093
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2229593)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2655992)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2659262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2676562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2685939)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2686509)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2691442)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2695962)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2698365)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2707511)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2709162)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2718523)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2719985)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Speckie
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2600217)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2598845)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2632503)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971930)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB976662)
Update for Windows XP (KB2467659)
Update for Windows XP (KB2718704)
Vegas Fever Winner Takes All
WeatherBug
WebCyberCoach 3.2 Dell
WebFldrs XP
Winamp
Winamp Detector Plug-in
Winamp Toolbar
Windows Genuine Advantage Notifications (KB905474)
Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool (KB892130)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Management Framework Core
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 10
Windows Media Player 11
Windows PowerShell(TM) 1.0
Windows XP Service Pack 3
XP Repair Pro
Yahoo! Toolbar
Youtube Saved
YTD YouTube Downloader & Converter 3.7
.
==== End Of File ===========================


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's GMER scan:


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's GMER Scan # 1:

http://C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\My Documents\GMER1.0.15.1541 #1.log


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Having these sites in the Trusted zone is downright dangerous:

Trusted Zone: aol.com\www
Trusted Zone: facebook.com\www
Trusted Zone: foxnews.com\www
Trusted Zone: youtube.com\www

This gives them permission to bypass the security measures in place on your computer. I would remove those immediately.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'll post the GMER log here for easier reference.

GMER 1.0.15.15641 - http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2012-07-18 23:03:49
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP0T0L0-3 Maxtor_6Y080L0 rev.YAR41BW0
Running: 8ksnn5u4[1].exe; Driver: C:\DOCUME~1\Josh\LOCALS~1\Temp\pxtdqpob.sys

---- System - GMER 1.0.15 ----

SSDT 8529ADF0 ZwAlertResumeThread
SSDT 852453A8 ZwAlertThread
SSDT 8530ADC0 ZwAllocateVirtualMemory
SSDT 8524BEC0 ZwAssignProcessToJobObject
SSDT 86C72218 ZwConnectPort
SSDT \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS (Symantec Event Library/Symantec Corporation) ZwCreateKey [0xEE3FFD40]
SSDT 850412F0 ZwCreateMutant
SSDT 8523D270 ZwCreateSymbolicLinkObject
SSDT 850D53B8 ZwCreateThread
SSDT 872DF3C0 ZwDebugActiveProcess
SSDT \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS (Symantec Event Library/Symantec Corporation) ZwDeleteKey [0xEE3FFFC0]
SSDT \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS (Symantec Event Library/Symantec Corporation) ZwDeleteValueKey [0xEE400680]
SSDT 85382288 ZwDuplicateObject
SSDT 85098280 ZwFreeVirtualMemory
SSDT 86F6A8C8 ZwImpersonateAnonymousToken
SSDT 85341EC0 ZwImpersonateThread
SSDT 86B89058 ZwLoadDriver
SSDT 850D1118 ZwMapViewOfSection
SSDT 86F6A890 ZwOpenEvent
SSDT 853B7928 ZwOpenProcess
SSDT 85C535E0 ZwOpenProcessToken
SSDT 87393480 ZwOpenSection
SSDT 85339EE8 ZwOpenThread
SSDT 852AB280 ZwProtectVirtualMemory
SSDT 852475A8 ZwResumeThread
SSDT 86DD2E00 ZwSetContextThread
SSDT 8504BB58 ZwSetInformationProcess
SSDT 86F6A858 ZwSetSystemInformation
SSDT \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS (Symantec Event Library/Symantec Corporation) ZwSetValueKey [0xEE400910]
SSDT 87393448 ZwSuspendProcess
SSDT 85E628B8 ZwSuspendThread
SSDT 85CFD3E8 ZwTerminateProcess
SSDT 853BD5B0 ZwTerminateThread
SSDT 853AA588 ZwUnmapViewOfSection
SSDT 850C9450 ZwWriteVirtualMemory

---- Kernel code sections - GMER 1.0.15 ----

.text ntoskrnl.exe!_abnormal_termination + 24C 804E28B8 4 Bytes CALL A6D35C5B 
.text ntoskrnl.exe!_abnormal_termination + 450 804E2ABC 8 Bytes [E8, D3, CF, 85, B0, D5, 3B, ...]
? SYMDS.SYS The system cannot find the file specified. !
? SYMEFA.SYS The system cannot find the file specified. !
? C:\DOCUME~1\Josh\LOCALS~1\Temp\mbr.sys The system cannot find the file specified. !

---- User code sections - GMER 1.0.15 ----

.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[1572] USER32.dll!DialogBoxParamW 7E4247AB 5 Bytes JMP 3E215505 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[1572] USER32.dll!CreateWindowExW 7E42D0A3 5 Bytes JMP 3E2EDAD4 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[1572] USER32.dll!DialogBoxIndirectParamW 7E432072 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E7207 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[1572] USER32.dll!MessageBoxIndirectA 7E43A082 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E7139 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[1572] USER32.dll!DialogBoxParamA 7E43B144 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E71A4 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[1572] USER32.dll!MessageBoxExW 7E450838 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E700A C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[1572] USER32.dll!MessageBoxExA 7E45085C 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E706C C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[1572] USER32.dll!DialogBoxIndirectParamA 7E456D7D 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E726A C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[1572] USER32.dll!MessageBoxIndirectW 7E4664D5 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E70CE C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2352] USER32.dll!DialogBoxParamW 7E4247AB 5 Bytes JMP 3E215505 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2352] USER32.dll!SetWindowsHookExW 7E42820F 5 Bytes JMP 3E2E9A65 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2352] USER32.dll!CallNextHookEx 7E42B3C6 5 Bytes JMP 3E2DD0DD C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2352] USER32.dll!CreateWindowExW 7E42D0A3 5 Bytes JMP 3E2EDAD4 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2352] USER32.dll!UnhookWindowsHookEx 7E42D5F3 5 Bytes JMP 3E25466C C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2352] USER32.dll!DialogBoxIndirectParamW 7E432072 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E7207 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2352] USER32.dll!MessageBoxIndirectA 7E43A082 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E7139 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2352] USER32.dll!DialogBoxParamA 7E43B144 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E71A4 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2352] USER32.dll!MessageBoxExW 7E450838 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E700A C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2352] USER32.dll!MessageBoxExA 7E45085C 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E706C C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2352] USER32.dll!DialogBoxIndirectParamA 7E456D7D 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E726A C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2352] USER32.dll!MessageBoxIndirectW 7E4664D5 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E70CE C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2352] ole32.dll!CoCreateInstance 774FF1BC 5 Bytes JMP 3E2EDB30 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2352] ole32.dll!OleLoadFromStream 7752983B 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E756F C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2776] USER32.dll!DialogBoxParamW 7E4247AB 5 Bytes JMP 3E215505 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2776] USER32.dll!SetWindowsHookExW 7E42820F 5 Bytes JMP 3E2E9A65 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2776] USER32.dll!CallNextHookEx 7E42B3C6 5 Bytes JMP 3E2DD0DD C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2776] USER32.dll!CreateWindowExW 7E42D0A3 5 Bytes JMP 3E2EDAD4 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2776] USER32.dll!UnhookWindowsHookEx 7E42D5F3 5 Bytes JMP 3E25466C C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2776] USER32.dll!DialogBoxIndirectParamW 7E432072 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E7207 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2776] USER32.dll!MessageBoxIndirectA 7E43A082 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E7139 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2776] USER32.dll!DialogBoxParamA 7E43B144 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E71A4 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2776] USER32.dll!MessageBoxExW 7E450838 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E700A C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2776] USER32.dll!MessageBoxExA 7E45085C 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E706C C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2776] USER32.dll!DialogBoxIndirectParamA 7E456D7D 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E726A C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2776] USER32.dll!MessageBoxIndirectW 7E4664D5 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E70CE C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2776] ole32.dll!CoCreateInstance 774FF1BC 5 Bytes JMP 3E2EDB30 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2776] ole32.dll!OleLoadFromStream 7752983B 5 Bytes JMP 3E3E756F C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll (Internet Explorer/Microsoft Corporation)

---- User IAT/EAT - GMER 1.0.15 ----

IAT C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2352] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryExW] [451F1ACB] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\xpshims.dll (Internet Explorer Compatibility Shims for XP/Microsoft Corporation)
IAT C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe[2776] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryExW] [451F1ACB] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\xpshims.dll (Internet Explorer Compatibility Shims for XP/Microsoft Corporation)

---- Devices - GMER 1.0.15 ----

AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Ip SYMTDI.SYS (Network Dispatch Driver/Symantec Corporation)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Tcp SYMTDI.SYS (Network Dispatch Driver/Symantec Corporation)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Udp SYMTDI.SYS (Network Dispatch Driver/Symantec Corporation)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\RawIp SYMTDI.SYS (Network Dispatch Driver/Symantec Corporation)

Device mrxsmb.sys (Windows NT SMB Minirdr/Microsoft Corporation)
Device Fastfat.SYS (Fast FAT File System Driver/Microsoft Corporation)

AttachedDevice fltmgr.sys (Microsoft Filesystem Filter Manager/Microsoft Corporation)

---- Registry - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{31E3FC97-DFA6-BD2D-E982-A7B9DBD87050}\[email protected] C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidctl.dll
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{31E3FC97-DFA6-BD2D-E982-A7B9DBD87050}\[email protected] Apartment
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{31E3FC97-DFA6-BD2D-E982-A7B9DBD87050}\[email protected] {B0EDF154-910A-11D2-B632-00C04F79498E}

---- EOF - GMER 1.0.15 ----


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

ComboFix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished. Read  *HERE * for an article written by dvk01 on why we disable autoruns.


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

I've ran MS Malicious tool and no Malware, remove said items from trusted sites. Bout to run Combofix.


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

ComboFix 12-07-20.02 - Josh 07/20/2012 9:55.2.1 - x86
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Josh\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
AV: Norton 360 *Enabled/Updated* {E10A9785-9598-4754-B552-92431C1C35F8}
FW: Norton 360 *Enabled* {7C21A4C9-F61F-4AC4-B722-A6E19C16F220}
* Created a new restore point
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
c:\program files\MyWebFace_5aEI
c:\program files\MyWebFace_5aEI\Installr\3.bin\5aEIPlug.dll
c:\program files\MyWebFace_5aEI\Installr\3.bin\5aEZSETP.dll
c:\program files\MyWebFace_5aEI\Installr\3.bin\NP5aEISb.dll
c:\windows\XSxS
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2012-06-20 to 2012-07-20 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-07-20 02:10 . 2012-07-20 02:10 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\NetworkService\Application Data\Apple Computer
2012-07-17 04:47 . 2012-07-17 04:47 1409 ----a-w- c:\windows\QTFont.for
2012-07-17 04:40 . 2012-07-17 04:47 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Josh\Application Data\Apple Computer
2012-07-17 04:40 . 2012-07-17 04:40 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Josh\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer
2012-07-17 04:39 . 2008-04-17 17:12 107368 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\GEARAspi.dll
2012-07-17 04:35 . 2012-07-17 04:35 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iPod
2012-07-17 04:35 . 2012-07-17 04:38 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iTunes
2012-07-17 04:35 . 2012-07-17 04:38 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\{429CAD59-35B1-4DBC-BB6D-1DB246563521}
2012-07-17 04:35 . 2012-07-17 04:35 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple Computer
2012-07-17 04:34 . 2012-07-17 04:34 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Josh\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple
2012-07-17 04:33 . 2012-07-17 04:34 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Apple Software Update
2012-07-17 04:33 . 2012-07-17 04:33 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\LocalService\Application Data\Apple Computer
2012-07-17 04:30 . 2012-07-17 04:30 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Bonjour
2012-07-17 04:29 . 2012-07-17 04:35 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Apple
2012-07-17 04:29 . 2012-07-17 04:33 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple
2012-07-15 20:17 . 2012-07-15 20:17 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Josh\Local Settings\Application Data\WMTools Downloaded Files
2012-07-15 16:08 . 2012-06-02 20:18 214256 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\muweb.dll
2012-07-14 20:47 . 2012-07-14 20:47 388096 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Josh\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2012-07-14 20:47 . 2012-07-14 20:47 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Trend Micro
2012-07-14 01:15 . 2012-07-14 01:19 -------- dc----w- C:\rei
2012-07-14 01:15 . 2012-07-14 01:15 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Reimage
2012-07-14 01:15 . 2012-07-14 01:15 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Josh\AppData
2012-07-14 01:15 . 2012-07-14 01:15 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\ReImageCompanion
2012-07-13 23:52 . 2012-07-13 23:52 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Josh\Application Data\ElevatedDiagnostics
2012-07-13 23:12 . 2012-07-13 23:12 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\UAB
2012-07-13 23:11 . 2012-07-13 23:11 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Josh\Local Settings\Application Data\PC_Drivers_Headquarters
2012-07-13 23:09 . 2012-07-13 23:09 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\PC Drivers HeadQuarters
2012-07-13 23:06 . 2012-07-13 23:06 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\PC Drivers HeadQuarters
2012-07-09 17:11 . 2012-07-09 17:11 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Guest\Local Settings\Application Data\Winamp Toolbar
2012-07-09 00:08 . 2012-07-09 00:08 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG
2012-07-08 22:55 . 2012-07-08 22:55 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Josh\Local Settings\Application Data\BVRP Software
2012-07-08 22:55 . 2012-07-08 22:55 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Modem On Hold
2012-07-08 22:55 . 2003-09-18 08:18 24576 ----a-r- c:\windows\system32\cpl_moh.cpl
2012-07-08 22:47 . 2012-07-08 22:47 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Broadcom
2012-07-08 22:45 . 2000-01-04 11:39 212992 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield\Engine\6\Intel 32\ILog.dll
2012-07-08 18:54 . 2012-07-08 18:54 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Josh\Application Data\FreePriceAlerts
2012-07-08 16:50 . 2012-07-08 16:50 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Josh\Local Settings\Application Data\Downloaded Installations
2012-07-08 16:46 . 2012-07-08 16:46 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Josh\Local Settings\Application Data\Winamp Toolbar
2012-07-08 16:43 . 2012-07-08 16:43 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Winamp Toolbar
2012-07-08 16:43 . 2012-07-08 16:43 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Winamp Toolbar
2012-07-08 16:42 . 2009-09-04 22:29 1892184 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_42.dll
2012-07-08 16:42 . 2006-09-28 21:05 2414360 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3dx9_31.dll
2012-07-08 16:42 . 2012-07-08 16:42 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\Logs
2012-07-08 16:40 . 2012-07-08 16:40 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Winamp Detect
2012-07-08 16:40 . 2011-03-04 19:44 9072 ------w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdr4_xp.sys
2012-07-08 16:40 . 2011-03-04 19:44 9200 ------w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdralw2k.sys
2012-07-08 16:40 . 2011-03-04 19:44 133616 ------w- c:\windows\system32\pxafs.dll
2012-07-08 16:39 . 2012-07-15 15:41 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Josh\Application Data\Winamp
2012-07-08 16:39 . 2012-07-08 17:02 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Winamp
2012-07-08 16:39 . 2012-07-08 16:40 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Josh\Application Data\OpenCandy
2012-07-08 16:14 . 2012-07-08 16:14 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\CONEXANT
2012-07-08 16:14 . 2012-07-08 16:14 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Intel
2012-07-08 16:13 . 2003-11-17 20:59 212224 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\HSFHWBS2.sys
2012-07-08 16:13 . 2003-10-23 20:01 32218 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\HSFCI008.dll
2012-07-08 16:13 . 2003-04-09 19:01 90112 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mdmxsdk.dll
2012-07-08 16:13 . 2003-04-09 18:48 11043 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mdmxsdk.sys
2012-07-08 16:13 . 2003-11-17 20:58 680704 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\HSF_CNXT.sys
2012-07-08 16:13 . 2003-11-17 20:56 1042432 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\HSF_DP.sys
2012-07-08 03:23 . 2012-07-08 03:23 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\C-Media
2012-07-08 03:23 . 2002-07-16 15:58 379726 -c--a-w- C:\CMAUDIO.SYS
2012-07-08 03:23 . 2002-07-12 21:33 1581056 -c--a-w- C:\MIXER.EXE
2012-07-08 03:23 . 2002-07-11 17:13 135168 -c--a-w- C:\CMUNINST.DAT
2012-07-08 03:23 . 2002-07-11 16:24 139264 -c--a-w- C:\CMUNINST.EXE
2012-07-08 03:23 . 2002-03-29 19:52 32768 -c--a-w- C:\CMNPROP.DLL
2012-07-08 03:23 . 2001-11-23 17:08 712704 -c--a-w- C:\AUDIO3D.DLL
2012-07-08 03:23 . 2000-10-20 23:28 765952 -c--a-w- C:\CRLDS3D.DLL
2012-07-07 02:38 . 2012-07-07 02:38 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Josh\Application Data\TuneUp Software
2012-07-07 02:37 . 2012-07-07 02:39 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TuneUp Software
2012-07-07 02:37 . 2012-07-07 02:37 -------- d-sh--w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\{32364CEA-7855-4A3C-B674-53D8E9B97936}
2012-07-06 22:41 . 2012-07-06 22:41 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Josh\Application Data\Search Settings
2012-07-06 22:40 . 2012-07-06 22:40 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Application Updater
2012-07-06 22:40 . 2012-07-06 22:40 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\IObit Toolbar
2012-07-06 22:40 . 2012-07-06 22:40 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Spigot
2012-07-01 15:40 . 2012-07-01 15:40 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Josh\Local Settings\Application Data\Layer_Development
2012-06-30 18:52 . 2012-06-30 18:58 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\XP Repair Pro
2012-06-25 03:46 . 2012-06-25 03:46 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Josh\Local Settings\Application Data\Help
2012-06-23 03:55 . 2012-06-23 03:55 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\W3i
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-07-14 21:44 . 2012-04-27 06:54 426184 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-07-14 21:44 . 2011-10-16 19:10 70344 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-06-13 13:19 . 2004-08-10 17:51 1866112 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-06-05 15:50 . 2009-02-09 08:27 1372672 ------w- c:\windows\system32\msxml6.dll
2012-06-05 15:50 . 2004-08-10 17:51 1172480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msxml3.dll
2012-06-05 00:11 . 2012-06-04 23:49 45056 ----a-w- c:\windows\NCUNINST.EXe
2012-06-04 23:49 . 2012-06-04 23:49 40960 ----a-w- c:\windows\NCLAUNCH.EXe
2012-06-04 04:32 . 2004-08-10 17:51 152576 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\schannel.dll
2012-06-02 20:19 . 2007-06-18 18:56 22040 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wucltui.dll.mui
2012-06-02 20:19 . 2007-06-18 18:56 15384 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuaucpl.cpl.mui
2012-06-02 20:19 . 2004-08-10 18:02 329240 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wucltui.dll
2012-06-02 20:19 . 2004-08-10 18:02 219160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuaucpl.cpl
2012-06-02 20:19 . 2004-08-10 18:02 210968 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuweb.dll
2012-06-02 20:19 . 2007-06-18 18:56 15384 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuapi.dll.mui
2012-06-02 20:19 . 2005-05-26 10:16 45080 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wups2.dll
2012-06-02 20:19 . 2004-08-10 18:02 53784 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
2012-06-02 20:19 . 2004-08-10 18:02 35864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wups.dll
2012-06-02 20:19 . 2004-08-10 17:50 97304 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\cdm.dll
2012-06-02 20:19 . 2007-06-18 18:56 17944 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll.mui
2012-06-02 20:19 . 2004-08-10 18:02 577048 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuapi.dll
2012-06-02 20:19 . 2004-08-10 18:02 1933848 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2012-06-02 20:18 . 2012-01-30 07:36 275696 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mucltui.dll
2012-06-02 20:18 . 2012-01-30 07:36 17136 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mucltui.dll.mui
2012-05-31 13:22 . 2004-08-10 17:50 599040 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\crypt32.dll
2012-05-24 15:48 . 2012-02-05 04:50 21376 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\RegistryDefragBootTime.exe
2012-05-22 22:40 . 2012-05-22 22:40 60872 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\S32EVNT1.DLL
2012-05-22 22:40 . 2012-05-22 22:40 141944 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS
2012-05-22 20:26 . 2012-05-22 20:04 1324 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\Guest\Local Settings\Application Data\d3d9caps.tmp
2012-05-16 15:08 . 2004-08-10 17:51 916992 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2012-05-11 14:42 . 2004-08-10 17:51 43520 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2012-05-11 14:42 . 2004-08-10 17:51 1469440 ------w- c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-05-11 11:38 . 2004-08-10 17:51 385024 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\html.iec
2012-05-08 03:32 . 2012-05-13 02:15 174008 ----a-w- c:\program files\52res.dll
2012-05-08 03:32 . 2012-05-13 02:15 693648 ----a-w- c:\program files\52Uninstall Webfetti.dll
2012-05-05 17:14 . 2012-05-05 17:15 73728 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\javacpl.cpl
2012-05-05 17:14 . 2012-05-05 17:15 476960 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\npdeployJava1.dll
2012-05-05 17:14 . 2012-05-05 17:15 472864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2012-05-04 13:12 . 2004-08-10 17:51 2192640 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-05-04 12:32 . 2004-08-04 03:59 2069120 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-05-02 13:46 . 2004-08-10 18:01 139656 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpwd.sys
2012-04-21 18:06 . 2012-04-23 17:04 174008 ----a-w- c:\program files\5ares.dll
2012-04-21 18:06 . 2012-04-23 17:04 693648 ----a-w- c:\program files\5aUninstall MyWebFace.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"InstallIQUpdater"="c:\program files\W3i\InstallIQUpdater\InstallIQUpdater.exe" [2011-10-11 1179648]
"Advanced SystemCare 5"="c:\program files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCTray.exe" [2012-05-28 288128]
"Weather"="c:\program files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe" [2010-10-29 1652736]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2005-09-29 98304]
"APSDaemon"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [2012-05-31 59280]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2012-06-08 421776]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Babylon Client
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\diagent
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MMTray
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\UpdReg
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\vProt
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center]
"AntiVirusOverride"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"c:\\Program Files\\ACT\\ACT for Windows\\Act8.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\mshearts.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\MSN Gaming Zone\\Windows\\hrtzzm.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\DellSupport\\DSHelp.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\DellSupport\\DSAgnt.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Plus! Photo Story 2 LE\\PS2Trial.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Windows NT\\Pinball\\PINBALL.EXE"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\sol.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\winmine.exe"=
"c:\\SIERRA\\Hoyle Board Games 4\\Hoyle Board Games.exe"=
"c:\\SIERRA\\Hoyle Card Games 4\\Hoyle Card Games.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Encore Software\\Vegas Fever WTA\\Vegas Fever WTA.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\System Information\\sinf.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\IObit\\Advanced SystemCare 5\\ASC.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Canon\\IJEREG\\MP250 series\\UNINST.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\IObit\\Advanced SystemCare 5\\unins000.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\Josh\\Application Data\\CBS Interactive\\CNET TechTracker\\uninst.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Intuit\\QuickBooks 2009\\QBDBMgrN.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Intuit\\QuickBooks 2005\\QBW32SimplestartLimited.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Apple\\Apple Application Support\\WebKit2WebProcess.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"5985:TCP"= 5985:TCP:*isabled:Windows Remote Management 
"1723:TCP"= 1723:TCPxpsp2res.dll,-22015
"1701:UDP"= 1701:UDPxpsp2res.dll,-22016
"500:UDP"= 500:UDPxpsp2res.dll,-22017
.
R2 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service;c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [x]
R3 Application Updater;Application Updater;c:\program files\Application Updater\ApplicationUpdater.exe [x]
R3 cpuz134;cpuz134; [x]
R3 PCDSRVC{E9D79540-57D5953E-06020101}_0;PCDSRVC{E9D79540-57D5953E-06020101}_0 - PCDR Kernel Mode Service Helper Driver;c:\program files\dell support center\pcdsrvc.pkms [x]
R3 PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc;PC Tools Startup and Shutdown Monitor service;c:\program files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe [x]
R3 SQLAgent$ACT7;SQLAgent$ACT7;c:\program files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$ACT7\Binn\sqlagent.EXE [x]
R4 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [x]
R4 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [x]
S0 SymDS;Symantec Data Store;c:\windows\system32\drivers\N360\0602010.005\SYMDS.SYS [x]
S0 SymEFA;Symantec Extended File Attributes;c:\windows\system32\drivers\N360\0602010.005\SYMEFA.SYS [x]
S1 BHDrvx86;BHDrvx86;c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\N360_6.2.1.5\Definitions\BASHDefs\20120711.002\BHDrvx86.sys [x]
S1 ccSet_N360;Norton 360 Settings Manager;c:\windows\system32\drivers\N360\0602010.005\ccSetx86.sys [x]
S1 SymIRON;Symantec Iron Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\N360\0602010.005\Ironx86.SYS [x]
S2 AdvancedSystemCareService5;Advanced SystemCare Service 5;c:\program files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCService.exe [x]
S2 MSSQL$ACT7;MSSQL$ACT7;c:\program files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$ACT7\Binn\sqlservr.exe [x]
S2 N360;Norton 360;c:\program files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe [x]
S2 Norton PC Checkup Application Launcher;Norton PC Checkup Application Launcher;c:\program files\Norton PC Checkup\Engine\2.0.15.91\SymcPCCULaunchSvc.exe [x]
S2 PCCUJobMgr;Common Client Job Manager Service;c:\program files\Norton PC Checkup\Engine\2.0.15.91\ccSvcHst.exe [x]
S3 IDSxpx86;IDSxpx86;c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\N360_6.2.1.5\Definitions\IPSDefs\20120719.002\IDSxpx86.sys [x]
.
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*Deregistered* - EraserUtilDrv11210
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-07-20 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-04-27 21:44]
.
2012-07-17 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2011-06-01 22:57]
.
2012-07-20 c:\windows\Tasks\ASC5_AutoClean.job
- c:\program files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\AutoSweep.exe [2012-02-05 15:45]
.
2012-07-19 c:\windows\Tasks\ASC5_AutoUpdate.job
- c:\program files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\AutoUpdate.exe [2012-02-05 23:33]
.
2012-07-20 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-04-15 21:27]
.
2012-07-20 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-04-15 21:27]
.
2012-07-20 c:\windows\Tasks\RMAutoUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Registry Mechanic\SULauncher.exe [2012-04-15 17:23]
.
2012-07-17 c:\windows\Tasks\RMSchedule.job
- c:\program files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe [2012-04-15 17:22]
.
2012-07-20 c:\windows\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{2E9EFBEE-9085-4B2C-A0D2-43732A5902C6}.job
- c:\windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe [2007-08-13 09:31]
.
2012-07-20 c:\windows\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{8C99BC63-18EC-4B1B-A4EE-7AE8AB526A7D}.job
- c:\windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe [2007-08-13 09:31]
.
2012-07-20 c:\windows\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{9CD05618-B23A-473F-BE58-53777D0E3665}.job
- c:\windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe [2007-08-13 09:31]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.15.1
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
WebBrowser-{E7DF6BFF-55A5-4EB7-A673-4ED3E9456D39} - (no file)
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2012-07-20 10:12
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet001\Services\N360]
"ImagePath"="\"c:\program files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe\" /s \"N360\" /m \"c:\program files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\diMaster.dll\" /prefetch:1"
--
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet001\Services\PCCUJobMgr]
"ImagePath"="\"c:\program files\Norton PC Checkup\Engine\2.0.15.91\ccSvcHst.exe\" /s \"PCCUJobMgr\" /m \"c:\program files\Norton PC Checkup\Engine\2.0.15.91\diMaster.dll\" /prefetch:1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet001\Services\PCDSRVC{E9D79540-57D5953E-06020101}_0]
"ImagePath"="\??\c:\program files\dell support center\pcdsrvc.pkms"
.
Completion time: 2012-07-20 10:16:42
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-07-20 15:16
.
Pre-Run: 55,499,493,376 bytes free
Post-Run: 55,631,548,416 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - BEDCFC2DC89A544011989257C0244111


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *OTS.exe * to your Desktop. 

Close any open browsers.
If your Real protection or Antivirus interferes with OTS, allow it to run.
Double-click on *OTS.exe* to start the program.
At the top put a check mark in the box beside "Scan All Users".
Under the *Additional Scans *section put a check in the box next to Disabled MS Config Items, NetSvcs and EventViewer logs (Last 10 errors)
Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file.
Use the *Reply* button, scroll down to the attachments section and attach the notepad file here.


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

Can't find attachments sections, so here it is:


```
OTS logfile created on: 7/20/2012 6:37:12 PM - Run 1
OTS by OldTimer - Version 3.1.47.2     Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Desktop
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy
 
1,022.00 Mb Total Physical Memory | 444.00 Mb Available Physical Memory | 43.00% Memory free
2.00 Gb Paging File | 1.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 71.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 768 1536 [binary data]
 
%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 71.23 Gb Total Space | 51.76 Gb Free Space | 72.67% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
D: Drive not present or media not loaded
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
F: Drive not present or media not loaded
G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded
 
Computer Name: BEN
Current User Name: Josh
Logged in as Administrator.
 
Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: All users
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
 
[Processes - Safe List]
ots.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Desktop\OTS.exe -> [2012/07/20 18:35:42 | 000,646,656 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
asctray.exe -> C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCTray.exe -> [2012/05/28 15:56:36 | 000,288,128 | ---- | M] (IObit)
ascservice.exe -> C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCService.exe -> [2012/05/26 12:04:52 | 000,913,792 | ---- | M] (IObit)
ccsvchst.exe -> C:\Program Files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe -> [2012/03/27 18:14:06 | 000,138,232 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
installiqupdater.exe -> C:\Program Files\W3i\InstallIQUpdater\InstallIQUpdater.exe -> [2011/10/11 12:49:14 | 001,179,648 | ---- | M] (W3i, LLC)
ccsvchst.exe -> C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup\Engine\2.0.15.91\ccSvcHst.exe -> [2011/09/29 16:36:32 | 000,126,392 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
symcpcculaunchsvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup\Engine\2.0.15.91\SymcPCCULaunchSvc.exe -> [2011/09/29 16:31:39 | 000,123,320 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
weather.exe -> C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe -> [2010/10/29 17:12:22 | 001,652,736 | R--- | M] (AWS Convergence Technologies, Inc.)
ijplmsvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\ijplmsvc.exe -> [2009/02/10 11:01:49 | 000,116,104 | ---- | M] ()
explorer.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe -> [2008/04/13 19:12:19 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 
[Modules - No Company Name]
madexcept_.bpl -> C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\madexcept_.bpl -> [2011/04/21 16:54:40 | 000,347,024 | ---- | M] ()
madbasic_.bpl -> C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\madbasic_.bpl -> [2011/04/21 16:54:40 | 000,179,088 | ---- | M] ()
maddisasm_.bpl -> C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\maddisAsm_.bpl -> [2011/04/21 16:54:40 | 000,046,480 | ---- | M] ()
ijplmsvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\ijplmsvc.exe -> [2009/02/10 11:01:49 | 000,116,104 | ---- | M] ()
 
[Win32 Services - Safe List]
(HidServ) Human Interface Device Access [Disabled | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(AppMgmt) Application Management [On_Demand | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) Adobe Flash Player Update Service [Auto | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -> [2012/07/14 16:44:40 | 000,250,056 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
(Application Updater) Application Updater [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Application Updater\ApplicationUpdater.exe -> [2012/06/27 17:01:34 | 000,791,488 | ---- | M] (Spigot, Inc.)
(AdvancedSystemCareService5) Advanced SystemCare Service 5 [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCService.exe -> [2012/05/26 12:04:52 | 000,913,792 | ---- | M] (IObit)
(N360) Norton 360 [Unknown | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe -> [2012/03/27 18:14:06 | 000,138,232 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(PCToolsSSDMonitorSvc) PC Tools Startup and Shutdown Monitor service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools\sMonitor\StartManSvc.exe -> [2012/03/21 12:23:14 | 000,793,048 | ---- | M] (PC Tools)
(PCCUJobMgr) Common Client Job Manager Service [Unknown | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup\Engine\2.0.15.91\ccSvcHst.exe -> [2011/09/29 16:36:32 | 000,126,392 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(Norton PC Checkup Application Launcher) Norton PC Checkup Application Launcher [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup\Engine\2.0.15.91\SymcPCCULaunchSvc.exe -> [2011/09/29 16:31:39 | 000,123,320 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(IJPLMSVC) Canon Inkjet Printer/Scanner/Fax Extended Survey Program [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\ijplmsvc.exe -> [2009/02/10 11:01:49 | 000,116,104 | ---- | M] ()
(QBCFMonitorService) QBCFMonitorService [Disabled | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe -> [2008/09/10 23:37:36 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] (Intuit)
(QBFCService) Intuit QuickBooks FCS [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe -> [2008/08/08 22:10:46 | 000,061,440 | ---- | M] (Intuit Inc.)
(DSBrokerService) DSBrokerService [Disabled | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe -> [2007/03/07 15:47:46 | 000,076,848 | ---- | M] ()
 
[Driver Services - Safe List]
(NAVEX15) NAVEX15 [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\N360_6.2.1.5\Definitions\VirusDefs\20120720.017\NAVEX15.SYS -> [2012/07/15 22:03:48 | 001,589,752 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(EraserUtilRebootDrv) EraserUtilRebootDrv [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys -> [2012/07/15 22:03:48 | 000,106,656 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(NAVENG) NAVENG [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\N360_6.2.1.5\Definitions\VirusDefs\20120720.017\NAVENG.SYS -> [2012/07/15 22:03:48 | 000,087,928 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(BHDrvx86) BHDrvx86 [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\N360_6.2.1.5\Definitions\BASHDefs\20120711.002\BHDrvx86.sys -> [2012/06/18 19:01:14 | 000,821,920 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(IDSxpx86) IDSxpx86 [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\N360_6.2.1.5\Definitions\IPSDefs\20120719.002\IDSXpx86.sys -> [2012/06/14 13:39:26 | 000,369,632 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(eeCtrl) Symantec Eraser Control driver [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\eeCtrl.sys -> [2012/05/30 22:12:41 | 000,376,480 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(SymEvent) SymEvent [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS -> [2012/05/22 17:40:56 | 000,141,944 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(SYMTDI) Symantec Network Dispatch Driver [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\N360\0602010.005\SYMTDI.SYS -> [2012/03/29 01:28:38 | 000,388,216 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(SymEFA) Symantec Extended File Attributes [File_System | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\N360\0602010.005\SYMEFA.SYS -> [2012/03/29 01:28:30 | 000,905,336 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(SymDS) Symantec Data Store [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\N360\0602010.005\SYMDS.SYS -> [2012/03/29 01:28:25 | 000,340,088 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(SymIRON) Symantec Iron Driver [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\N360\0602010.005\Ironx86.SYS -> [2012/03/29 01:06:25 | 000,149,624 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(SRTSP) Symantec Real Time Storage Protection [File_System | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\N360\0602010.005\SRTSP.SYS -> [2012/03/29 01:03:27 | 000,574,072 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(SRTSPX) Symantec Real Time Storage Protection (PEL) [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\N360\0602010.005\SRTSPX.SYS -> [2012/03/29 01:03:27 | 000,032,888 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(PCDSRVC{E9D79540-57D5953E-06020101}_0) PCDSRVC{E9D79540-57D5953E-06020101}_0 - PCDR Kernel Mode Service Helper Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> c:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\pcdsrvc.pkms -> [2012/02/01 16:53:50 | 000,021,744 | ---- | M] (PC-Doctor, Inc.)
(ccSet_N360) Norton 360 Settings Manager [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\N360\0602010.005\ccSetx86.sys -> [2011/11/29 17:44:14 | 000,132,744 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(gameenum) Game Port Enumerator [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\gameenum.sys -> [2008/04/13 13:45:30 | 000,010,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(dsunidrv) DellSupport UniDriver [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dsunidrv.sys -> [2007/02/25 12:10:48 | 000,005,376 | --S- | M] (Gteko Ltd.)
(DSproct) DSproct [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\DellSupport\GTAction\triggers\DSproct.sys -> [2006/10/05 16:07:28 | 000,004,736 | ---- | M] (Gteko Ltd.)
(senfilt) senfilt [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\senfilt.sys -> [2004/09/17 14:02:54 | 000,732,928 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.)
(HSFHWBS2) HSFHWBS2 [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HSFHWBS2.sys -> [2003/11/17 15:59:20 | 000,212,224 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.)
(winachsf) winachsf [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HSF_CNXT.sys -> [2003/11/17 15:58:02 | 000,680,704 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.)
(HSF_DP) HSF_DP [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HSF_DP.sys -> [2003/11/17 15:56:26 | 001,042,432 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.)
(P16X) Creative SB Live! Series (WDM) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\P16X.sys -> [2003/09/22 11:43:06 | 001,330,048 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.)
(ctsfm2k) Creative SoundFont Management Device Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctsfm2k.sys -> [2003/09/22 07:48:06 | 000,130,192 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd)
(ossrv) Creative OS Services Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctoss2k.sys -> [2003/09/22 07:47:38 | 000,178,672 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.)
(bcm4sbxp) Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller XP Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\bcm4sbxp.sys -> [2003/07/15 21:20:46 | 000,043,136 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation)
(PfModNT) PfModNT [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PFMODNT.SYS -> [2003/03/05 12:19:28 | 000,015,840 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.)
(omci) OMCI WDM Device Driver [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\omci.sys -> [2002/11/08 19:45:06 | 000,017,217 | ---- | M] (Dell Computer Corporation)
 
[Registry - Safe List]
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\: Main\\"Start Page" -> [URL]http://www.msn.com/[/URL] -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\: Search\\"CustomSearch" -> [URL]http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/cs/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html[/URL] -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\: SearchURL\\"" -> [URL]http://home.microsoft.com/access/autosearch.asp?p=%s[/URL] -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\] > -> -> 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\: Main\\"Default_Page_URL" -> [URL]http://www.dell4me.com/myway[/URL] -> 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\: Main\\"First Home Page" -> [URL]http://www.dell4me.com/myway[/URL] -> 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\] > -> -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\: Main\\"Default_Page_URL" -> [URL]http://www.dell4me.com/myway[/URL] -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\: Main\\"First Home Page" -> [URL]http://www.dell4me.com/myway[/URL] -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\] > -> -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\: "ProxyServer" ->  -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\] > -> -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\: "ProxyServer" ->  -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\] > -> -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\: Main\\"Start Page" -> [URL]http://www.msn.com/[/URL] -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\: Main\\"Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs" -> en-us -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\: SearchURL\\"" -> [URL]http://home.microsoft.com/access/autosearch.asp?p=%s[/URL] -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\: "ProxyOverride" -> *.local -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\] > -> -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\: Main\\"Default_Page_URL" -> [URL]http://www.msn.com/?ocid=EIE8HP&PC=UP61[/URL] -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\: Main\\"Start Page" -> [URL]http://www.msn.com/?ocid=EIE8HP&PC=UP61[/URL] -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\: URLSearchHooks\\"{00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\: URLSearchHooks\\"{482c2143-8424-417c-be8e-a3e5e3471434}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\: URLSearchHooks\\"{4D25F926-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
< FireFox Extensions [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mozilla
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions ->  -> 
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{BBDA0591-3099-440a-AA10-41764D9DB4DB} -> C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\NORTON\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\N360_6.2.1.5\IPSFFPLGN\ [C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\NORTON\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\N360_6.2.1.5\IPSFFPLGN\] -> [2012/05/22 17:42:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{2D3F3651-74B9-4795-BDEC-6DA2F431CB62} -> C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\NORTON\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\N360_6.2.1.5\COFFPLGN\ [C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\NORTON\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\N360_6.2.1.5\COFFPLGN\] -> [2012/07/20 14:28:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< FireFox Extensions [User Folders] > -> 
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions -> [2012/06/08 17:08:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< HOSTS File > ([2012/07/20 10:12:23 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] - 1 lines) -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts -> 
Reset Hosts
127.0.0.1       localhost
< BHO's [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\ -> 
{602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\CoIEPlg.dll [Norton Identity Protection] -> [2012/05/09 19:42:05 | 000,502,200 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
{6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\IPS\IPSBHO.dll [Norton Vulnerability Protection] -> [2012/03/29 01:05:28 | 000,210,360 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar -> 
"{7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\CoIEPlg.dll [Norton Toolbar] -> [2012/05/09 19:42:05 | 000,502,200 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ -> 
WebBrowser\\"{EBF2BA02-9094-4C5A-858B-BB198F3D8DE2}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ -> 
WebBrowser\\"{759D9886-0C6F-4498-BAB6-4A5F47C6C72F}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
WebBrowser\\"{7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Norton 360\Engine\6.2.1.5\CoIEPlg.dll [Norton Toolbar] -> [2012/05/09 19:42:05 | 000,502,200 | R--- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
WebBrowser\\"{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
WebBrowser\\"{D499FF20-FC53-4EF0-A2A8-B30D8276CBCC}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
WebBrowser\\"{EBF2BA02-9094-4C5A-858B-BB198F3D8DE2}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
WebBrowser\\"{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
< Run [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"APSDaemon" -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe ["C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"] -> [2012/05/30 20:06:18 | 000,059,280 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.)
< Run [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"Advanced SystemCare 5" -> C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCTray.exe ["C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCTray.exe" /AutoStart] -> [2012/05/28 15:56:36 | 000,288,128 | ---- | M] (IObit)
"InstallIQUpdater" -> C:\Program Files\W3i\InstallIQUpdater\InstallIQUpdater.exe ["C:\Program Files\W3i\InstallIQUpdater\InstallIQUpdater.exe" /silent /autorun] -> [2011/10/11 12:49:14 | 001,179,648 | ---- | M] (W3i, LLC)
"Weather" -> C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe [C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe 1] -> [2010/10/29 17:12:22 | 001,652,736 | R--- | M] (AWS Convergence Technologies, Inc.)
< Run [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"Advanced SystemCare 5" -> C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCTray.exe ["C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCTray.exe" /AutoStart] -> [2012/05/28 15:56:36 | 000,288,128 | ---- | M] (IObit)
< Administrator Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< All Users Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Cindy Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Cindy\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Default User Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Guest Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Josh Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Nicole Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Nicole\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Software Policy Settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Infodelivery\Restrictions
\Infodelivery\Restrictions\\"NoUpdateCheck" ->  [1] -> File not found
< Software Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer -> 
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - Explorer [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
[URL="file://\\"HonorAutoRunSetting"]\\"HonorAutoRunSetting[/URL]" ->  [1] -> File not found
[URL="file://\\"NoCDBurning"]\\"NoCDBurning[/URL]" ->  [0] -> File not found
[URL="file://\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"]\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun[/URL]" ->  [323] -> File not found
[URL="file://\\"NoDriveAutoRun"]\\"NoDriveAutoRun[/URL]" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
[URL="file://\\"NoDrives"]\\"NoDrives[/URL]" ->  [0] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - System [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT] > -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
[URL="file://\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"]\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun[/URL]" ->  [323] -> File not found
[URL="file://\\"NoDriveAutoRun"]\\"NoDriveAutoRun[/URL]" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT] > -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
[URL="file://\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"]\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun[/URL]" ->  [323] -> File not found
[URL="file://\\"NoDriveAutoRun"]\\"NoDriveAutoRun[/URL]" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
[URL="file://\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"]\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun[/URL]" ->  [145] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
[URL="file://\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"]\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun[/URL]" ->  [145] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
[URL="file://\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"]\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun[/URL]" ->  [323] -> File not found
[URL="file://\\"NoDriveAutoRun"]\\"NoDriveAutoRun[/URL]" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
[URL="file://\\"NoDrives"]\\"NoDrives[/URL]" ->  [0] -> File not found
[URL="file://\\"NoLowDiskSpaceChecks"]\\"NoLowDiskSpaceChecks[/URL]" ->  [0] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
[URL="file://\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"]\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun[/URL]" ->  [145] -> File not found
< Internet Explorer Menu Extensions [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\ -> 
Translate this web page with Babylon ->  [res://C:\Program Files\Babylon\Babylon-Pro\Utils\BabylonIEPI.dll/ActionTU.htm] -> File not found
Translate with Babylon ->  [res://C:\Program Files\Babylon\Babylon-Pro\Utils\BabylonIEPI.dll/Action.htm] -> File not found
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\] > -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\ -> 
CmdMapping\\"{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Value error.] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\ -> 
CmdMapping\\"{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Value error.] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\ -> 
CmdMapping\\"{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Value error.] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
< Default Prefix > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\DefaultPrefix
"" -> http://
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\] > -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\] > -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 4811 domain(s) found. -> 
objects_aol.com 
[*] -> Out of zone range - ( 5 ) -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Downloaded Program Files > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\ -> 
{17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} [HKLM] -> [URL]http://download.microsoft.com/download/E/5/6/E5611B10-0D6D-4117-8430-A67417AA88CD/LegitCheckControl.cab[/URL] [Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool] -> 
{8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} [HKLM] -> [URL]http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_32-windows-i586.cab[/URL] [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_32] -> 
{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> [URL]http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/autodl/jinstall-142-windows-i586.cab[/URL] [Java Plug-in 1.4.2_03] -> 
{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0032-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> [URL]http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_32-windows-i586.cab[/URL] [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_32] -> 
{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> [URL]http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_32-windows-i586.cab[/URL] [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_32] -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\ -> 
DhcpNameServer -> 192.168.15.1 -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters\ -> 
{BCB91B58-6D6E-4FE8-9135-AE95D032E1E3}\\DhcpNameServer -> 192.168.1.254   (Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller) -> 
{E978A85F-F4CD-47D9-B2E3-C31462F9A57C}\\DhcpNameServer -> 192.168.15.1   (Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection) -> 
IE Styles -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Styles
"MaxScriptStatements" -> Reg Error: Invalid data type.
"Use My Stylesheet" -> Reg Error: Invalid data type.
< Winlogon settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon -> 
*Shell* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\Shell -> 
Explorer.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe -> [2008/04/13 19:12:19 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
*UserInit* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\UserInit -> 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe -> [2008/04/13 19:12:38 | 000,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
< Winlogon\Notify settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\ -> 
igfxcui -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxsrvc.dll -> [2005/01/23 16:31:10 | 000,348,160 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation)
< Domain Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List -> 
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe:*:Enabled:AOL] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe:*:Enabled:AOL] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\iMesh Applications\iMesh\iMesh.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\iMesh Applications\iMesh\iMesh.exe:*:Enabled:iMesh] -> File not found
< Standard Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List -> 
"C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\CBS Interactive\CNET TechTracker\uninst.exe" -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\CBS Interactive\CNET TechTracker\uninst.exe [C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\CBS Interactive\CNET TechTracker\uninst.exe:*:Enabled:Uninstall CNET TechTracker] -> [2012/04/23 01:40:57 | 000,097,908 | ---- | M] (CBS Interactive)
"C:\Program Files\ACT\ACT for Windows\Act8.exe" -> C:\Program Files\ACT\ACT for Windows\Act8.exe [C:\Program Files\ACT\ACT for Windows\Act8.exe:*:Disabled:ACT! 8.x/2006] -> [2006/04/05 19:30:55 | 001,015,808 | ---- | M] (Sage Software SB, Inc)
"C:\Program Files\Canon\IJEREG\MP250 series\UNINST.EXE" -> C:\Program Files\Canon\IJEREG\MP250 series\UNINST.EXE [C:\Program Files\Canon\IJEREG\MP250 series\UNINST.EXE:*:Enabled:User Registration Uninstall] -> [2009/02/26 12:32:08 | 000,042,320 | ---- | M] (CANON INC.)
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\System Information\sinf.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\System Information\sinf.exe [C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\System Information\sinf.exe:*:Enabled:AOL System Information] -> [2004/04/07 12:07:36 | 000,103,536 | ---- | M] (America Online, Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\WebKit2WebProcess.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\WebKit2WebProcess.exe [C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\WebKit2WebProcess.exe:*:Enabled:WebKit] -> [2012/05/30 20:06:40 | 000,014,224 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" -> C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe [C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe:*:Enabled:Dell Support] -> [2007/03/15 11:09:36 | 000,460,784 | ---- | M] (Gteko Ltd.)
"C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSHelp.exe" -> C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSHelp.exe [C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSHelp.exe:*:Enabled:Dell Support Help] -> [2007/02/08 02:05:30 | 000,171,008 | ---- | M] (Gteko Ltd.)
"C:\Program Files\Encore Software\Vegas Fever WTA\Vegas Fever WTA.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Encore Software\Vegas Fever WTA\Vegas Fever WTA.exe [C:\Program Files\Encore Software\Vegas Fever WTA\Vegas Fever WTA.exe:*:Enabled:Play Vegas Fever WTA] -> [2001/08/27 16:39:24 | 001,384,448 | R--- | M] ()
"C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2005\QBW32SimplestartLimited.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2005\QBW32SimplestartLimited.exe [C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2005\QBW32SimplestartLimited.exe:*:Disabled:QuickBooks Simple Start Special Edition] -> [2004/10/21 22:53:30 | 000,106,496 | ---- | M] (Intuit, Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2009\QBDBMgrN.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2009\QBDBMgrN.exe [C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2009\QBDBMgrN.exe:*:Disabled:QuickBooks 2009 Data Manager] -> [2008/07/10 00:46:28 | 000,131,072 | ---- | M] (Intuit, Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASC.exe" -> C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASC.exe [C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASC.exe:*:Enabled:Advanced SystemCare 5] -> [2012/05/30 17:16:12 | 004,825,472 | ---- | M] (IObit)
"C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\unins000.exe" -> C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\unins000.exe [C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\unins000.exe:*:Enabled:Uninstall Advanced SystemCare] -> [2012/06/04 16:17:18 | 001,177,432 | ---- | M] ()
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Plus! Photo Story 2 LE\PS2Trial.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Microsoft Plus! Photo Story 2 LE\PS2Trial.exe [C:\Program Files\Microsoft Plus! Photo Story 2 LE\PS2Trial.exe:*:Enabled:Microsoft Plus! Photo Story 2 LE] -> [2003/09/18 15:40:56 | 000,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\MSN Gaming Zone\Windows\hrtzzm.exe" -> C:\Program Files\MSN Gaming Zone\Windows\hrtzzm.exe [C:\Program Files\MSN Gaming Zone\Windows\hrtzzm.exe:*:Enabled:Internet Hearts] -> [2004/08/04 05:00:00 | 000,042,573 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\PINBALL.EXE" -> C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\PINBALL.EXE [C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\PINBALL.EXE:*:Enabled:Pinball] -> [2008/04/13 19:12:31 | 000,281,088 | ---- | M] (Cinematronics)
"C:\SIERRA\Hoyle Board Games 4\Hoyle Board Games.exe" -> C:\SIERRA\Hoyle Board Games 4\Hoyle Board Games.exe [C:\SIERRA\Hoyle Board Games 4\Hoyle Board Games.exe:*:Enabled:Hoyle Board Games] -> [2000/09/06 16:33:06 | 001,639,424 | ---- | M] (Sierra On-Line)
"C:\SIERRA\Hoyle Card Games 4\Hoyle Card Games.exe" -> C:\SIERRA\Hoyle Card Games 4\Hoyle Card Games.exe [C:\SIERRA\Hoyle Card Games 4\Hoyle Card Games.exe:*:Enabled:Hoyle Card Games] -> [2000/08/22 17:01:54 | 002,859,008 | ---- | M] (Sierra On-Line, Inc.)
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshearts.exe" -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshearts.exe [C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshearts.exe:*:Enabled:Hearts] -> [2004/08/04 05:00:00 | 000,126,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\sol.exe" -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\sol.exe [C:\WINDOWS\system32\sol.exe:*:Enabled:Solitaire] -> [2004/08/04 05:00:00 | 000,056,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\winmine.exe" -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\winmine.exe [C:\WINDOWS\system32\winmine.exe:*:Enabled:Minesweeper] -> [2004/08/04 05:00:00 | 000,119,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
< SafeBoot AlternateShell [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot -> 
< CDROM Autorun Setting [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE]> -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom ->
"AutoRun" -> 1 -> 
"DisplayName" -> CD-ROM Driver -> 
"ImagePath" ->  [system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys] -> File not found
< Drives with AutoRun files > ->  -> 
C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [] -> C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [ NTFS ] -> [2004/08/10 13:04:08 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] ()
< MountPoints2 [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2 -> 
< Registry Shell Spawning - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command -> 
comfile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
exefile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
< File Associations - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>\ -> 
.com [@ = ComFile] -> "%1" %* -> 
.exe [@ = exefile] -> "%1" %* -> 
 
[Registry - Additional Scans - Safe List]
< Disabled MSConfig State [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\state -> 
"bootini" -> 0 -> 
"services" -> 0 -> 
"startup" -> 0 -> 
"system.ini" -> 0 -> 
"win.ini" -> 0 -> 
< HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SvcHost > -> ->
*netsvcs* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SvcHost\\netsvcs ->
6to4 ->  -> File not found
AppMgmt ->  -> File not found
HidServ ->  -> File not found
Ias ->  -> File not found
Iprip ->  -> File not found
Irmon ->  -> File not found
NWCWorkstation ->  -> File not found
Nwsapagent ->  -> File not found
WmdmPmSp ->  -> File not found
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
< EventViewer Logs - Last 10 Errors > -> Event Information -> Description
Application [ Error ] 7/19/2012 12:30:39 AM Computer Name = BEN | Source = WmiAdapter | ID = 4099 -> Description = Open of service failed.
Application [ Error ] 7/19/2012 12:30:43 AM Computer Name = BEN | Source = WmiAdapter | ID = 4099 -> Description = Open of service failed.
Application [ Error ] 7/19/2012 12:30:46 AM Computer Name = BEN | Source = WmiAdapter | ID = 4099 -> Description = Open of service failed.
Application [ Error ] 7/19/2012 12:30:49 AM Computer Name = BEN | Source = WmiAdapter | ID = 4099 -> Description = Open of service failed.
Application [ Error ] 7/19/2012 12:30:57 AM Computer Name = BEN | Source = WmiAdapter | ID = 4099 -> Description = Open of service failed.
Application [ Error ] 7/19/2012 12:31:10 AM Computer Name = BEN | Source = WmiAdapter | ID = 4099 -> Description = Open of service failed.
Application [ Error ] 7/19/2012 12:31:14 AM Computer Name = BEN | Source = WmiAdapter | ID = 4099 -> Description = Open of service failed.
Application [ Error ] 7/19/2012 12:31:18 AM Computer Name = BEN | Source = WmiAdapter | ID = 4099 -> Description = Open of service failed.
Application [ Error ] 7/19/2012 12:31:20 AM Computer Name = BEN | Source = WmiAdapter | ID = 4099 -> Description = Open of service failed.
Application [ Error ] 7/20/2012 9:50:33 AM Computer Name = BEN | Source = MSSHA | ID = 1008 -> Description = The Windows Security Health Agent failed to complete an offline scan. Failure Code: 800706be.
System [ Error ] 7/20/2012 2:30:10 PM Computer Name = BEN | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7031 -> Description = The Apple Mobile Device service terminated unexpectedly.  It has done this 10 time(s).  The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
System [ Error ] 7/20/2012 3:05:07 PM Computer Name = BEN | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7031 -> Description = The Apple Mobile Device service terminated unexpectedly.  It has done this 11 time(s).  The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
System [ Error ] 7/20/2012 3:05:11 PM Computer Name = BEN | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7034 -> Description = The Bonjour Service service terminated unexpectedly.  It has done this 2 time(s).
System [ Error ] 7/20/2012 3:08:37 PM Computer Name = BEN | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7031 -> Description = The Apple Mobile Device service terminated unexpectedly.  It has done this 12 time(s).  The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
System [ Error ] 7/20/2012 3:10:48 PM Computer Name = BEN | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7031 -> Description = The Apple Mobile Device service terminated unexpectedly.  It has done this 13 time(s).  The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
System [ Error ] 7/20/2012 3:13:12 PM Computer Name = BEN | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7031 -> Description = The Apple Mobile Device service terminated unexpectedly.  It has done this 14 time(s).  The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
System [ Error ] 7/20/2012 3:14:55 PM Computer Name = BEN | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7031 -> Description = The Apple Mobile Device service terminated unexpectedly.  It has done this 15 time(s).  The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
System [ Error ] 7/20/2012 5:32:58 PM Computer Name = BEN | Source = Dhcp | ID = 1000 -> Description = Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.15.2 on the  Network Card with network address 000CF1DE0CFF.
System [ Error ] 7/20/2012 7:38:15 PM Computer Name = BEN | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7031 -> Description = The Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0 service terminated unexpectedly.  It has done this 1 time(s).  The following corrective action will be taken in 0 milliseconds: Restart the service.
System [ Error ] 7/20/2012 7:38:27 PM Computer Name = BEN | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7034 -> Description = The Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0 service terminated unexpectedly.  It has done this 2 time(s).
 
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
 OTS.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Desktop\OTS.exe -> [2012/07/20 18:35:41 | 000,646,656 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools)
 OTS.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\My Documents\OTS.exe -> [2012/07/20 18:35:14 | 000,646,656 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools)
 TEMP -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP -> [2012/07/20 16:33:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 ComboFix.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Desktop\ComboFix.exe -> [2012/07/20 09:41:56 | 004,582,461 | R--- | C] (Swearware)
 Apple Computer -> C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Application Data\Apple Computer -> [2012/07/19 21:10:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Apple Computer -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer -> [2012/07/16 23:40:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Apple Computer -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\Apple Computer -> [2012/07/16 23:40:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 iTunes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\iTunes -> [2012/07/16 23:40:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 GEARAspi.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARAspi.dll -> [2012/07/16 23:39:00 | 000,107,368 | ---- | C] (GEAR Software Inc.)
 iPod -> C:\Program Files\iPod -> [2012/07/16 23:35:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 iTunes -> C:\Program Files\iTunes -> [2012/07/16 23:35:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Apple Computer -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple Computer -> [2012/07/16 23:35:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 {429CAD59-35B1-4DBC-BB6D-1DB246563521} -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\{429CAD59-35B1-4DBC-BB6D-1DB246563521} -> [2012/07/16 23:35:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Apple -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple -> [2012/07/16 23:34:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Apple Software Update -> C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update -> [2012/07/16 23:33:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Apple Computer -> C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Apple Computer -> [2012/07/16 23:33:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Bonjour -> C:\Program Files\Bonjour -> [2012/07/16 23:30:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Apple -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple -> [2012/07/16 23:29:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Apple -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple -> [2012/07/16 23:29:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 WMTools Downloaded Files -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Local Settings\Application Data\WMTools Downloaded Files -> [2012/07/15 15:17:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Trend Micro -> C:\Program Files\Trend Micro -> [2012/07/14 15:47:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 HiJackThis -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Start Menu\Programs\HiJackThis -> [2012/07/14 15:47:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Favorites -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Favorites -> [2012/07/13 20:26:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Reimage Repair -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Reimage Repair -> [2012/07/13 20:15:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 rei -> C:\rei -> [2012/07/13 20:15:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Reimage -> C:\Program Files\Reimage -> [2012/07/13 20:15:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 AppData -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\AppData -> [2012/07/13 20:15:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 ReImageCompanion -> C:\Program Files\ReImageCompanion -> [2012/07/13 20:15:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 ElevatedDiagnostics -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\ElevatedDiagnostics -> [2012/07/13 18:52:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 UAB -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\UAB -> [2012/07/13 18:12:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 PC_Drivers_Headquarters -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Local Settings\Application Data\PC_Drivers_Headquarters -> [2012/07/13 18:11:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 PC Drivers HeadQuarters -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PC Drivers HeadQuarters -> [2012/07/13 18:09:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Driver Detective -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Driver Detective -> [2012/07/13 18:06:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 PC Drivers HeadQuarters -> C:\Program Files\PC Drivers HeadQuarters -> [2012/07/13 18:06:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 AVG -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG -> [2012/07/08 19:08:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 BVRP Software -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Local Settings\Application Data\BVRP Software -> [2012/07/08 17:55:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Modem On Hold -> C:\Program Files\Modem On Hold -> [2012/07/08 17:55:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Modem On Hold -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Modem On Hold -> [2012/07/08 17:55:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Broadcom -> C:\Program Files\Broadcom -> [2012/07/08 17:47:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 FreePriceAlerts -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\FreePriceAlerts -> [2012/07/08 13:54:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Downloaded Installations -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Local Settings\Application Data\Downloaded Installations -> [2012/07/08 11:50:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Winamp Toolbar -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Local Settings\Application Data\Winamp Toolbar -> [2012/07/08 11:46:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Winamp Toolbar -> C:\Program Files\Winamp Toolbar -> [2012/07/08 11:43:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Winamp Toolbar -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Winamp Toolbar -> [2012/07/08 11:43:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Winamp -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Winamp -> [2012/07/08 11:42:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 D3DX9_42.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\D3DX9_42.dll -> [2012/07/08 11:42:17 | 001,892,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 d3dx9_31.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dx9_31.dll -> [2012/07/08 11:42:13 | 002,414,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 Logs -> C:\WINDOWS\Logs -> [2012/07/08 11:42:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Winamp Detector Plug-in -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Start Menu\Programs\Winamp Detector Plug-in -> [2012/07/08 11:40:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Winamp Detect -> C:\Program Files\Winamp Detect -> [2012/07/08 11:40:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 cdr4_xp.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cdr4_xp.sys -> [2012/07/08 11:40:13 | 000,009,072 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions)
 cdralw2k.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cdralw2k.sys -> [2012/07/08 11:40:12 | 000,009,200 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions)
 pxafs.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pxafs.dll -> [2012/07/08 11:40:11 | 000,133,616 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions)
 Winamp -> C:\Program Files\Winamp -> [2012/07/08 11:39:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Winamp -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\Winamp -> [2012/07/08 11:39:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 OpenCandy -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\OpenCandy -> [2012/07/08 11:39:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 CONEXANT -> C:\Program Files\CONEXANT -> [2012/07/08 11:14:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Intel -> C:\Program Files\Intel -> [2012/07/08 11:14:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 HSFHWBS2.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\HSFHWBS2.sys -> [2012/07/08 11:13:41 | 000,212,224 | ---- | C] (Conexant Systems, Inc.)
 mdmxsdk.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdmxsdk.dll -> [2012/07/08 11:13:41 | 000,090,112 | ---- | C] (Conexant)
 HSFCI008.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\HSFCI008.dll -> [2012/07/08 11:13:41 | 000,032,218 | ---- | C] (Conexant Systems, Inc.)
 HSF_DP.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\HSF_DP.sys -> [2012/07/08 11:13:40 | 001,042,432 | ---- | C] (Conexant Systems, Inc.)
 HSF_CNXT.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\HSF_CNXT.sys -> [2012/07/08 11:13:40 | 000,680,704 | ---- | C] (Conexant Systems, Inc.)
 passwordboxyaTb_1.0.1.8.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\My Documents\passwordboxyaTb_1.0.1.8.exe -> [2012/07/07 22:58:39 | 004,508,488 | ---- | C] (Visicom Media Inc.)
 MIXER.EXE -> C:\MIXER.EXE -> [2012/07/07 22:23:07 | 001,581,056 | ---- | C] (C-Media Electronic Inc. ([URL="http://www.cmedia.com.tw"]www.cmedia.com.tw[/URL]))
 CRLDS3D.DLL -> C:\CRLDS3D.DLL -> [2012/07/07 22:23:07 | 000,765,952 | ---- | C] (Sensaura Ltd)
 AUDIO3D.DLL -> C:\AUDIO3D.DLL -> [2012/07/07 22:23:07 | 000,712,704 | ---- | C] (Sensaura Ltd)
 CMAUDIO.SYS -> C:\CMAUDIO.SYS -> [2012/07/07 22:23:07 | 000,379,726 | ---- | C] (C-Media Inc)
 CMUNINST.EXE -> C:\CMUNINST.EXE -> [2012/07/07 22:23:07 | 000,139,264 | ---- | C] (C-Media Electronics Inc.)
 CMUNINST.DAT -> C:\CMUNINST.DAT -> [2012/07/07 22:23:07 | 000,135,168 | ---- | C] (C-Media Electronics Inc.)
 CMNPROP.DLL -> C:\CMNPROP.DLL -> [2012/07/07 22:23:07 | 000,032,768 | ---- | C] (C-Media Corporation)
 C-Media -> C:\Program Files\C-Media -> [2012/07/07 22:23:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 cnet2_CMI8738_WDM_0639XP_zip.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\My Documents\cnet2_CMI8738_WDM_0639XP_zip.exe -> [2012/07/07 22:16:10 | 000,463,080 | ---- | C] (CNET Download.com)
 TuneUp Software -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\TuneUp Software -> [2012/07/06 21:38:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 TuneUp Software -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TuneUp Software -> [2012/07/06 21:37:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 {32364CEA-7855-4A3C-B674-53D8E9B97936} -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\{32364CEA-7855-4A3C-B674-53D8E9B97936} -> [2012/07/06 21:37:44 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 Search Settings -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\Search Settings -> [2012/07/06 17:41:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Application Updater -> C:\Program Files\Application Updater -> [2012/07/06 17:40:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Spigot -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Spigot -> [2012/07/06 17:40:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 IObit Toolbar -> C:\Program Files\IObit Toolbar -> [2012/07/06 17:40:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Layer_Development -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Local Settings\Application Data\Layer_Development -> [2012/07/01 10:40:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 XP Repair Pro -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\XP Repair Pro -> [2012/06/30 13:52:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 XP Repair Pro -> C:\Program Files\XP Repair Pro -> [2012/06/30 13:52:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Help -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Local Settings\Application Data\Help -> [2012/06/24 22:46:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Help -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\Help -> [2012/06/24 22:46:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 W3i -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\W3i -> [2012/06/22 22:55:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 InstallIQ Updater -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\InstallIQ Updater -> [2012/06/22 22:55:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 52Uninstall Webfetti.dll -> C:\Program Files\52Uninstall Webfetti.dll -> [2012/05/12 21:15:01 | 000,693,648 | ---- | C] (MindSpark)
 5aUninstall MyWebFace.dll -> C:\Program Files\5aUninstall MyWebFace.dll -> [2012/04/23 12:04:55 | 000,693,648 | ---- | C] (MindSpark)
 3 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> 
 1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> 
 
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
 User_Feed_Synchronization-{9CD05618-B23A-473F-BE58-53777D0E3665}.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{9CD05618-B23A-473F-BE58-53777D0E3665}.job -> [2012/07/20 18:40:00 | 000,000,438 | -H-- | M] ()
 User_Feed_Synchronization-{8C99BC63-18EC-4B1B-A4EE-7AE8AB526A7D}.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{8C99BC63-18EC-4B1B-A4EE-7AE8AB526A7D}.job -> [2012/07/20 18:38:00 | 000,000,424 | -H-- | M] ()
 OTS.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Desktop\OTS.exe -> [2012/07/20 18:35:42 | 000,646,656 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
 OTS.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\My Documents\OTS.exe -> [2012/07/20 18:35:14 | 000,646,656 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
 wpa.dbl -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl -> [2012/07/20 18:26:57 | 000,002,206 | ---- | M] ()
 Adobe Flash Player Updater.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job -> [2012/07/20 18:20:00 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> [2012/07/20 17:45:00 | 000,000,882 | ---- | M] ()
 ASC5_AutoUpdate.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\ASC5_AutoUpdate.job -> [2012/07/20 17:10:00 | 000,000,290 | ---- | M] ()
 RMAutoUpdate.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RMAutoUpdate.job -> [2012/07/20 16:33:47 | 000,000,252 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job -> [2012/07/20 16:33:28 | 000,000,878 | ---- | M] ()
 ASC5_AutoClean.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\ASC5_AutoClean.job -> [2012/07/20 16:33:22 | 000,000,288 | ---- | M] ()
 bootstat.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat -> [2012/07/20 14:27:03 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] ()
 boot.ini -> C:\boot.ini -> [2012/07/20 14:23:19 | 000,000,327 | RHS- | M] ()
 puppy.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\My Documents\puppy.exe -> [2012/07/20 10:26:34 | 000,021,449 | ---- | M] ()
 User_Feed_Synchronization-{2E9EFBEE-9085-4B2C-A0D2-43732A5902C6}.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{2E9EFBEE-9085-4B2C-A0D2-43732A5902C6}.job -> [2012/07/20 10:16:44 | 000,000,420 | -H-- | M] ()
 hosts -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts -> [2012/07/20 10:12:23 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] ()
 ComboFix.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Desktop\ComboFix.exe -> [2012/07/20 09:41:56 | 004,582,461 | R--- | M] (Swearware)
 VA form 21-4138 in support of.pdf -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\My Documents\VA form 21-4138 in support of.pdf -> [2012/07/20 01:25:08 | 000,410,948 | ---- | M] ()
 VA form 21-8940 unememployability.pdf -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\My Documents\VA form 21-8940 unememployability.pdf -> [2012/07/20 01:23:55 | 000,471,603 | ---- | M] ()
 GMER#2 -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\My Documents\GMER#2 -> [2012/07/19 07:34:42 | 000,015,987 | ---- | M] ()
 RMSchedule.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RMSchedule.job -> [2012/07/17 11:07:56 | 000,000,254 | ---- | M] ()
 s-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010.rrr -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\s-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010.rrr -> [2012/07/17 11:06:57 | 003,588,096 | ---- | M] ()
 QTFont.qfn -> C:\WINDOWS\QTFont.qfn -> [2012/07/16 23:47:14 | 000,054,156 | -H-- | M] ()
 QTFont.for -> C:\WINDOWS\QTFont.for -> [2012/07/16 23:47:14 | 000,001,409 | ---- | M] ()
 iTunes.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\iTunes.lnk -> [2012/07/16 23:40:08 | 000,001,542 | ---- | M] ()
 AppleSoftwareUpdate.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job -> [2012/07/16 23:34:18 | 000,000,284 | ---- | M] ()
 FlashPlayerApp.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FlashPlayerApp.exe -> [2012/07/14 16:44:39 | 000,426,184 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
 FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl -> [2012/07/14 16:44:38 | 000,070,344 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
 reimage.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\reimage.ini -> [2012/07/13 20:19:07 | 000,000,286 | ---- | M] ()
 FNTCACHE.DAT -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT -> [2012/07/11 12:00:57 | 000,115,768 | ---- | M] ()
 d3d9caps.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9caps.dat -> [2012/07/08 12:14:11 | 000,001,324 | ---- | M] ()
 Winamp.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Winamp.lnk -> [2012/07/08 11:42:40 | 000,000,685 | ---- | M] ()
 settingsbkup.sfm -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\settingsbkup.sfm -> [2012/07/08 11:21:29 | 000,000,588 | ---- | M] ()
 settings.sfm -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\settings.sfm -> [2012/07/08 11:21:29 | 000,000,588 | ---- | M] ()
 CMAUDIO.PNF -> C:\CMAUDIO.PNF -> [2012/07/08 11:14:39 | 000,076,096 | ---- | M] ()
 INFCACHE.1 -> C:\INFCACHE.1 -> [2012/07/08 11:14:39 | 000,037,808 | ---- | M] ()
 passwordboxyaTb_1.0.1.8.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\My Documents\passwordboxyaTb_1.0.1.8.exe -> [2012/07/07 22:58:39 | 004,508,488 | ---- | M] (Visicom Media Inc.)
 cnet2_CMI8738_WDM_0639XP_zip.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\My Documents\cnet2_CMI8738_WDM_0639XP_zip.exe -> [2012/07/07 22:16:16 | 000,463,080 | ---- | M] (CNET Download.com)
 Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk -> [2012/07/03 22:21:24 | 000,000,846 | ---- | M] ()
 DcmLtbox-WS.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\DcmLtbox-WS.ini -> [2012/06/30 19:22:14 | 000,000,057 | ---- | M] ()
 DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> [2012/06/27 19:41:56 | 000,008,192 | ---- | M] ()
 3 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> 
 1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> 
 
[Files - No Company Name]
 puppy.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\My Documents\puppy.exe -> [2012/07/20 10:26:18 | 000,021,449 | ---- | C] ()
 VA form 21-4138 in support of.pdf -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\My Documents\VA form 21-4138 in support of.pdf -> [2012/07/20 01:25:08 | 000,410,948 | ---- | C] ()
 VA form 21-8940 unememployability.pdf -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\My Documents\VA form 21-8940 unememployability.pdf -> [2012/07/20 01:23:55 | 000,471,603 | ---- | C] ()
 GMER#2 -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\My Documents\GMER#2 -> [2012/07/19 07:34:42 | 000,015,987 | ---- | C] ()
 s-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010.rrr -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\s-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010.rrr -> [2012/07/17 11:06:55 | 003,588,096 | ---- | C] ()
 QTFont.qfn -> C:\WINDOWS\QTFont.qfn -> [2012/07/16 23:47:14 | 000,054,156 | -H-- | C] ()
 QTFont.for -> C:\WINDOWS\QTFont.for -> [2012/07/16 23:47:14 | 000,001,409 | ---- | C] ()
 iTunes.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\iTunes.lnk -> [2012/07/16 23:40:07 | 000,001,542 | ---- | C] ()
 AppleSoftwareUpdate.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job -> [2012/07/16 23:34:18 | 000,000,284 | ---- | C] ()
 Apple Software Update.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Apple Software Update.lnk -> [2012/07/16 23:34:00 | 000,001,830 | ---- | C] ()
 reimage.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\reimage.ini -> [2012/07/13 20:18:48 | 000,000,286 | ---- | C] ()
 cpl_moh.cpl -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\cpl_moh.cpl -> [2012/07/08 17:55:01 | 000,024,576 | R--- | C] ()
 Winamp.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Winamp.lnk -> [2012/07/08 11:42:40 | 000,000,685 | ---- | C] ()
 CMAUDIO.PNF -> C:\CMAUDIO.PNF -> [2012/07/08 11:14:35 | 000,076,096 | ---- | C] ()
 del200f.cty -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\del200f.cty -> [2012/07/08 11:13:41 | 000,128,398 | ---- | C] ()
 CMAUDIO.INF -> C:\CMAUDIO.INF -> [2012/07/07 22:23:07 | 000,064,237 | ---- | C] ()
 CMAUDIO.CAT -> C:\CMAUDIO.CAT -> [2012/07/07 22:23:07 | 000,049,593 | ---- | C] ()
 cmijack.dat -> C:\cmijack.dat -> [2012/07/07 22:23:07 | 000,036,924 | ---- | C] ()
 cmaudio.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\cmaudio.ini -> [2012/07/07 22:23:07 | 000,020,333 | ---- | C] ()
 cmaudio.ini -> C:\cmaudio.ini -> [2012/07/07 22:23:07 | 000,020,333 | ---- | C] ()
 cmaudio.dat -> C:\cmaudio.dat -> [2012/07/07 22:23:07 | 000,020,333 | ---- | C] ()
 FontCache3.0.0.0.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\FontCache3.0.0.0.dat -> [2012/05/31 20:59:17 | 000,072,880 | ---- | C] ()
 A3d.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\A3d.dll -> [2012/05/23 09:19:56 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] ( )
 52res.dll -> C:\Program Files\52res.dll -> [2012/05/12 21:15:01 | 000,174,008 | ---- | C] ()
 5ares.dll -> C:\Program Files\5ares.dll -> [2012/04/23 12:04:55 | 000,174,008 | ---- | C] ()
 WPFFontCache_v0400-S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010-0.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\WPFFontCache_v0400-S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010-0.dat -> [2012/04/23 11:48:31 | 000,138,626 | ---- | C] ()
 WPFFontCache_v0400-System.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\WPFFontCache_v0400-System.dat -> [2012/04/23 11:48:10 | 000,138,626 | ---- | C] ()
 FNTCACHE.DAT -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT -> [2012/04/16 05:28:29 | 000,115,768 | ---- | C] ()
 SBWIN.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\SBWIN.INI -> [2012/04/15 09:01:02 | 000,000,011 | ---- | C] ()
 PEV.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe -> [2012/04/14 23:11:38 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] ()
 MBR.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\MBR.exe -> [2012/04/14 23:11:38 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] ()
 sed.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\sed.exe -> [2012/04/14 23:11:38 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] ()
 grep.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\grep.exe -> [2012/04/14 23:11:38 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] ()
 zip.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\zip.exe -> [2012/04/14 23:11:38 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] ()
 CleanMFT32.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\CleanMFT32.exe -> [2012/04/14 19:04:00 | 000,037,336 | ---- | C] ()
 e100bmsg.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\e100bmsg.dll -> [2012/04/14 18:59:19 | 000,012,288 | ---- | C] ()
 mfc45.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc45.dll -> [2012/03/29 12:52:13 | 000,074,703 | ---- | C] ()
 QBChanUtil_Trigger.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\QBChanUtil_Trigger.ini -> [2012/02/24 16:31:05 | 000,000,091 | ---- | C] ()
 d3d9caps.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9caps.dat -> [2012/02/19 12:19:46 | 000,001,324 | ---- | C] ()
 ASOROSet.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ASOROSet.bin -> [2012/02/16 20:43:43 | 000,002,400 | ---- | C] ()
 iacenc.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\iacenc.dll -> [2012/02/16 11:30:46 | 000,003,072 | ---- | C] ()
 DcmLtbox-WS.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\DcmLtbox-WS.ini -> [2012/02/13 11:13:58 | 000,000,057 | ---- | C] ()
 DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> [2012/02/02 20:11:11 | 000,008,192 | ---- | C] ()
 bvrp_pci.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\bvrp_pci.sys -> [2012/02/01 23:25:46 | 000,004,272 | ---- | C] ()
 INI12.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\INI12.INI -> [2012/01/17 20:43:39 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 SIERRA.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\SIERRA.INI -> [2012/01/15 01:00:33 | 000,000,417 | ---- | C] ()
 PFP120JPR.{PB -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\PFP120JPR.{PB -> [2012/01/14 20:11:34 | 000,061,678 | ---- | C] ()
 PFP120JCM.{PB -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\PFP120JCM.{PB -> [2012/01/14 20:11:34 | 000,012,358 | ---- | C] ()
 
[Files/Folders - Unicode - All]
C:\WINDOWS\System32\C??DOCUME~1 -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\C&#59252;&#1079;DOCUME~1 -> [2006/05/25 08:39:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
C:\WINDOWS\System32\C??DOCUME~1 -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\C&#59252;&#1079;DOCUME~1 -> [2006/05/25 08:39:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
 
[Alternate Data Streams]
@Alternate Data Stream - 263 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:D1B5B4F1
< End of report >
```


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you recognize this?

C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\My Documents\passwordboxyaTb_1.0.1.8.exe

I ask because it's an odd location for an executable file.

Start *OTS*. Copy/Paste the information in the code box below into the pane where it says *"Paste fix here"* and then click the "Run Fix" button.

The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. Click the OK button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. Post that information back here please.


```
[Kill All Processes]
[Unregister Dlls]
[Registry - Safe List]
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\] > -> 
YN -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\: URLSearchHooks\\"{00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\: URLSearchHooks\\"{482c2143-8424-417c-be8e-a3e5e3471434}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\: URLSearchHooks\\"{4D25F926-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-1010\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{EBF2BA02-9094-4C5A-858B-BB198F3D8DE2}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{759D9886-0C6F-4498-BAB6-4A5F47C6C72F}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{D499FF20-FC53-4EF0-A2A8-B30D8276CBCC}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{EBF2BA02-9094-4C5A-858B-BB198F3D8DE2}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
< Internet Explorer Menu Extensions [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\
YN -> Translate this web page with Babylon -> [res://C:\Program Files\Babylon\Babylon-Pro\Utils\BabylonIEPI.dll/ActionTU.htm]
YN -> Translate with Babylon -> [res://C:\Program Files\Babylon\Babylon-Pro\Utils\BabylonIEPI.dll/Action.htm]
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\] > -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\
YN -> CmdMapping\\"{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}" [HKLM] -> [Reg Error: Value error.]
YN -> CmdMapping\\"{CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE}" [HKLM] -> [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> CmdMapping\\"{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683}" [HKLM] -> [Reg Error: Key error.]
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\
YN -> CmdMapping\\"{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}" [HKLM] -> [Reg Error: Value error.]
YN -> CmdMapping\\"{CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE}" [HKLM] -> [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> CmdMapping\\"{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683}" [HKLM] -> [Reg Error: Key error.]
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-620479518-3446496625-3878043611-501\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\
YN -> CmdMapping\\"{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}" [HKLM] -> [Reg Error: Value error.]
YN -> CmdMapping\\"{CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE}" [HKLM] -> [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> CmdMapping\\"{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683}" [HKLM] -> [Reg Error: Key error.]
< Downloaded Program Files > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\
YN -> {CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/...ndows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.4.2_03]
YN -> {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0032-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jin...ndows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_32]
YN -> {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jin...ndows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_32]
< Domain Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List
YN -> "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe" -> [C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe:*:Enabled:AOL]
YN -> "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe" -> [C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe:*:Enabled:AOL]
YN -> "C:\Program Files\iMesh Applications\iMesh\iMesh.exe" -> [C:\Program Files\iMesh Applications\iMesh\iMesh.exe:*:Enabled:iMesh]
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
NY ->  OpenCandy -> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\Application Data\OpenCandy
NY ->  52Uninstall Webfetti.dll -> C:\Program Files\52Uninstall Webfetti.dll
NY ->  5aUninstall MyWebFace.dll -> C:\Program Files\5aUninstall MyWebFace.dll
NY ->  3 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
NY ->  1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
NY ->  3 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
NY ->  1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp
[Alternate Data Streams]
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 263 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:D1B5B4F1
[Empty Temp Folders]
[EmptyFlash]
[EmptyJava]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]
```
Also, please do the following:

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*
Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following code box into the main text field:

```
:dir
C:\WINDOWS\System32
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

There's a tech prob occurring: when I C/P everything and click on reply it goes to a screen "we experrienced tech prob. click here if you are not redirected in 5 seconds."


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

results of redirect:
http://forums.techguy.org/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=1061184&503retry=1


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

< End of fix log >
OTS by OldTimer - Version 3.1.47.2 fix logfile created on 07212012_113758


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

MabryObj.dll --a---- 83192 bytes [11:49 28/12/2005] [06:32 29/09/2002]
magnify.exe --a---- 72704 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mag_hook.dll --a---- 8192 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
main.cpl --a---- 187904 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
makecab.exe --a---- 57344 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mapi32.dll --a---- 112128 bytes [18:03 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mapistub.dll --a---- 112128 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mapisvc.inf --a---- 995 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [03:54 23/05/2012]
mcagi.dat --a---- 3239 bytes [01:56 17/07/2009] [21:15 22/08/2009]
mcastmib.dll --a---- 14336 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mcd32.dll --a---- 10240 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mcdsrv32.dll --a---- 10496 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mchgrcoi.dll --a---- 4608 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mciavi.drv --a---- 73376 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mciavi32.dll --a---- 84480 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mcicda.dll --a---- 17408 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mciole16.dll --a---- 8192 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mciole32.dll --a---- 7680 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mciqtz32.dll --a---- 35328 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mciseq.dll --a---- 23040 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:47 14/10/2011]
mciseq.drv --a---- 25264 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mciwave.dll --a---- 23552 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mciwave.drv --a---- 28160 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mdhcp.dll --a---- 50176 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mdminst.dll --a---- 118272 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mdmxsdk.dll --a---- 90112 bytes [16:13 08/07/2012] [19:01 09/04/2003]
mdwmdmsp.dll --a---- 147968 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mem.exe --a---- 39274 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
meysoss.dat --a---- 3169 bytes [20:16 07/03/2009] [15:01 17/03/2009]
mf3216.dll --a---- 40960 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mfc40.dll --a---- 954368 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [06:53 18/09/2010]
mfc40u.dll --a---- 953856 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [06:53 18/09/2010]
mfc42.dll --a---- 978944 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [13:33 08/02/2011]
mfc42u.dll --a---- 974848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [13:33 08/02/2011]
mfc45.dll --a---- 74703 bytes [17:52 29/03/2012] [17:52 29/03/2012]
mfc70.dll --a---- 974848 bytes [09:48 05/01/2002] [09:48 05/01/2002]
mfc70u.dll --a---- 964608 bytes [09:36 05/01/2002] [09:36 05/01/2002]
mfc71.dll --a---- 1060864 bytes [15:11 29/09/2005] [16:56 01/09/2004]
mfc71u.dll --a---- 1047552 bytes [02:12 19/03/2003] [02:12 19/03/2003]
MFCANS32.DLL --a---- 133904 bytes [17:05 01/01/2003] [17:05 01/01/2003]
mfcsubs.dll --a---- 22528 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mfcuia32.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:05 01/01/2003] [17:05 01/01/2003]
MFPLAT.dll ------- 212992 bytes [01:33 31/01/2009] [01:33 31/01/2009]
mgmtapi.dll --a---- 14848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mhwt.dll --a---- 49152 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [19:39 06/05/2005]
mib.bin --a---- 46258 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
microsoft.managementconsole.dll ------- 184320 bytes [08:27 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
midimap.dll --a---- 18944 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
miglibnt.dll --a---- 60928 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
migpwd.exe --a---- 51712 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mimefilt.dll --a---- 29696 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:02 07/03/2008]
mlang.dat --a---- 673088 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mlang.dll --a---- 586240 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mll_hp.dll --a---- 3584 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mll_mtf.dll --a---- 7680 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mll_qic.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mmc.exe --a---- 1414656 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mmcbase.dll --a---- 163328 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mmcex.dll ------- 397312 bytes [08:27 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mmcfxcommon.dll ------- 106496 bytes [08:27 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mmcndmgr.dll --a---- 1872896 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mmcperf.exe ------- 33792 bytes [08:27 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mmcshext.dll --a---- 61440 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mmdriver.inf --a---- 1490 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mmdrv.dll --a---- 12288 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mmfutil.dll --a---- 17408 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mmsys.cpl --a---- 618496 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mmsystem.dll --a---- 68768 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mmtask.tsk --a---- 1152 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mmutilse.dll --a---- 119808 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mnmdd.dll --a---- 34560 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mnmsrvc.exe --a---- 32768 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mobsync.dll --a---- 207360 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mobsync.exe --a---- 143360 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mode.com --a---- 19456 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
modemui.dll --a---- 153600 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
modex.dll --a---- 10112 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
more.com --a---- 16896 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
moricons.dll --a---- 216064 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [16:45 13/04/2008]
mountvol.exe --a---- 8192 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mouse.drv --a---- 2032 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
MP43DECD.dll ------- 259072 bytes [01:33 31/01/2009] [01:33 31/01/2009]
MP43DMOD.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
mp4sdecd.dll ------- 317440 bytes [01:33 31/01/2009] [17:24 30/03/2010]
MP4SDMOD.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
mpeg2data.ax --a---- 118272 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mpg2splt.ax --a---- 148992 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
MPG4DECD.dll ------- 259072 bytes [01:33 31/01/2009] [01:33 31/01/2009]
MPG4DMOD.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
mpg4ds32.ax --a---- 262416 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [05:52 30/03/2010]
mplay32.exe --a---- 123392 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mpnotify.exe --a---- 22016 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mpr.dll --a---- 59904 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mprapi.dll --a---- 87040 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mprddm.dll --a---- 69120 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mprdim.dll --a---- 53248 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mprmsg.dll --a---- 99840 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mprui.dll --a---- 47104 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mrinfo.exe --a---- 12800 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
MRT.exe --a---- 39828936 bytes [17:40 21/01/2006] [18:52 07/04/2011]
msaatext.dll --a---- 102912 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msacm.dll --a---- 61168 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msacm32.dll --a---- 71680 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msacm32.drv --a---- 20480 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msadds32.ax --a---- 221184 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msadp32.acm --a---- 14848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:10 14/04/2008]
msafd.dll --a---- 3584 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:10 14/04/2008]
msapsspc.dll --a---- 86016 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msasn1.dll --a---- 58880 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [21:03 04/09/2009]
msaud32.acm --a---- 282654 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:46 01/09/2009]
msaudite.dll --a---- 65024 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mscat32.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mscdexnt.exe --a---- 817 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mschrt20.ocx --a---- 1009336 bytes [21:58 22/05/2000] [21:58 22/05/2000]
mscms.dll --a---- 74240 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [16:43 24/06/2008]
MSCOMCT2.OCX --a---- 658432 bytes [21:58 22/05/2000] [02:17 18/09/2008]
MSCOMCTL.OCX --a---- 1081616 bytes [21:58 22/05/2000] [05:00 09/03/2004]
msconf.dll --a---- 69632 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mscoree.dll --a---- 297808 bytes [04:17 06/11/2009] [04:17 06/11/2009]
mscorier.dll --a---- 156488 bytes [05:30 24/09/2009] [05:30 24/09/2009]
mscories.dll --a---- 83968 bytes [17:16 25/07/2008] [17:16 25/07/2008]
mscpx32r.dll --a---- 12288 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:26 13/04/2008]
mscpxl32.dll --a---- 36864 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msctf.dll --a---- 297984 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msctfime.ime --a---- 177152 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:10 14/04/2008]
msctfp.dll --a---- 68608 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msdadiag.dll --a---- 118784 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msdart.dll --a---- 151552 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msdatsrc.tlb --a---- 12288 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:24 13/04/2008]
msdbg2.dll --a---- 265720 bytes [23:20 07/01/2009] [23:20 07/01/2009]
msdelta.dll ------- 312128 bytes [20:28 02/10/2006] [20:28 02/10/2006]
msdmo.dll --a---- 14336 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msdtc.exe --a---- 6144 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msdtclog.dll --a---- 58880 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [14:23 12/06/2008]
msdtcprf.h --a---- 768 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msdtcprf.ini --a---- 1931 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msdtcprx.dll --a---- 428032 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [14:23 12/06/2008]
msdtctm.dll --a---- 956928 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [14:23 12/06/2008]
msdtcuiu.dll --a---- 161792 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [14:23 12/06/2008]
msdxm.ocx --a---- 844314 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:10 14/04/2008]
msdxmlc.dll --a---- 4126 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:10 14/04/2008]
msencode.dll --a---- 94282 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msexch40.dll --a---- 518944 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
msexcl35.dll --a-s-- 252688 bytes [04:06 10/09/1999] [04:06 10/09/1999]
msexcl40.dll --a---- 326432 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
msfeeds.dll --a---- 629760 bytes [23:54 13/08/2007] [14:42 11/05/2012]
msfeedsbs.dll --a---- 55296 bytes [23:54 13/08/2007] [14:42 11/05/2012]
msfeedssync.exe --a---- 13312 bytes [23:36 13/08/2007] [09:31 08/03/2009]
msflxgrd.ocx --a---- 244416 bytes [21:58 22/05/2000] [21:58 22/05/2000]
msftedit.dll --a---- 539136 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msg.exe --a---- 20992 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msg711.acm --a---- 9216 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msg723.acm --a---- 118784 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msgina.dll --a---- 997376 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msgsm32.acm --a---- 19968 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msgsvc.dll --a---- 33792 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msh261.drv --a---- 188416 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msh263.drv --a---- 294912 bytes [05:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mshearts.exe --a---- 126976 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mshta.exe --a---- 45568 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:31 08/03/2009]
mshta.exe.mui ------- 2560 bytes [19:22 08/03/2009] [19:22 08/03/2009]
mshtml.dll --a---- 6007808 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:42 11/05/2012]
mshtml.tlb --a---- 1638912 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:31 08/03/2009]
mshtmled.dll --a---- 67072 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:42 11/05/2012]
mshtmler.dll --a---- 48128 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:31 08/03/2009]
msi.dll --a---- 2843136 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msident.dll --a---- 51712 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msidle.dll --a---- 6656 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msidntld.dll --a---- 14848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msieftp.dll --a---- 248832 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msiexec.exe --a---- 78848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msihnd.dll --a---- 271360 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msimg32.dll --a---- 4608 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msimsg.dll --a---- 884736 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [15:39 13/04/2008]
msimtf.dll --a---- 159232 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
MSInet.ocx --a---- 115920 bytes [21:55 11/01/2006] [06:00 22/05/2000]
msisip.dll --a---- 15360 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msjet35.dll --a-s-- 1050896 bytes [03:42 29/09/1999] [03:42 29/09/1999]
msjet40.dll --a---- 1516568 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
msjetoledb40.dll --a---- 355112 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
msjint35.dll --a-s-- 123664 bytes [15:34 10/06/1999] [15:34 10/06/1999]
msjint40.dll --a---- 151583 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msjter35.dll --a-s-- 24848 bytes [15:34 10/06/1999] [15:34 10/06/1999]
msjter40.dll --a---- 60192 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
msjtes40.dll --a---- 248608 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
mslbui.dll --a---- 25088 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msls31.dll --a---- 156160 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:22 08/03/2009]
msltus35.dll --a-s-- 168720 bytes [04:06 10/09/1999] [04:06 10/09/1999]
msltus40.dll --a---- 219936 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
msnetobj.dll --a---- 179712 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
msnsspc.dll --a---- 290816 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msobjs.dll --a---- 33280 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msoeacct.dll --a---- 252928 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msoert2.dll --a---- 105984 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msorc32r.dll --a---- 20480 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:24 13/04/2008]
msorcl32.dll --a---- 143360 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mspaint.exe --a---- 343040 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [18:43 16/12/2009]
mspatcha.dll --a---- 29696 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mspbde40.dll --a---- 355104 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
mspdox35.dll --a-s-- 250128 bytes [00:59 08/06/1999] [00:59 08/06/1999]
mspmsnsv.dll --a---- 27136 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
mspmsp.dll --a---- 175616 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
msports.dll --a---- 41984 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msprivs.dll --a---- 48128 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [16:23 13/04/2008]
msr2c.dll --a---- 69632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msr2cenu.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msratelc.dll --a---- 60416 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msrating.dll --a---- 193536 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:34 08/03/2009]
msrating.dll.mui ------- 49152 bytes [19:22 08/03/2009] [19:22 08/03/2009]
msrclr40.dll --a---- 73802 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
Msrd2x35.dll --a-s-- 252176 bytes [23:00 25/04/1999] [23:00 25/04/1999]
msrd2x40.dll --a---- 432928 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
msrd3x40.dll --a---- 322336 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
msrecr40.dll --a---- 28746 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msrepl35.dll --a-s-- 415504 bytes [20:57 25/08/1999] [20:57 25/08/1999]
msrepl40.dll --a---- 559904 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
msrle32.dll --a---- 11264 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [16:07 27/11/2009]
mssap.dll --a---- 134656 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msscds32.ax --a---- 69632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msscp.dll --a---- 414720 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
msscript.ocx --a---- 110592 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:10 14/04/2008]
mssha.dll ------- 155136 bytes [08:27 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msshavmsg.dll ------- 76800 bytes [08:27 09/02/2009] [18:14 13/04/2008]
mssign32.dll --a---- 35840 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mssip32.dll --a---- 4608 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
Msstdfmt.dll --a---- 118784 bytes [11:49 28/12/2005] [11:00 26/03/1999]
msstkprp.dll --a---- 94208 bytes [22:52 03/04/2000] [22:52 03/04/2000]
msswch.dll --a---- 13312 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msswchx.exe --a---- 6656 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mstask.dll --a---- 274944 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mstext35.dll --a-s-- 166672 bytes [01:21 01/10/1999] [01:21 01/10/1999]
mstext40.dll --a---- 264992 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
mstime.dll --a---- 611840 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:42 11/05/2012]
mstinit.exe --a---- 12288 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mstlsapi.dll --a---- 116224 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mstsc.exe --a---- 677888 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [11:57 27/01/2011]
mstscax.dll --a---- 2067456 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [07:58 02/02/2011]
msutb.dll --a---- 195072 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msv1_0.dll --a---- 136192 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:18 11/09/2009]
msvbvm50.dll --a---- 1355776 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msvbvm60.dll --a---- 1384479 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msvci70.dll --a---- 54784 bytes [08:38 05/01/2002] [08:38 05/01/2002]
msvci70d.dll ------- 94208 bytes [02:39 20/06/2008] [21:06 28/08/2003]
msvcirt.dll --a---- 57344 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msvcp100.dll --a---- 421200 bytes [05:03 20/02/2011] [05:03 20/02/2011]
msvcp50.dll --a---- 565760 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msvcp60.dll --a---- 413696 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msvcp70.dll --a---- 487424 bytes [08:40 05/01/2002] [08:40 05/01/2002]
msvcp71.dll --a---- 503808 bytes [18:25 31/01/2012] [17:05 19/01/2006]
msvcr100.dll --a---- 773968 bytes [06:40 19/02/2011] [06:40 19/02/2011]
msvcr100_clr0400.dll --a---- 771424 bytes [18:16 18/03/2010] [18:16 18/03/2010]
msvcr70.dll --a---- 344064 bytes [08:37 05/01/2002] [08:37 05/01/2002]
msvcr70d.dll ------- 536576 bytes [02:39 20/06/2008] [21:08 28/08/2003]
msvcr71.dll --a---- 348160 bytes [18:25 31/01/2012] [17:05 19/01/2006]
msvcrt.dll --a---- 343040 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msvcrt20.dll --a---- 253952 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msvcrt40.dll --a---- 61440 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [18:30 13/04/2008]
msvfw32.dll --a---- 121344 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msvidc32.dll --a---- 28672 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [16:07 27/11/2009]
msvidctl.dll --a---- 1428992 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msvideo.dll --a---- 126912 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msw3prt.dll --a---- 72704 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mswdat10.dll --a---- 838432 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
mswebdvd.dll --a---- 204800 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:01 05/08/2009]
mswmdm.dll --a---- 321536 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
mswsock.dll --a---- 245248 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [16:02 20/06/2008]
mswstr10.dll --a---- 621344 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
msxbde40.dll --a---- 355104 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
Msxbse35.dll --a-s-- 287504 bytes [23:00 25/04/1999] [23:00 25/04/1999]
msxml.dll --a---- 506368 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msxml2.dll --a---- 701440 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msxml2r.dll --a---- 37916 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msxml3.dll --a---- 1172480 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [15:50 05/06/2012]
msxml3r.dll --a---- 44032 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msxml4.dll --a---- 1348432 bytes [05:05 21/07/2009] [05:05 21/07/2009]
msxml4r.dll --a---- 82432 bytes [07:43 04/02/2002] [07:43 04/02/2002]
msxml6.dll ------- 1372672 bytes [08:27 09/02/2009] [15:50 05/06/2012]
msxml6r.dll ------- 79872 bytes [08:27 09/02/2009] [17:27 13/04/2008]
msxmlr.dll --a---- 26624 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
msyuv.dll --a---- 17920 bytes [05:56 04/08/2004] [17:11 27/11/2009]
mtxclu.dll --a---- 66560 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:23 12/06/2008]
mtxdm.dll --a---- 30720 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mtxex.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mtxlegih.dll --a---- 34304 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mtxoci.dll --a---- 91648 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [14:23 12/06/2008]
mtxparhd.dll ------- 1737856 bytes [08:27 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mucltui.dll --a---- 275696 bytes [07:36 30/01/2012] [20:18 02/06/2012]
mucltui.dll.mui --a---- 17136 bytes [07:36 30/01/2012] [20:18 02/06/2012]
muweb.dll --a---- 214256 bytes [16:08 15/07/2012] [20:18 02/06/2012]
mycomput.dll --a---- 90112 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
mydocs.dll --a---- 90624 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
napipsec.dll ------- 30208 bytes [08:27 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
napmontr.dll ------- 193024 bytes [08:27 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
napstat.exe ------- 176640 bytes [08:27 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
narrator.exe --a---- 53760 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
narrhook.dll --a---- 35840 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
nbtstat.exe --a---- 20480 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ncobjapi.dll --a---- 36352 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ncpa.cpl --a---- 35840 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ncpa.cpl.manifest -rah--- 749 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [18:02 10/08/2004]
ncxpnt.dll --a---- 7680 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
nddeapi.dll --a---- 17920 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
nddeapir.exe --a---- 4096 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
nddenb32.dll --a---- 18944 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ndptsp.tsp --a---- 56832 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
net.exe --a---- 42496 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
net.hlp --a---- 102446 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
net1.exe --a---- 124928 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netapi.dll --a---- 108464 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
netapi32.dll --a---- 337408 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [16:34 15/10/2008]
netcfgx.dll --a---- 622592 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netdde.exe --a---- 111104 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netevent.dll --a---- 214016 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
netfxperf.dll --a---- 49488 bytes [06:07 07/11/2009] [06:07 07/11/2009]
neth.dll --a---- 253952 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
netid.dll --a---- 139264 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netlogon.dll --a---- 407040 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netman.dll --a---- 198144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netmsg.dll --a---- 171008 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
netplwiz.dll --a---- 875008 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netrap.dll --a---- 11776 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netsetup.cpl --a---- 25600 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netsetup.exe --a---- 329728 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:16 14/04/2008]
netsh.exe --a---- 86016 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netshell.dll --a---- 1703936 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netstat.exe --a---- 36864 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netui0.dll --a---- 80896 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netui1.dll --a---- 245760 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netui2.dll --a---- 308224 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
newdev.dll --a---- 247808 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
NEWSOFT --a---- 9606 bytes [18:34 03/12/2006] [06:28 01/06/2005]
nlhtml.dll --a---- 98304 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:02 07/03/2008]
nlsdl.dll --a---- 24576 bytes [22:59 28/06/2006] [23:20 07/01/2009]
nlsfunc.exe --a---- 7052 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
nmevtmsg.dll --a---- 12288 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
nmmkcert.dll --a---- 28672 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
noise.chs --a---- 1696 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
noise.cht --a---- 1696 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
noise.dat --a---- 741 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
noise.deu --a---- 149848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
noise.eng --a---- 751 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
noise.enu --a---- 751 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
noise.esn --a---- 19684 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
noise.fra --a---- 49196 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
noise.ita --a---- 19618 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
noise.nld --a---- 13256 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
noise.sve --a---- 13730 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
noise.tha --a---- 697 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
normaliz.dll --a---- 23552 bytes [13:05 29/06/2006] [23:20 07/01/2009]
normidna.nls --a---- 59342 bytes [17:06 08/06/2006] [23:20 07/01/2009]
normnfc.nls --a---- 45794 bytes [17:06 08/06/2006] [23:20 07/01/2009]
normnfd.nls --a---- 39284 bytes [17:06 08/06/2006] [23:20 07/01/2009]
normnfkc.nls --a---- 66384 bytes [17:06 08/06/2006] [23:20 07/01/2009]
normnfkd.nls --a---- 60294 bytes [17:06 08/06/2006] [23:20 07/01/2009]
notepad.exe --a---- 69120 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
npdeployJava1.dll --a---- 476960 bytes [17:15 05/05/2012] [17:14 05/05/2012]
npptools.dll --a---- 54784 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
nscompat.tlb --a---- 23392 bytes [18:03 10/08/2004] [02:17 21/07/2012]
nslookup.exe --a---- 76800 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntdll.dll --a---- 718336 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [15:15 09/12/2010]
ntdos.sys --a---- 27866 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ntdos404.sys --a---- 29146 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ntdos411.sys --a---- 29370 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ntdos412.sys --a---- 29274 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ntdos804.sys --a---- 29146 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ntdsapi.dll --a---- 67072 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntimage.gif --a---- 48794 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ntio.sys --a---- 33840 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ntio404.sys --a---- 34560 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ntio411.sys --a---- 35648 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ntio412.sys --a---- 35424 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ntio804.sys --a---- 34560 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ntkrnlpa.exe --a---- 2069120 bytes [03:59 04/08/2004] [12:32 04/05/2012]
ntlanman.dll --a---- 44032 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntlanui.dll --a---- 57856 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ntlanui2.dll --a---- 14336 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ntlsapi.dll --a---- 8192 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntmarta.dll --a---- 118784 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntmsapi.dll --a---- 40960 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntmsdba.dll --a---- 179200 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntmsevt.dll --a---- 36864 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ntmsmgr.dll --a---- 488448 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntmsmgr.msc --a---- 26209 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ntmsoprq.msc --a---- 32968 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ntmssvc.dll --a---- 435200 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntoskrnl.exe --a---- 2192640 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [13:12 04/05/2012]
ntprint.dll --a---- 91136 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntsd.exe --a---- 31744 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ntsdexts.dll --a---- 36864 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ntshrui.dll --a---- 143360 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntvdm.exe --a---- 420864 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntvdmd.dll --a---- 15360 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
nusrmgr.cpl --a---- 257024 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
nv4_disp.dll --a---- 4274816 bytes [17:59 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
nwc.cpl.manifest -rah--- 749 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [18:02 10/08/2004]
nwprovau.dll --a---- 142336 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
oakley.dll --a---- 270336 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:30 13/10/2009]
objsafe.tlb --a---- 1952 bytes [01:44 26/06/2009] [01:44 26/06/2009]
objsel.dll --a---- 286208 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
occache.dll --a---- 206848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:42 11/05/2012]
ocmanage.dll --a---- 67584 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbc16gt.dll --a---- 26224 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
odbc32.dll --a---- 249856 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:52 09/11/2010]
odbc32gt.dll --a---- 16384 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbcad32.exe --a---- 32768 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbcbcp.dll --a---- 24576 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbcconf.dll --a---- 135168 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbcconf.exe --a---- 69632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbcconf.rsp --a---- 4310 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:26 13/04/2008]
odbccp32.cpl --a---- 32768 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbccp32.dll --a---- 106496 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbccr32.dll --a---- 65536 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbccu32.dll --a---- 65536 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbcint.dll --a---- 94208 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:26 13/04/2008]
odbcji32.dll --a---- 53279 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:10 14/04/2008]
odbcjt32.dll --a---- 278559 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbcp32r.dll --a---- 12288 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:26 13/04/2008]
odbctrac.dll --a---- 147456 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
oddbse32.dll --a---- 20511 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odexl32.dll --a---- 20510 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odfox32.dll --a---- 20510 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odpdx32.dll --a---- 20510 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odtext32.dll --a---- 20511 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
oembios.bin --a---- 13107200 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [15:08 10/08/2004]
oembios.dat --a---- 4627 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [15:08 10/08/2004]
oembios.sig --a---- 7208 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [15:08 10/08/2004]
OEMBKGN1.BMP --a---- 787356 bytes [14:41 29/09/2005] [13:23 27/05/2004]
OEMINFO.INI --a---- 394 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [14:43 29/09/2005]
OEMINFO.PNF --a---- 2764 bytes [15:20 29/09/2005] [15:20 29/09/2005]
OEMLOGO.BMP --a---- 5134 bytes [14:41 29/09/2005] [13:23 27/05/2004]
offfilt.dll --a---- 192000 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:02 07/03/2008]
okwoc.dat --a---- 4504 bytes [21:38 29/06/2009] [01:11 30/06/2009]
ole2.dll --a---- 39744 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ole2disp.dll --a---- 169520 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ole2nls.dll --a---- 153008 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ole32.dll --a---- 1288704 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [16:07 01/11/2011]
oleacc.dll --a---- 220160 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [16:41 26/09/2011]
oleaccrc.dll --a---- 20480 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [16:41 26/09/2011]
oleaut32.dll --a---- 551936 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:32 20/12/2010]
olecli.dll --a---- 82944 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
olecli32.dll --a---- 74752 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
olecnv32.dll --a---- 37376 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
oledlg.dll --a---- 122880 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
oleprn.dll --a---- 107008 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
olepro32.dll --a---- 84992 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
olesvr.dll --a---- 24064 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
olesvr32.dll --a---- 22016 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
olethk32.dll --a---- 69120 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
onex.dll ------- 144384 bytes [08:28 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
opengl32.dll --a---- 713728 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
osk.exe --a---- 215552 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
osuninst.dll --a---- 67584 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
osuninst.exe --a---- 40448 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
P16X.dll --a---- 47616 bytes [18:41 08/07/2003] [18:41 08/07/2003]
P16Xres.dll --a---- 34304 bytes [16:35 30/06/2003] [16:35 30/06/2003]
p2p.dll --a---- 153600 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
p2pgasvc.dll --a---- 105472 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
p2pgraph.dll --a---- 313856 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
p2pnetsh.dll --a---- 115712 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
p2psvc.dll --a---- 554496 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
packager.exe --a---- 60416 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [12:35 18/11/2011]
panmap.dll --a---- 10240 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
paqsp.dll --a---- 157696 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
pathping.exe --a---- 21504 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
pautoenr.dll --a---- 67584 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
PCDLIB32.DLL -ra---- 212480 bytes [01:06 02/05/2003] [01:06 02/05/2003]
pcl.sep --a---- 114 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
pdh.dll --a---- 284160 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:22 06/03/2009]
pentnt.exe --a---- 15360 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
perfc009.dat --a---- 168574 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [22:56 15/06/2012]
perfci.h --a---- 427 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
perfci.ini --a---- 2891 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
perfctrs.dll --a---- 39936 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
perfd009.dat --a---- 28626 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
perfdisk.dll --a---- 26624 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
perffilt.h --a---- 140 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
perffilt.ini --a---- 1152 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
perfh009.dat --a---- 706884 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [22:56 15/06/2012]
perfi009.dat --a---- 272128 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
perfmon.exe --a---- 15872 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
perfmon.msc -ra---- 58273 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
perfnet.dll --a---- 17920 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
perfos.dll --a---- 25088 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
perfproc.dll --a---- 34816 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
PerfStringBackup.INI --a---- 6866 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [22:56 15/06/2012]
perfts.dll --a---- 12288 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
perfwci.h --a---- 435 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
perfwci.ini --a---- 2732 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
photometadatahandler.dll ------- 412160 bytes [08:28 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
photowiz.dll --a---- 176128 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
pid.dll --a---- 35328 bytes [05:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
pid.inf ------- 1261 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [08:48 17/09/2007]
pidgen.dll --a---- 24064 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [18:35 13/04/2008]
pifmgr.dll --a---- 35328 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ping.exe --a---- 17920 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ping6.exe --a---- 33280 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
pintool.exe ------- 84480 bytes [05:49 29/10/2005] [05:49 29/10/2005]
pjlmon.dll --a---- 15360 bytes [05:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
plustab.dll --a---- 30720 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
pmsbfn32.dll --a---- 11776 bytes [18:34 03/12/2006] [11:19 14/10/1997]
pmspl.dll --a---- 46592 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
pngfilt.dll --a---- 46592 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:31 08/03/2009]
pnrpnsp.dll --a---- 58880 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
polstore.dll --a---- 105472 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
popup.ocx --a---- 29184 bytes [15:11 29/09/2005] [16:56 01/09/2004]
PortableDeviceApi.dll ------- 254976 bytes [01:34 31/01/2009] [01:34 31/01/2009]
PortableDeviceClassExtension.dll ------- 101888 bytes [01:34 31/01/2009] [01:34 31/01/2009]
PortableDeviceTypes.dll ------- 166912 bytes [01:34 31/01/2009] [01:34 31/01/2009]
PortableDeviceWiaCompat.dll ------- 132096 bytes [01:34 31/01/2009] [01:34 31/01/2009]
PortableDeviceWMDRM.dll ------- 199168 bytes [01:34 31/01/2009] [01:34 31/01/2009]
PostProc.dll --a---- 23040 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [02:10 06/10/2004]
powercfg.cpl --a---- 114688 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
powercfg.exe --a---- 49152 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
powrprof.dll --a---- 17408 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
PresentationCFFRasterizerNative_v0300.dll --a---- 105016 bytes [01:59 30/07/2008] [01:59 30/07/2008]
PresentationHost.exe --a---- 295264 bytes [05:10 31/03/2010] [05:10 31/03/2010]
PresentationHostProxy.dll --a---- 99176 bytes [05:16 31/03/2010] [05:16 31/03/2010]
PresentationNative_v0300.dll --a---- 781344 bytes [01:59 30/07/2008] [01:59 30/07/2008]
prflbmsg.dll --a---- 16384 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
print.exe --a---- 9216 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
printui.dll --a---- 560640 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
prntvpt.dll ------- 117760 bytes [13:04 26/02/2012] [12:06 06/07/2008]
proctexe.ocx --a---- 81920 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:10 14/04/2008]
prodspec.ini --a---- 343 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
profmap.dll --a---- 27648 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
progman.exe --a---- 109568 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
proquota.exe --a---- 50176 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
Prounstl.exe --a---- 118784 bytes [23:59 14/04/2012] [17:15 11/07/2003]
proxycfg.exe --a---- 9216 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
psapi.dll --a---- 23040 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
psbase.dll --a---- 96768 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
pschdcnt.h --a---- 3010 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
pschdprf.dll --a---- 10752 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
pschdprf.ini --a---- 6877 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
pscript.sep --a---- 51 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
PSIKey.dll --a---- 1245184 bytes [00:39 06/04/2006] [00:39 06/04/2006]
psnppagn.dll --a---- 8192 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
pstorec.dll --a---- 43520 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
pstorsvc.dll --a---- 34304 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
pubprn.vbs --a---- 3708 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
pwrshplugin.dll ------- 42496 bytes [21:22 09/10/2009] [21:22 09/10/2009]
Px.dll ------- 698864 bytes [19:36 26/01/2005] [19:44 04/03/2011]
px.ini ------- 0 bytes [13:08 28/01/2005] [13:08 28/01/2005]
pxafs.dll ------- 133616 bytes [16:40 08/07/2012] [19:44 04/03/2011]
pxcpya64.exe ------- 68080 bytes [15:10 29/09/2005] [19:44 04/03/2011]
pxcpyi64.exe ------- 123888 bytes [15:10 29/09/2005] [19:44 04/03/2011]
pxdrv.dll ------- 571888 bytes [06:01 04/02/2005] [19:44 04/03/2011]
pxhpinst.exe ------- 72176 bytes [15:10 29/09/2005] [19:44 04/03/2011]
pxinsa64.exe ------- 68592 bytes [15:10 29/09/2005] [19:44 04/03/2011]
pxinsi64.exe ------- 126448 bytes [15:10 29/09/2005] [19:44 04/03/2011]
PxMas.dll ------- 219632 bytes [19:35 26/01/2005] [19:44 04/03/2011]
PxSFS.DLL ------- 2095600 bytes [19:39 26/01/2005] [19:44 04/03/2011]
PxWave.dll ------- 440816 bytes [19:34 26/01/2005] [19:44 04/03/2011]
PXWMA.dll ------- 10752 bytes [20:06 24/08/2004] [20:06 24/08/2004]
qagent.dll ------- 150528 bytes [08:28 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qagentrt.dll ------- 291328 bytes [08:28 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qappsrv.exe --a---- 16896 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
qasf.dll --a---- 211456 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
qcap.dll --a---- 192512 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qcliprov.dll ------- 62464 bytes [08:28 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qdiagd.ocx --a---- 1662976 bytes [16:13 15/05/2005] [20:29 25/07/2005]
qdv.dll --a---- 279040 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qdvd.dll --a---- 386048 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [15:28 03/11/2011]
qedit.dll --a---- 562176 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qedwipes.dll --a---- 733696 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:21 13/04/2008]
qmgr.dll --a---- 409088 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qmgrprxy.dll --a---- 18944 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qosname.dll --a---- 8192 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
qprocess.exe --a---- 19968 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qtplugin.log --a---- 2905 bytes [15:11 29/09/2005] [15:11 29/09/2005]
quartz.dll --a---- 1292288 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [15:28 03/11/2011]
query.dll --a---- 1435648 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [16:22 17/07/2009]
QuickTime.cpl --a---- 323072 bytes [21:02 06/01/2004] [21:02 06/01/2004]
QuickTime.qts --a---- 5557248 bytes [21:02 06/01/2004] [21:02 06/01/2004]
QuickTimeCheck.ocx --a---- 70144 bytes [21:02 06/01/2004] [21:02 06/01/2004]
QuickTimeVR.qtx --a---- 430592 bytes [21:02 06/01/2004] [21:02 06/01/2004]
qutil.dll ------- 76800 bytes [08:28 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qwinsta.exe --a---- 22016 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
racpldlg.dll --a---- 43520 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasadhlp.dll --a---- 7680 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasapi32.dll --a---- 237056 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasauto.dll --a---- 88576 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasautou.exe --a---- 11776 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
raschap.dll --a---- 79872 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [13:38 12/10/2009]
rasctrnm.h --a---- 1818 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rasctrs.dll --a---- 11776 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rasctrs.ini --a---- 3458 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rasdial.exe --a---- 11264 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rasdlg.dll --a---- 658432 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasman.dll --a---- 61440 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasmans.dll --a---- 186368 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasmontr.dll --a---- 143360 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rasmxs.dll --a---- 22528 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rasphone.exe --a---- 56832 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasppp.dll --a---- 210944 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasqec.dll ------- 61952 bytes [08:28 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasrad.dll --a---- 23552 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rassapi.dll --a---- 16384 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasser.dll --a---- 12800 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rastapi.dll --a---- 58368 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rastls.dll --a---- 149504 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [13:38 12/10/2009]
rcbdyctl.dll --a---- 102400 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rcimlby.exe --a---- 35840 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rcp.exe --a---- 21504 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rdchost.dll --a---- 147968 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rdpcfgex.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rdpclip.exe --a---- 62976 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rdpdd.dll --a---- 92424 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:13 14/04/2008]
rdpsnd.dll --a---- 19968 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rdpwsx.dll --a---- 87176 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:13 14/04/2008]
rdsaddin.exe --a---- 13824 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rdshost.exe --a---- 67072 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
recover.exe --a---- 7168 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
redir.exe --a---- 3338 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
reg.exe --a---- 50176 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
regapi.dll --a---- 49664 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
regedt32.exe --a---- 3584 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
regini.exe --a---- 33792 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
RegistryDefragBootTime.exe --a---- 21376 bytes [04:50 05/02/2012] [15:48 24/05/2012]
regsvc.dll --a---- 59904 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
regsvr32.exe --a---- 11776 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
regwiz.exe --a---- 4608 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
regwizc.dll --a---- 397824 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
remotepg.dll --a---- 60416 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
remotesp.tsp --a---- 76800 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rend.dll --a---- 107520 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
replace.exe --a---- 12800 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
reset.exe --a---- 9728 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
resutils.dll --a---- 58880 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rexec.exe --a---- 13824 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rgb9rast_2.dll --a---- 150808 bytes [22:15 24/08/2006] [22:15 24/08/2006]
rhttpaa.dll ------- 290304 bytes [08:28 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
riched20.dll --a---- 433664 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
riched32.dll --a---- 3584 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
richtx32.ocx -ra---- 260096 bytes [23:07 12/03/2001] [23:07 12/03/2001]
rnr20.dll --a---- 3072 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
roboex32.dll --a---- 1044480 bytes [17:54 19/11/2004] [17:54 19/11/2004]
roboot.exe --a---- 17280 bytes [12:22 16/02/2012] [18:00 09/02/2012]
route.exe --a---- 19968 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
routemon.exe --a---- 25600 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
routetab.dll --a---- 6656 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rpcns4.dll --a---- 22016 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rpcrt4.dll --a---- 590848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [08:45 16/08/2010]
rpcss.dll --a---- 401408 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [12:10 09/02/2009]
rsaci.rat --a---- 3167 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rsaenh.dll --a---- 208384 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:37 13/04/2008]
rsh.exe --a---- 14848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rshx32.dll --a---- 39936 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rsm.exe --a---- 49152 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rsmps.dll --a---- 18944 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rsmsink.exe --a---- 24576 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rsmui.exe --a---- 49152 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rsvp.exe --a---- 132608 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rsvp.ini --a---- 12082 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rsvpcnts.h --a---- 3178 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rsvpmsg.dll --a---- 23552 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rsvpperf.dll --a---- 9728 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rsvpsp.dll --a---- 92672 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rtcshare.exe --a---- 77312 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rtipxmib.dll --a---- 31744 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rtm.dll --a---- 98304 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rtutils.dll --a---- 44032 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
runas.exe --a---- 16384 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
rundll32.exe --a---- 33280 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
runonce.exe --a---- 14336 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rupwytg.dat --a---- 6741 bytes [19:30 26/09/2007] [18:21 26/06/2008]
rwinsta.exe --a---- 15872 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
S32EVNT1.DLL --a---- 60872 bytes [22:40 22/05/2012] [22:40 22/05/2012]
s3gnb.dll ------- 397056 bytes [08:28 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
safrcdlg.dll --a---- 43520 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
safrdm.dll --a---- 29696 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
safrslv.dll --a---- 45568 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
samlib.dll --a---- 64000 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
samsrv.dll --a---- 415744 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sapi.cpl.manifest -rah--- 749 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [18:02 10/08/2004]
savedump.exe --a---- 13312 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sbe.dll --a---- 270848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [13:53 09/02/2011]
sbeio.dll --a---- 159232 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sc.exe --a---- 35328 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:39 06/02/2009]
scarddlg.dll --a---- 69632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
scardssp.dll --a---- 118784 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
scardsvr.exe --a---- 95744 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sccbase.dll --a---- 169984 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
sccsccp.dll --a---- 171008 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
scecli.dll --a---- 181248 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
scesrv.dll --a---- 314880 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
schannel.dll --a---- 152576 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [04:32 04/06/2012]
schedsvc.dll --a---- 192512 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sclgntfy.dll --a---- 20480 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
scredir.dll --a---- 26624 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
scrnsave.scr --a---- 9216 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
scrobj.dll --a---- 180224 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:53 09/05/2008]
scrrun.dll --a---- 172032 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:53 09/05/2008]
sdbinst.exe --a---- 77312 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sdhcinst.dll --a---- 29184 bytes [05:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sdpblb.dll --a---- 130048 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
seclogon.dll --a---- 18944 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
secupd.dat --a---- 4569 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
secupd.sig --a---- 7208 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
secur32.dll --a---- 56832 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [08:25 25/06/2009]
security.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sendcmsg.dll --a---- 29184 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sendmail.dll --a---- 54784 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sens.dll --a---- 39424 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sensapi.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
senscfg.dll --a---- 13824 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
serialui.dll --a---- 14336 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
servdeps.dll --a---- 56320 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
services.exe --a---- 110592 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [11:11 06/02/2009]
services.msc --a---- 33464 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
serwvdrv.dll --a---- 14848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
sessmgr.exe --a---- 141312 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
SET95.tmp ------- 35 bytes [15:30 16/07/2009] [15:30 16/07/2009]
sethc.exe --a---- 31232 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
settings.sfm --a---- 588 bytes [03:52 23/05/2012] [16:21 08/07/2012]
settingsbkup.sfm --a---- 588 bytes [03:52 23/05/2012] [16:21 08/07/2012]
setup.bmp --a---- 240120 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
setup.exe --a---- 23040 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
setupapi.dll --a---- 985088 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [11:42 14/04/2008]
setupdll.dll --a---- 414208 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
setupn.exe ------- 32768 bytes [08:28 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
setver.exe --a---- 11753 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
sfc.dll --a---- 5120 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sfc.exe --a---- 9728 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
sfcfiles.dll --a---- 1614848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sfc_os.dll --a---- 140288 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sfman32.dll --a---- 36864 bytes [18:35 17/08/2001] [18:35 17/08/2001]
sfmapi.dll --a---- 23552 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
sfms32.dll --a---- 172032 bytes [12:51 22/09/2003] [12:51 22/09/2003]
shadow.exe --a---- 14848 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
share.exe --a---- 882 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
shdoclc.dll --a---- 549376 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:03 13/04/2008]
shdocvw.bak --a---- 1483264 bytes [15:11 29/09/2005] [10:00 04/08/2004]
shdocvw.dll --a---- 1499136 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
shell.dll --a---- 5120 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
shell32.dll --a---- 8462848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:26 08/06/2012]
shellstyle.dll --a---- 435712 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
shfolder.dll --a---- 25088 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
shfolder.inf --a---- 439 bytes [12:41 18/04/2012] [03:23 26/07/2010]
shgina.dll --a---- 68096 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
shiftjis.uce --a---- 16740 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
shimeng.dll --a---- 65024 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
shimgvw.dll --a---- 439296 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:44 21/01/2011]
shlwapi.dll --a---- 474112 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:23 08/12/2009]
shmedia.dll --a---- 152064 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
shmgrate.exe --a---- 45056 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
shrpubw.exe --a---- 77824 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
shscrap.dll --a---- 27648 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
shsvcs.dll --a---- 135168 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [23:17 27/07/2009]
shutdown.exe --a---- 19456 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sigtab.dll --a---- 13312 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sigverif.exe --a---- 70144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
simpdata.tlb --a---- 16384 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:24 13/04/2008]
SimpleRegistry.dll --a---- 102400 bytes [21:55 11/01/2006] [16:15 21/11/2001]
sisbkup.dll --a---- 13824 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
skdll.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
skeys.exe --a---- 26112 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
slayerxp.dll --a---- 25088 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
slbcsp.dll --a---- 306176 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
slbiop.dll --a---- 98304 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
slbrccsp.dll --a---- 14848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
slcoinst.dll ------- 73832 bytes [08:28 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
slextspk.dll ------- 286792 bytes [08:28 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
slgen.dll ------- 188508 bytes [08:28 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
slrundll.exe ------- 32866 bytes [08:28 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
slserv.exe ------- 73796 bytes [08:28 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sl_anet.acm --a---- 86016 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:10 14/04/2008]
smbinst.exe --a---- 8192 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
smlogcfg.dll --a---- 362496 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
smlogsvc.exe --a---- 89600 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
smss.exe --a---- 50688 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sndrec32.exe --a---- 131584 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sndvol32.exe --a---- 138752 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
snmpapi.dll --a---- 18944 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
snmpsnap.dll --a---- 182272 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
SockIntf.dll --a---- 22528 bytes [11:49 28/12/2005] [20:47 16/07/1999]
softpub.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
sol.exe --a---- 56832 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
sort.exe --a---- 24576 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sortkey.nls --a---- 262148 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
sorttbls.nls --a---- 23044 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [18:08 29/12/2006]
sound.drv --a---- 1744 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
spdwnwxp.exe --a---- 7680 bytes [08:28 09/02/2009] [10:42 14/04/2008]
spider.exe --a---- 538624 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
spmsg.dll ------- 16928 bytes [17:00 01/05/2012] [23:20 07/01/2009]
spnike.dll --a---- 69632 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
spnpinst.exe --a---- 11264 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [11:42 14/04/2008]
spoolss.dll --a---- 75264 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
spoolsv.exe --a---- 58880 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [13:17 17/08/2010]
SPR32D30.DLL --a---- 737280 bytes [18:46 15/11/2000] [18:46 15/11/2000]
SPR32X30.OCX --a---- 999424 bytes [18:46 15/11/2000] [18:46 15/11/2000]
sprestrt.exe --a---- 9728 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
sprio600.dll --a---- 70656 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
sprio800.dll --a---- 72192 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
spupdsvc.exe --a---- 26144 bytes [02:05 12/12/2005] [23:21 07/01/2009]
spupdwxp.exe ------- 20992 bytes [08:28 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
spupdwxp.log --a---- 90 bytes [08:24 16/10/2011] [16:51 23/04/2012]
spxcoins.dll --a---- 24661 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
sqlsodbc.chm --a---- 46133 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
sqlsrv32.dll --a---- 442368 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sqlsrv32.rll --a---- 90112 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:26 13/04/2008]
sqlunirl.dll --a---- 180800 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sqlwid.dll --a---- 24603 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
sqlwoa.dll --a---- 49179 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
srclient.dll --a---- 67584 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
srrstr.dll --a---- 239104 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
srsvc.dll --a---- 171008 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
srvsvc.dll --a---- 99840 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [05:57 27/08/2010]
ss3dfo.scr --a---- 704512 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ssbezier.scr --a---- 19968 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ssdpapi.dll --a---- 34816 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ssdpsrv.dll --a---- 71680 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ssflwbox.scr --a---- 393216 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ssmarque.scr --a---- 20992 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ssmypics.scr --a---- 47104 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ssmyst.scr --a---- 18944 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sspipes.scr --a---- 610304 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ssstars.scr --a---- 14336 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sstext3d.scr --a---- 679936 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
SSTree.ocx --a---- 337120 bytes [11:49 28/12/2005] [21:49 17/03/2004]
stclient.dll --a---- 59392 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
stdole2.tlb --a---- 16896 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [15:42 13/04/2008]
stdole32.tlb --a---- 7168 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
sti.dll --a---- 68096 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
stimon.exe --a---- 14848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sti_ci.dll --a---- 136704 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
stobject.dll --a---- 121856 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
storage.dll --a---- 4208 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
storprop.dll --a---- 74752 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
streamci.dll --a---- 8192 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [03:36 18/08/2001]
strmdll.dll --a---- 247326 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [08:00 26/08/2009]
strmfilt.dll --a---- 75776 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [05:38 21/10/2009]
subrange.uce --a---- 93702 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
subst.exe --a---- 9216 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
svchost.exe --a---- 14336 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
svcpack.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
swprv.dll --a---- 138752 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
sxs.dll --a---- 713216 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
syncapp.exe --a---- 51200 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
synceng.dll --a---- 57856 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
syncui.dll --a---- 191488 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sysdm.cpl --a---- 300544 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sysedit.exe --a---- 18896 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
sysinv.dll --a---- 15872 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
syskey.exe --a---- 36864 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
sysmon.ocx --a---- 218624 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:10 14/04/2008]
sysocmgr.exe --a---- 106496 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sysprint.sep --a---- 3214 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
sysprtj.sep --a---- 3577 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
syssetup.dll --a---- 990208 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
system.drv --a---- 3360 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
systray.exe --a---- 3072 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
t2embed.dll --a---- 119808 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [08:02 27/08/2010]
tabctl32.ocx --a---- 209608 bytes [18:02 06/12/2000] [18:02 06/12/2000]
tapi.dll --a---- 19200 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
tapi3.dll --a---- 858624 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tapi32.dll --a---- 181760 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tapiperf.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
tapisrv.dll --a---- 249856 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tapiui.dll --a---- 78848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
taskman.exe --a---- 15360 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
taskmgr.exe --a---- 135680 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tcmsetup.exe --a---- 12288 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
tcpmib.dll --a---- 14848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tcpmon.dll --a---- 45568 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tcpmon.ini --a---- 53478 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
tcpmonui.dll --a---- 45568 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tcpsvcs.exe --a---- 19456 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
tdc.ocx --a---- 66560 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:30 08/03/2009]
telephon.cpl --a---- 28160 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
telnet.exe --a---- 76288 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [12:31 12/06/2009]
termmgr.dll --a---- 358400 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
termsrv.dll --a---- 295424 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tftp.exe --a---- 16896 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
themeui.dll --a---- 385536 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
THREED32.OCX --a---- 200704 bytes [05:00 12/01/1996] [05:00 12/01/1996]
ticrf.rat ------- 1988 bytes [13:44 01/09/2006] [13:44 01/09/2006]
timedate.cpl --a---- 94208 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
timer.drv --a---- 4048 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
toolhelp.dll --a---- 13888 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
tourstart.exe --a---- 347136 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tracert.exe --a---- 12288 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tracert6.exe --a---- 31744 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
traffic.dll --a---- 31232 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
tree.com --a---- 12800 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
trkwks.dll --a---- 90112 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tsappcmp.dll --a---- 52224 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
tsbyuv.dll --a---- 8704 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [16:07 27/11/2009]
tscfgwmi.dll --a---- 93696 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tscon.exe --a---- 14848 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
tscupgrd.exe --a---- 44544 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
tsd32.dll --a---- 15360 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
tsddd.dll --a---- 12168 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:13 14/04/2008]
tsdiscon.exe --a---- 14848 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
tsgqec.dll ------- 53248 bytes [08:28 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tskill.exe --a---- 16384 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
tslabels.h --a---- 3286 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
tslabels.ini --a---- 13223 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
tspkg.dll ------- 50688 bytes [08:28 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tsshutdn.exe --a---- 16896 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
tssoft32.acm --a---- 8192 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
TsWpfWrp.exe --a---- 26112 bytes [03:10 30/07/2008] [03:10 30/07/2008]
twext.dll --a---- 57856 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
txflog.dll --a---- 101376 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
typelib.dll --a---- 177856 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
tzchange.exe ------- 46080 bytes [08:58 29/01/2007] [13:46 08/11/2011]
TZLog.log --a---- 725052 bytes [08:00 02/04/2007] [03:39 15/01/2012]
uaigi.dat --a---- 3588 bytes [04:29 04/04/2009] [04:59 15/06/2009]
udhisapi.dll --a---- 26624 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ufat.dll --a---- 82432 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
uiautomationcore.dll ------- 611328 bytes [16:41 26/09/2011] [16:41 26/09/2011]
ulib.dll --a---- 275456 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
umandlg.dll --a---- 35840 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
umdmxfrm.dll --a---- 13312 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
UMLoader.dll --a---- 77824 bytes [06:00 16/09/2004] [06:00 16/09/2004]
umpnpmgr.dll --a---- 123392 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
UniBox10.ocx --a---- 880640 bytes [00:04 15/04/2012] [20:53 02/04/2008]
UniBox210.ocx --a---- 1101824 bytes [00:04 15/04/2012] [20:54 02/04/2008]
UniBoxVB12.ocx --a---- 212992 bytes [00:04 15/04/2012] [20:53 02/04/2008]
unicode.nls --a---- 89588 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
unicows.dll --a---- 237936 bytes [17:21 07/01/2004] [17:21 07/01/2004]
unimdm.tsp --a---- 206848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
unimdmat.dll --a---- 74240 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
UninstIPP.isu --a---- 151566 bytes [18:35 03/12/2006] [18:35 03/12/2006]
uniplat.dll --a---- 13824 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
unlodctr.exe --a---- 4096 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
untfs.dll --a---- 316416 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
Unwise32.exe --a---- 149504 bytes [11:49 28/12/2005] [21:55 25/06/1999]
upnp.dll --a---- 133632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
upnpcont.exe --a---- 16896 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
upnphost.dll --a---- 185856 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
upnpui.dll --a---- 239616 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ups.exe --a---- 18432 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ureg.dll --a---- 17920 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
url.dll --a---- 105984 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:42 11/05/2012]
urlmon.dll --a---- 1212416 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:42 11/05/2012]
usbmon.dll --a---- 16896 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
usbui.dll --a---- 74240 bytes [17:58 10/08/2004] [10:42 14/04/2008]
user.exe --a---- 47872 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
user32.dll --a---- 578560 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
userenv.dll --a---- 727040 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
userinit.exe --a---- 26112 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
usp10.dll --a---- 406016 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [15:36 16/04/2010]
usrcntra.dll --a---- 61500 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
usrcoina.dll --a---- 69699 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
usrdpa.dll --a---- 77890 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
usrdtea.dll --a---- 323641 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
usrfaxa.dll --a---- 86073 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
usrlbva.dll --a---- 53305 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
usrlogon.cmd --a---- 1161 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
usrmlnka.exe --a---- 77891 bytes [03:37 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
usrprbda.exe --a---- 61508 bytes [03:37 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
usrrtosa.dll --a---- 77883 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
usrsdpia.dll --a---- 49211 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
usrshuta.exe --a---- 69700 bytes [03:37 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
usrsvpia.dll --a---- 41019 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
usrv42a.dll --a---- 102457 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
usrv80a.dll --a---- 49209 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
usrvoica.dll --a---- 45116 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
usrvpa.dll --a---- 49211 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
utildll.dll --a---- 25600 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
utilman.exe --a---- 50176 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
uwdf.exe --a---- 8704 bytes [14:44 29/09/2005] [01:01 03/02/2009]
uxtheme.dll --a---- 218624 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
v7vga.rom --a---- 18832 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
VBA6.DLL --a---- 1694992 bytes [05:00 10/05/1999] [05:00 10/05/1999]
vbajet32.dll --a---- 30749 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
Vbar332.dll --a-s-- 368912 bytes [23:00 25/04/1999] [23:00 25/04/1999]
vbisurf.ax --a---- 30208 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
vbscript.dll --a---- 420864 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [06:37 04/03/2011]
vcdex.dll --a---- 7680 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
vdmdbg.dll --a---- 26112 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
vdmredir.dll --a---- 51712 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ver.dll --a---- 9008 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
verclsid.exe ------- 28672 bytes [00:38 17/03/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
verifier.dll --a---- 26624 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
verifier.exe --a---- 98304 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
version.dll --a---- 18944 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
vfpodbc.dll --a---- 20535 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
vga.dll --a---- 9344 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
vga.drv --a---- 2176 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
vga256.dll --a---- 51456 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
vga64k.dll --a---- 18176 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
vidcap.ax ------- 28672 bytes [08:29 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
View Channels.scf --a---- 75 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
vjoy.dll --a---- 4608 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
vssadmin.exe --a---- 33792 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
vssapi.dll --a---- 430592 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
vssvc.exe --a---- 289792 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
vss_ps.dll --a---- 16896 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
VXBLOCK.dll ------- 100848 bytes [06:00 12/01/2005] [19:44 04/03/2011]
w32time.dll --a---- 175104 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
w32tm.exe --a---- 49664 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
w32topl.dll --a---- 22016 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
w3ssl.dll --a---- 15872 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
W95INF16.DLL --a---- 2272 bytes [12:41 18/04/2012] [03:23 26/07/2010]
W95INF32.DLL --a---- 4608 bytes [12:41 18/04/2012] [03:23 26/07/2010]
watchdog.sys --a---- 17664 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [18:44 13/04/2008]
wavemsp.dll --a---- 215552 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wbcache.deu --a---- 65489 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wbcache.enu --a---- 65489 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wbcache.esn --a---- 65489 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wbcache.fra --a---- 65489 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wbcache.ita --a---- 65489 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wbcache.nld --a---- 65489 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wbcache.sve --a---- 65489 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wbdbase.deu --a---- 1309184 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wbdbase.enu --a---- 957440 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wbdbase.esn --a---- 750080 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wbdbase.fra --a---- 786944 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wbdbase.ita --a---- 867840 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wbdbase.nld --a---- 1095680 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wbdbase.sve --a---- 937984 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wbhelp2.dll --a---- 56496 bytes [12:41 18/04/2012] [03:23 26/07/2010]
wbocx.ocx --a---- 544768 bytes [12:41 18/04/2012] [03:23 26/07/2010]
wdfapi.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [14:44 29/09/2005] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wdfmgr.exe --a---- 8704 bytes [14:44 29/09/2005] [01:01 03/02/2009]
wdigest.dll --a---- 54272 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [08:25 25/06/2009]
wdl.trm --a---- 4096 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wdmaud.drv --a---- 23552 bytes [14:19 23/05/2012] [10:42 14/04/2008]
webcheck.dll --a---- 236544 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:34 08/03/2009]
webclnt.dll --a---- 68096 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
webfldrs.msi --a---- 1326080 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
webhits.dll --a---- 40448 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
webvw.dll --a---- 135680 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wevtfwd.dll ------- 178176 bytes [21:23 09/10/2009] [21:23 09/10/2009]
wextract.exe --a---- 65024 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wfwnet.drv --a---- 13600 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
WgaLogon.dll ------- 702768 bytes [21:20 19/06/2006] [21:20 19/06/2006]
WgaTray.exe ------- 304944 bytes [21:19 19/06/2006] [21:19 19/06/2006]
wiaacmgr.exe --a---- 433664 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wiadefui.dll --a---- 463360 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wiadss.dll --a---- 124416 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wiafbdrv.dll --a---- 87040 bytes [18:31 03/12/2006] [04:36 18/08/2001]
wiascr.dll --a---- 75776 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wiaservc.dll --a---- 333824 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wiasf.ax --a---- 40448 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wiashext.dll --a---- 589312 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wiavideo.dll --a---- 111104 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wiavusd.dll --a---- 145408 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wifeman.dll --a---- 9216 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
win.com --a---- 18432 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
win32k.sys --a---- 1866112 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [13:19 13/06/2012]
win32spl.dll --a---- 102400 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
win87em.dll --a---- 13312 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
winbrand.dll --a---- 1647616 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [16:48 13/04/2008]
winchat.exe --a---- 35328 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
windowscodecs.dll ------- 712704 bytes [08:29 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
windowscodecsext.dll ------- 346112 bytes [08:29 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
WindowsLogon.manifest -rah--- 488 bytes [18:03 10/08/2004] [18:03 10/08/2004]
winfax.dll --a---- 9216 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
WinFXDocObj.exe --a---- 208384 bytes [23:45 13/08/2007] [09:34 08/03/2009]
winhelp.hlp --a---- 32674 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
winhlp32.exe --a---- 8192 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
winhttp.dll --a---- 354816 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:21 16/11/2011]
wininet.dll --a---- 916992 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [15:08 16/05/2012]
winipsec.dll --a---- 32256 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
winlogon.exe --a---- 507904 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
winmine.exe --a---- 119808 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
winmm.dll --a---- 176128 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:47 14/10/2011]
winmsd.exe --a---- 11776 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
winnls.dll --a---- 5120 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
winntbbu.dll --a---- 756224 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
winoldap.mod --a---- 2080 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
winrm.vbs ------- 201184 bytes [04:27 01/08/2009] [04:27 01/08/2009]
winrmprov.dll ------- 25088 bytes [19:56 09/10/2009] [19:56 09/10/2009]
winrmprov.mof ------- 789 bytes [15:30 16/07/2009] [15:30 16/07/2009]
winrnr.dll --a---- 16896 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
winrs.exe ------- 69632 bytes [21:22 09/10/2009] [21:22 09/10/2009]
winrscmd.dll ------- 233984 bytes [19:56 09/10/2009] [19:56 09/10/2009]
winrshost.exe ------- 22528 bytes [19:56 09/10/2009] [19:56 09/10/2009]
winrsmgr.dll ------- 2048 bytes [19:56 09/10/2009] [19:56 09/10/2009]
winrssrv.dll ------- 12288 bytes [19:56 09/10/2009] [19:56 09/10/2009]
winscard.dll --a---- 99328 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
winshfhc.dll --a---- 17408 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
winsock.dll --a---- 2864 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
winspool.drv --a---- 146432 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
winspool.exe --a---- 2112 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
winsrv.dll --a---- 293376 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [21:57 25/11/2011]
winsta.dll --a---- 53760 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
winstrm.dll --a---- 18944 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wintrust.dll --a---- 177664 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:10 29/02/2012]
winver.exe --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wkssvc.dll --a---- 132096 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [06:14 10/06/2009]
wlanapi.dll ------- 69120 bytes [08:29 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wldap32.dll --a---- 172032 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wlnotify.dll --a---- 92672 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
WMADMOD.dll --a---- 757248 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
WMADMOE.dll --a---- 1117696 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
WMASF.dll --a---- 222208 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmdmlog.dll --a---- 33792 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmdmps.dll --a---- 37376 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmdrmdev.dll --a---- 429056 bytes [14:44 29/09/2005] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmdrmnet.dll --a---- 348672 bytes [14:44 29/09/2005] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmdrmsdk.dll ------- 535040 bytes [01:34 31/01/2009] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmerrenu.dll --a---- 51200 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wmerror.dll --a---- 227328 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmi.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
wmidx.dll --a---- 157184 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmimgmt.msc --a---- 63488 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wmiprop.dll --a---- 18944 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
WMNetMgr.dll --a---- 938496 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmp.dll --a---- 10841088 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [04:36 26/08/2010]
wmp.ocx --a---- 20480 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [18:44 28/01/2005]
wmpasf.dll --a---- 211456 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmpcd.dll --a---- 20480 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [18:44 28/01/2005]
wmpcore.dll --a---- 20480 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [18:44 28/01/2005]
wmpdxm.dll --a---- 286208 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [04:43 14/07/2009]
wmpeffects.dll ------- 295936 bytes [01:34 31/01/2009] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmpencen.dll --a---- 1661952 bytes [14:44 29/09/2005] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmphoto.dll ------- 276992 bytes [08:29 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wmploc.dll --a---- 8231936 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmpmde.dll ------- 613376 bytes [01:34 31/01/2009] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmpns.dll --a---- 221184 bytes [15:06 29/09/2005] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wmpps.dll ------- 130048 bytes [01:34 31/01/2009] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmpshell.dll --a---- 99840 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmpsrcwp.dll --a---- 204288 bytes [14:44 29/09/2005] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmpui.dll --a---- 20480 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [18:44 28/01/2005]
wmsdmod.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmsdmoe.dll --a---- 115200 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wmsdmoe2.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmspdmod.dll --a---- 604160 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [04:02 02/04/2009]
WMSPDMOE.dll --a---- 1329152 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmstream.dll --a---- 303616 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wmv8ds32.ax --a---- 278559 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
WMVADVD.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [14:44 29/09/2005] [01:34 31/01/2009]
WMVADVE.DLL --a---- 4096 bytes [14:44 29/09/2005] [01:34 31/01/2009]
WMVCore.dll --a---- 2462720 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:52 06/04/2010]
WMVDECOD.dll ------- 1543680 bytes [01:35 31/01/2009] [01:35 31/01/2009]
wmvdmod.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:35 31/01/2009]
wmvdmoe2.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:35 31/01/2009]
wmvds32.ax --a---- 258048 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
WMVENCOD.dll ------- 1575424 bytes [01:35 31/01/2009] [01:35 31/01/2009]
WMVSDECD.dll ------- 1382912 bytes [01:35 31/01/2009] [01:35 31/01/2009]
WMVSENCD.dll ------- 767488 bytes [01:35 31/01/2009] [01:35 31/01/2009]
WMVXENCD.dll ------- 656896 bytes [01:35 31/01/2009] [01:35 31/01/2009]
wow32.dll --a---- 264192 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wowdeb.exe --a---- 2736 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wowexec.exe --a---- 10368 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wowfax.dll --a---- 3200 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wowfaxui.dll --a---- 13824 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wpa.dbl --a---- 2206 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [03:49 21/07/2012]
wpabaln.exe --a---- 32256 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wpdconns.dll --a---- 35840 bytes [14:44 29/09/2005] [01:35 31/01/2009]
wpdmtp.dll --a---- 154624 bytes [14:44 29/09/2005] [01:35 31/01/2009]
wpdmtpdr.dll --a---- 331776 bytes [14:44 29/09/2005] [18:44 28/01/2005]
wpdmtpus.dll --a---- 63488 bytes [14:44 29/09/2005] [01:35 31/01/2009]
WpdShext.dll ------- 2603008 bytes [01:35 31/01/2009] [01:35 31/01/2009]
wpdshextautoplay.exe ------- 17408 bytes [22:21 30/01/2009] [22:21 30/01/2009]
wpdshextres.dll ------- 38400 bytes [01:35 31/01/2009] [01:35 31/01/2009]
WPDShServiceObj.dll ------- 133632 bytes [01:35 31/01/2009] [01:35 31/01/2009]
wpdsp.dll --a---- 356352 bytes [14:44 29/09/2005] [01:35 31/01/2009]
wpdtrace.dll --a---- 10752 bytes [14:44 29/09/2005] [18:44 28/01/2005]
wpd_ci.dll --a---- 629760 bytes [14:44 29/09/2005] [01:35 31/01/2009]
wpnpinst.exe --a---- 11264 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
write.exe --a---- 5632 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ws2help.dll --a---- 19968 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ws2_32.dll --a---- 82432 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wscntfy.exe --a---- 13824 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wscript.exe --a---- 155648 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [11:24 08/05/2008]
wscsvc.dll --a---- 80896 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wscui.cpl --a---- 148480 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wshatm.dll --a---- 9216 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wshbth.dll --a---- 108032 bytes [05:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wshcon.dll --a---- 36864 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wshext.dll --a---- 90112 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:53 09/05/2008]
wship6.dll --a---- 14336 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wshisn.dll --a---- 11776 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wshnetbs.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wshom.ocx --a---- 135168 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [23:23 09/05/2008]
wshrm.dll --a---- 11264 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wshtcpip.dll --a---- 19456 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wsmanhttpconfig.exe ------- 225280 bytes [19:56 09/10/2009] [19:56 09/10/2009]
WsmAuto.dll ------- 139776 bytes [19:56 09/10/2009] [19:56 09/10/2009]
wsmplpxy.dll ------- 12288 bytes [19:56 09/10/2009] [19:56 09/10/2009]
wsmprovhost.exe ------- 14848 bytes [19:56 09/10/2009] [19:56 09/10/2009]
WsmPty.xsl ------- 1559 bytes [15:30 16/07/2009] [15:30 16/07/2009]
WsmRes.dll ------- 368640 bytes [21:22 09/10/2009] [21:22 09/10/2009]
WsmSvc.dll ------- 1107456 bytes [21:23 09/10/2009] [21:23 09/10/2009]
WsmTxt.xsl ------- 2426 bytes [15:30 16/07/2009] [15:30 16/07/2009]
WsmWmiPl.dll ------- 209408 bytes [19:56 09/10/2009] [19:56 09/10/2009]
wsnmp32.dll --a---- 41984 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wsock32.dll --a---- 22528 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wstdecod.dll --a---- 50688 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wtsapi32.dll --a---- 18432 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wuapi.dll --a---- 577048 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [20:19 02/06/2012]
wuapi.dll.mui --a---- 15384 bytes [18:56 18/06/2007] [20:19 02/06/2012]
wuauclt.exe --a---- 53784 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [20:19 02/06/2012]
wuauclt1.exe --a---- 172312 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [10:16 26/05/2005]
wuaucpl.cpl --a---- 219160 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [20:19 02/06/2012]
wuaucpl.cpl.manifest -rah--- 749 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [18:02 10/08/2004]
wuaucpl.cpl.mui --a---- 15384 bytes [18:56 18/06/2007] [20:19 02/06/2012]
wuaueng.dll --a---- 1933848 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [20:19 02/06/2012]
wuaueng.dll.mui --a---- 17944 bytes [18:56 18/06/2007] [20:19 02/06/2012]
wuaueng1.dll --a---- 194328 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [10:16 26/05/2005]
wuauserv.dll --a---- 6656 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wucltui.dll --a---- 329240 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [20:19 02/06/2012]
wucltui.dll.mui --a---- 22040 bytes [18:56 18/06/2007] [20:19 02/06/2012]
WUDFCoinstaller.dll ------- 95344 bytes [01:13 29/09/2006] [01:13 29/09/2006]
WudfHost.exe ------- 146432 bytes [23:56 28/09/2006] [23:56 28/09/2006]
WudfPlatform.dll ------- 165376 bytes [23:56 28/09/2006] [23:56 28/09/2006]
WudfSvc.dll ------- 55808 bytes [23:56 28/09/2006] [23:56 28/09/2006]
WUDFx.dll ------- 316416 bytes [23:56 28/09/2006] [23:56 28/09/2006]
wupdmgr.exe --a---- 32256 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
wups.dll --a---- 35864 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [20:19 02/06/2012]
wups2.dll --a---- 45080 bytes [10:16 26/05/2005] [20:19 02/06/2012]
wuweb.dll --a---- 210968 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [20:19 02/06/2012]
wzcdlg.dll --a---- 383488 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wzcsapi.dll --a---- 52736 bytes [05:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wzcsvc.dll --a---- 483840 bytes [05:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
xactsrv.dll --a---- 91648 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
xcopy.exe --a---- 30720 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
xenroll.dll --a---- 174200 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
xmllite.dll --a---- 121856 bytes [13:57 06/07/2008] [23:21 07/01/2009]
xmlprov.dll --a---- 129024 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
xmlprovi.dll --a---- 50176 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
xolehlp.dll --a---- 11776 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
xpob2res.dll --a---- 438784 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:39 13/04/2008]
xpsp1res.dll --a---- 187392 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:39 13/04/2008]
xpsp2res.dll --a---- 2897920 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:39 13/04/2008]
xpsp3res.dll --a---- 689152 bytes [00:25 17/05/2005] [17:39 13/04/2008]
xpsp4res.dll --a---- 5120 bytes [06:28 22/04/2009] [12:32 17/02/2011]
xpsshhdr.dll ------- 575488 bytes [13:04 26/02/2012] [12:06 06/07/2008]
xpssvcs.dll ------- 1676288 bytes [13:04 26/02/2012] [12:06 06/07/2008]
zipfldr.dll --a---- 338432 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
_WKERNEL.SYL --a---- 45 bytes [12:42 18/04/2012] [13:24 18/04/2012]
---Folders---
1025 d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
1028 d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
1031 d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
1033 d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
1037 d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
1041 d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
1042 d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
1054 d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
2052 d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
3076 d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
3com_dmi d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
Adobe d------ [03:06 29/04/2012]
AI_RecycleBin d--hs-- [20:05 24/02/2012]
bits d------ [22:54 15/10/2011]
CanonIJ Uninstaller Information d--h--- [00:10 15/01/2012]
CatRoot d------ [17:57 10/08/2004]
CatRoot2 d------ [17:57 10/08/2004]
Com d------ [18:01 10/08/2004]
config d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
CзDOCUME~1 d------ [13:39 25/05/2006]
dhcp d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
DirectX d------ [18:02 10/08/2004]
dla d------ [15:14 29/09/2005]
dllcache dr-hs-- [17:52 10/08/2004]
drivers d------ [14:43 29/09/2005]
DRVSTORE d----c- [02:20 15/01/2012]
en d------ [22:54 15/10/2011]
en-US d------ [14:01 06/07/2008]
export d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
FxsTmp d------ [18:01 10/08/2004]
GroupPolicy d------ [05:27 22/04/2012]
ias d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
icsxml d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
IME d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
inetsrv d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
LogFiles d------ [13:50 01/05/2012]
Macromed d------ [18:02 10/08/2004]
Microsoft d---s-- [18:08 10/08/2004]
MsDtc d------ [18:01 10/08/2004]
mui d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
N360_BACKUP d------ [18:20 28/03/2012]
npp d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
NtmsData d------ [06:43 06/06/2012]
oobe d------ [14:41 29/09/2005]
PreInstall d------ [02:05 12/12/2005]
QuickTime d------ [15:11 29/09/2005]
ras d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
ReinstallBackups d------ [14:51 29/09/2005]
Restore d------ [18:02 10/08/2004]
scripting d------ [22:54 15/10/2011]
Setup d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
ShellExt d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
SoftwareDistribution d------ [00:50 12/12/2005]
spool d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
URTTemp d------ [18:09 10/08/2004]
usmt d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
wbem d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
WindowsPowerShell d------ [05:27 22/04/2012]
winrm d------ [05:27 22/04/2012]
wins d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
xircom d------ [18:04 10/08/2004]
XPSViewer d------ [13:07 26/02/2012]
-= EOF =-


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's a glitch when a server is too busy. Please try again.


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 11:26 on 21/07/2012 by Josh
Administrator - Elevation successful
========== dir ==========
C:\WINDOWS\System32 - Parameters: "(none)"
---Files---
$ncsp$.inf --a---- 333 bytes [18:36 10/08/2004] [15:22 29/09/2005]
$winnt$.inf --a---- 348 bytes [17:56 10/08/2004] [16:39 06/12/2005]
12520437.cpx --a---- 2151 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
12520850.cpx --a---- 2233 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
471B6DC50A.sys -r-hs-- 104 bytes [02:49 20/06/2008] [05:09 22/05/2012]
6to4svc.dll --a---- 100864 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [04:33 12/02/2010]
A3d.dll --a---- 65536 bytes [14:19 23/05/2012] [05:41 11/04/2002]
aaaamon.dll --a---- 25600 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
aaclient.dll ------- 136192 bytes [08:25 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
aamd532.dll --a---- 10752 bytes [21:55 11/01/2006] [08:06 17/04/1999]
access.cpl --a---- 68608 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
acctres.dll --a---- 64512 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
accwiz.exe --a---- 184320 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
acelpdec.ax --a---- 61952 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
acledit.dll --a---- 129536 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
aclui.dll --a---- 115712 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
Act7AB32.dll --a---- 168008 bytes [00:37 06/04/2006] [00:37 06/04/2006]
Act7Ext.dll --a---- 139336 bytes [00:38 06/04/2006] [00:38 06/04/2006]
activeds.dll --a---- 193536 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
activeds.tlb --a---- 111104 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
actmovie.exe --a---- 4096 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
actxprxy.dll --a---- 98304 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
acXMLParser.dll --a---- 1843200 bytes [21:53 24/02/2012] [20:09 28/06/2007]
admparse.dll --a---- 72704 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [09:32 08/03/2009]
adptif.dll --a---- 26112 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
adsldp.dll --a---- 175616 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
adsldpc.dll --a---- 143360 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
adsmsext.dll --a---- 68096 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
adsnt.dll --a---- 263680 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
advapi32.dll --a---- 617472 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [12:10 09/02/2009]
advpack.dll --a---- 128512 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [09:32 08/03/2009]
advpack.dll.mui --a---- 10240 bytes [23:38 13/08/2007] [19:21 08/03/2009]
ahui.exe --a---- 98304 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
alg.exe --a---- 44544 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
alrsvc.dll --a---- 17408 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
amcompat.tlb --a---- 16832 bytes [18:03 10/08/2004] [02:17 21/07/2012]
amstream.dll --a---- 70656 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
AniGIF.ocx --a---- 266240 bytes [11:49 28/12/2005] [09:13 22/12/1999]
anim.dll --a---- 33968 bytes [12:41 18/04/2012] [03:23 26/07/2010]
ansi.sys --a---- 9029 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
AOLParconLink.exe --a---- 58696 bytes [21:48 04/02/2012] [21:31 04/02/2012]
apcups.dll --a---- 102912 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
append.exe --a---- 12498 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
apphelp.dll --a---- 125952 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
AppLog.log --a---- 58042 bytes [00:00 17/04/2012] [16:15 21/07/2012]
appwiz.cpl --a---- 549888 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
arp.exe --a---- 19456 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
asctrls.ocx --a---- 114688 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:08 14/04/2008]
asferror.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
ASOROSet.bin --a---- 2400 bytes [01:43 17/02/2012] [03:35 17/02/2012]
aspnet_counters.dll --a---- 17760 bytes [21:47 18/03/2010] [21:47 18/03/2010]
asycfilt.dll --a---- 65536 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [14:37 05/03/2010]
at.exe --a---- 25088 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ati2cqag.dll ------- 229376 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ati2dvaa.dll ------- 377984 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ati2dvag.dll ------- 201728 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ati3d1ag.dll ------- 870784 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ati3duag.dll ------- 1888992 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ativdaxx.ax ------- 9728 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ativmvxx.ax ------- 23040 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ativtmxx.dll ------- 32768 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ativvaxx.dll ------- 516768 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
atkctrs.dll --a---- 13312 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
atl.dll --a---- 58880 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [19:01 17/07/2009]
atl100.dll --a---- 138056 bytes [05:03 20/02/2011] [05:03 20/02/2011]
atl70.dll --a---- 84992 bytes [07:18 05/01/2002] [07:18 05/01/2002]
atl71.dll --a---- 89088 bytes [21:03 03/11/2004] [21:03 03/11/2004]
atmadm.exe --a---- 11264 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
atmfd.dll --a---- 290432 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [12:56 15/02/2011]
atmlib.dll --a---- 30208 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
atmpvcno.dll --a---- 34816 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
atrace.dll --a---- 11264 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
attrib.exe --a---- 12288 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
audiodev.dll --a---- 276992 bytes [14:44 29/09/2005] [01:33 31/01/2009]
audiosrv.dll --a---- 42496 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
auditusr.exe --a---- 14336 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
authz.dll --a---- 62464 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
autochk.exe --a---- 588800 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
autoconv.exe --a---- 602624 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
autodisc.dll --a---- 80384 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
AUTOEXEC.NT --a---- 1688 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
autofmt.exe --a---- 580608 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
autolfn.exe --a---- 11264 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
avicap.dll --a---- 69584 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
avicap32.dll --a---- 64000 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
avifil32.dll --a---- 84992 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [16:07 27/11/2009]
avifile.dll --a---- 109456 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
avmeter.dll --a---- 16384 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
avtapi.dll --a---- 227840 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
avwav.dll --a---- 73216 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
axaltocm.dll ------- 133120 bytes [05:49 29/10/2005] [05:49 29/10/2005]
azroles.dll ------- 233472 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
basecsp.dll ------- 96792 bytes [22:40 28/10/2005] [22:40 28/10/2005]
basesrv.dll --a---- 52736 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
batmeter.dll --a---- 29184 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
batt.dll --a---- 8704 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
bcsprsrc.dll ------- 25600 bytes [05:49 29/10/2005] [05:49 29/10/2005]
bdeadmin.cpl --a---- 184320 bytes [18:39 07/10/2003] [18:39 07/10/2003]
bidispl.dll --a---- 17408 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
bios1.rom --a---- 28420 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
bios4.rom --a---- 8191 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
bitsprx2.dll --a---- 8192 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
bitsprx3.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
bitsprx4.dll ------- 7168 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
bknruxjelz_nav.xml --a---- 0 bytes [20:09 18/09/2006] [20:09 18/09/2006]
blackbox.dll --a---- 542720 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
blastcln.exe --a---- 71680 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
bootok.exe --a---- 4608 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
bootvid.dll --a---- 12288 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
bootvrfy.exe --a---- 5120 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
bopomofo.uce --a---- 22984 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
browselc.dll --a---- 63488 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [17:03 13/04/2008]
browser.dll --a---- 77824 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
browseui.dll --a---- 1025024 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
browsewm.dll --a---- 78336 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
BSZIP.DLL --a---- 50688 bytes [22:23 27/10/2000] [22:23 27/10/2000]
bthci.dll --a---- 20992 bytes [05:56 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
bthprops.cpl --a---- 110592 bytes [05:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
bthserv.dll --a---- 30208 bytes [05:56 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
btpanui.dll --a---- 50688 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cabinet.dll --a---- 60416 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cabview.dll --a---- 86016 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [14:01 13/01/2010]
Cache.db --a---- 0 bytes [01:15 18/04/2012] [01:15 18/04/2012]
cacls.exe --a---- 19968 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
calc.exe --a---- 114688 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
camocx.dll --a---- 50688 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
capesnpn.dll --a---- 150016 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
capicom.dll --a---- 511328 bytes [01:47 07/12/2007] [01:47 07/12/2007]
cards.dll --a---- 359936 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
catsrv.dll --a---- 226304 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
catsrvps.dll --a---- 85504 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
catsrvut.dll --a---- 625664 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ccfgnt.dll --a---- 27648 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
cdfview.dll --a---- 151040 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cdintf.dll --a---- 339968 bytes [15:14 29/09/2005] [13:45 20/09/2002]
cdintf300.dll --a---- 3518464 bytes [21:53 24/02/2012] [20:44 30/07/2007]
cdm.dll --a---- 97304 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [20:19 02/06/2012]
cdmodem.dll --a---- 15872 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
cdosys.dll --a---- 2091520 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cdplayer.exe.manifest -rah--- 749 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [18:02 10/08/2004]
certcli.dll --a---- 194560 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
certmgr.dll --a---- 457728 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
certmgr.msc --a---- 42339 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
cewmdm.dll --a---- 229376 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
cfgbkend.dll --a---- 38912 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cfgmgr32.dll --a---- 16896 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
charmap.exe --a---- 80384 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
chcp.com --a---- 7680 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
chkdsk.exe --a---- 11776 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
chkntfs.exe --a---- 11264 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ciadmin.dll --a---- 163328 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ciadv.msc --a---- 41762 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
cic.dll --a---- 148480 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cidaemon.exe --a---- 8192 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ciodm.dll --a---- 69120 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cisvc.exe --a---- 5632 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ckcnv.exe --a---- 7680 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ckges.exe --a---- 40688 bytes [19:40 27/06/2008] [19:41 27/06/2008]
clb.dll --a---- 10752 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
clbcatex.dll --a---- 110592 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
clbcatq.dll --a---- 498688 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
CleanMFT32.exe --a---- 37336 bytes [00:04 15/04/2012] [17:23 21/03/2012]
cleanmgr.exe --a---- 64000 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
cliconf.chm --a---- 71859 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
cliconfg.dll --a---- 77824 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cliconfg.exe --a---- 20480 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
cliconfg.rll --a---- 24576 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [17:26 13/04/2008]
clipbrd.exe --a---- 102912 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
clipsrv.exe --a---- 33280 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
clusapi.dll --a---- 58368 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cmcfg32.dll --a---- 15872 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cmd.exe --a---- 389120 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
cmdial32.dll --a---- 344064 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cmdl32.exe --a---- 25600 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
cmmgr32.hlp --a---- 61172 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
cmmon32.exe --a---- 39936 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
cmos.ram --a---- 64 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
cmpbk32.dll --a---- 14336 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
cmprops.dll --a---- 185344 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cmsetacl.dll --a---- 13312 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cmstp.exe --a---- 63488 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
cmutil.dll --a---- 39424 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cnbjmon.dll --a---- 47104 bytes [05:56 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
CNC173AD.TBL --a---- 12288 bytes [23:00 14/01/2012] [01:57 19/11/2008]
CNC250C.dll --a---- 1310720 bytes [23:00 14/01/2012] [22:00 03/04/2009]
CNC250I.dll --a---- 110592 bytes [23:00 14/01/2012] [21:59 03/04/2009]
CNC250L.dll --a---- 303104 bytes [23:00 14/01/2012] [17:34 11/03/2009]
CNC250O.dll --a---- 90112 bytes [10:17 04/02/2009] [10:17 04/02/2009]
CNC250U.dll --a---- 106496 bytes [23:00 14/01/2012] [21:57 03/04/2009]
cnetcfg.dll --a---- 32768 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
CNHMCA.dll --a---- 15872 bytes [23:00 14/01/2012] [00:02 26/08/2008]
CNMIU9W.DLL --a---- 178176 bytes [06:09 18/03/2009] [06:09 18/03/2009]
CNMLM9W.DLL --a---- 272384 bytes [00:10 15/01/2012] [11:00 24/04/2010]
cnvfat.dll --a---- 26624 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
colbact.dll --a---- 60416 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
comaddin.dll --a---- 28160 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
comcat.dll --a---- 3584 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
comctl32.dll --a---- 617472 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [16:12 23/08/2010]
comctl32.ocx --a---- 608448 bytes [21:58 22/05/2000] [01:22 21/04/2005]
comdlg32.dll --a---- 276992 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
comdlg32.ocx --a---- 140288 bytes [21:58 22/05/2000] [20:49 13/03/2001]
comm.drv --a---- 10544 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
command.com --a---- 50620 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
commdlg.dll --a---- 32816 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
comp.exe --a---- 15872 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
compact.exe --a---- 17408 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
compatui.dll --a---- 252928 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
compmgmt.msc --a---- 38302 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
compobj.dll --a---- 30160 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
compstui.dll --a---- 229376 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
comrepl.dll --a---- 97792 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
comres.dll --a---- 792064 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
comsnap.dll --a---- 167424 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
comsvcs.dll --a---- 1267200 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
comuid.dll --a---- 539648 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
CONFIG.NT --a---- 2577 bytes [18:04 10/08/2004] [18:04 10/08/2004]
confmsp.dll --a---- 357888 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
conime.exe --a---- 27648 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
console.dll --a---- 66560 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
control.exe --a---- 8192 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
convert.exe --a---- 13824 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
corpol.dll --a---- 18944 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [09:33 08/03/2009]
country.sys --a---- 27097 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
cpl_moh.cpl -ra---- 24576 bytes [22:55 08/07/2012] [08:18 18/09/2003]
credssp.dll ------- 12800 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
credui.dll --a---- 163840 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
crtdll.dll --a---- 149019 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
crypt32.dll --a---- 599040 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [13:22 31/05/2012]
cryptdlg.dll --a---- 74752 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cryptdll.dll --a---- 33280 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cryptext.dll --a---- 53760 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cryptnet.dll --a---- 64512 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cryptsvc.dll --a---- 62464 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cryptui.dll --a---- 512512 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cscdll.dll --a---- 101888 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cscript.exe --a---- 135168 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [09:07 07/05/2008]
cscui.dll --a---- 326656 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
csrsrv.dll --a---- 33280 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [05:31 28/10/2011]
csrss.exe --a---- 6144 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
csseqchk.dll --a---- 73728 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ct2mgm.sf2 --a---- 2167684 bytes [11:18 22/09/1999] [11:18 22/09/1999]
ctfmon.exe --a---- 15360 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ctl3d32.dll --a---- 27136 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ctl3dv2.dll -ra---- 27200 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ctype.nls --a---- 8386 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_037.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_10000.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_10006.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_10007.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_10010.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_10017.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_10029.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_10079.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_10081.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_10082.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_1026.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_1250.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_1251.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_1252.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_1253.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_1254.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_1255.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_1256.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_1257.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_1258.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_20127.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_20261.nls --a---- 139810 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_20866.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_20905.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_21866.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_28591.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_28592.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_28593.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
C_28594.NLS --a---- 66082 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
C_28595.NLS --a---- 66082 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
C_28597.NLS --a---- 66082 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_28598.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_28599.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_28603.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_28605.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_437.nls --a---- 66594 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_500.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_737.nls --a---- 66594 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_775.nls --a---- 66594 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_850.nls --a---- 66594 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_852.nls --a---- 66594 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_855.nls --a---- 66594 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_857.nls --a---- 66594 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_860.nls --a---- 66594 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_861.nls --a---- 66594 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_863.nls --a---- 66594 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_865.nls --a---- 66594 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_866.nls --a---- 66594 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_869.nls --a---- 66594 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_874.nls --a---- 66594 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_875.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_932.nls --a---- 162850 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_936.nls --a---- 196642 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_949.nls --a---- 196642 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
c_950.nls --a---- 196642 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
d3d8.dll --a---- 1179648 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
d3d8caps.dat --a---- 552 bytes [19:34 15/02/2009] [19:34 15/02/2009]
d3d8thk.dll --a---- 8192 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
d3d9.dll --a---- 1689088 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
d3d9caps.dat --a---- 1324 bytes [17:19 19/02/2012] [17:14 08/07/2012]
d3dim.dll --a---- 436224 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
d3dim700.dll --a---- 824320 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
d3dpmesh.dll --a---- 34816 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
d3dramp.dll --a---- 590336 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
d3drm.dll --a---- 350208 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
d3dx9_31.dll --a---- 2414360 bytes [16:42 08/07/2012] [21:05 28/09/2006]
D3DX9_42.dll --a---- 1892184 bytes [16:42 08/07/2012] [22:29 04/09/2009]
d3dxof.dll --a---- 47616 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
danim.dll --a---- 1054208 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dataclen.dll --a---- 54272 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
datime.dll --a---- 165376 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
davclnt.dll --a---- 25088 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
daxctle.ocx --a---- 153088 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
dbgeng.dll --a---- 847872 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dbghelp.dll --a---- 640000 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dbmsgnet.dll --a---- 24576 bytes [02:37 20/06/2008] [19:05 20/10/2002]
DBmsLPCn.dll ------- 29244 bytes [23:23 17/12/2002] [23:23 17/12/2002]
dbmsqlgc.dll --a---- 33340 bytes [02:37 20/06/2008] [21:23 17/12/2002]
dbmsrpcn.dll --a---- 24576 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dbnetlib.dll ------- 110592 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dbnmpntw.dll --a---- 28672 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dcache.bin --a---- 1804 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:25 14/04/2008]
dciman32.dll --a---- 8704 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dcomcnfg.exe --a---- 6144 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ddeml.dll --a---- 39424 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ddeshare.exe --a---- 30208 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
DDMI2.sys --a---- 6977 bytes [15:29 09/06/2004] [15:29 09/06/2004]
ddraw.dll --a---- 279552 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ddrawex.dll --a---- 27136 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
debug.exe --a---- 20634 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
defrag.exe --a---- 25088 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
DellSys.dll --a---- 53248 bytes [15:04 29/09/2005] [00:45 09/11/2002]
DELLWALL.BMP --a---- 96310 bytes [14:41 29/09/2005] [13:23 27/05/2004]
deployJava1.dll --a---- 472864 bytes [17:15 05/05/2012] [17:14 05/05/2012]
desk.cpl --a---- 135168 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
deskadp.dll --a---- 16384 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
deskmon.dll --a---- 16896 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
deskperf.dll --a---- 18432 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
desktop.ini --a---- 2 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
devenum.dll --a---- 59904 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
devmgmt.msc --a---- 33079 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
devmgr.dll --a---- 282624 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dfrg.msc --a---- 41397 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dfrgfat.exe --a---- 82944 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dfrgntfs.exe --a---- 105472 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dfrgres.dll --a---- 51200 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dfrgsnap.dll --a---- 39424 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dfrgui.dll --a---- 124416 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dfshim.dll --a---- 1130824 bytes [06:06 07/11/2009] [06:06 07/11/2009]
dfsshlex.dll --a---- 28672 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dgnet.dll --a---- 111104 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dgrpsetu.dll --a---- 176157 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dgsetup.dll --a---- 85020 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dhcpcsvc.dll --a---- 126976 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dhcpmon.dll --a---- 379904 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dhcpqec.dll ------- 48640 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dhcpsapi.dll --a---- 74240 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
diactfrm.dll --a---- 394240 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
diantz.exe --a---- 87040 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
diffiedll.dll --a---- 143360 bytes [11:49 28/12/2005] [01:48 03/03/2000]
digest.dll --a---- 68608 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dimap.dll --a---- 44032 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dimsntfy.dll ------- 19456 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dimsroam.dll ------- 39936 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dinput.dll --a---- 158720 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dinput8.dll --a---- 181760 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
diskcomp.com --a---- 9216 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
diskcopy.com --a---- 7168 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
diskcopy.dll --a---- 1504256 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
diskmgmt.msc --a---- 33673 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
diskpart.exe --a---- 163840 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
diskperf.exe --a---- 17920 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dispex.dll --a---- 32768 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dllhost.exe --a---- 5120 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dllhst3g.exe --a---- 4608 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
DLPT2.sys --a---- 6656 bytes [21:54 13/03/2005] [21:54 13/03/2005]
dmadmin.exe --a---- 224768 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dmband.dll --a---- 28672 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmcompos.dll --a---- 61440 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmconfig.dll --a---- 330752 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dmdlgs.dll --a---- 285184 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmdskmgr.dll --a---- 200704 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmdskres.dll --a---- 118784 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dmime.dll --a---- 181248 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmintf.dll --a---- 18432 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dmloader.dll --a---- 35840 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmocx.dll --a---- 19456 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dmremote.exe --a---- 15872 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dmscript.dll --a---- 82432 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmserver.dll --a---- 23552 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmstyle.dll --a---- 105984 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmsynth.dll --a---- 103424 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmusic.dll --a---- 104448 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmutil.dll --a---- 52224 bytes [05:56 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmview.ocx --a---- 61440 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dns-sd.exe --a---- 83816 bytes [04:05 31/08/2011] [04:05 31/08/2011]
dnsapi.dll --a---- 149504 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [06:55 03/03/2011]
dnsrslvr.dll --a---- 45568 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [17:17 20/04/2009]
dnssd.dll --a---- 73064 bytes [04:05 31/08/2011] [04:05 31/08/2011]
dnssdX.dll --a---- 178536 bytes [04:05 31/08/2011] [04:05 31/08/2011]
docprop.dll --a---- 46080 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
docprop2.dll --a---- 48128 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
doskey.exe --a---- 10752 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dosx.exe --a---- 53840 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dot3api.dll ------- 26112 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dot3cfg.dll ------- 57856 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dot3dlg.dll ------- 9216 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dot3gpclnt.dll ------- 39936 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dot3msm.dll ------- 56320 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dot3svc.dll ------- 132096 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dot3ui.dll ------- 650752 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dpcdll.dll --a---- 103424 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [21:00 13/04/2008]
dplay.dll --a---- 33040 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dplaysvr.exe --a---- 29696 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dplayx.dll --a---- 229888 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dpmodemx.dll --a---- 23552 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dpnaddr.dll --a---- 3072 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
dpnet.dll --a---- 375296 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dpnhpast.dll --a---- 35328 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dpnhupnp.dll --a---- 60928 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dpnlobby.dll --a---- 3072 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
dpnmodem.dll --a---- 62464 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dpnsvr.exe --a---- 17920 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dpnwsock.dll --a---- 61952 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dpserial.dll --a---- 53520 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dpvacm.dll --a---- 21504 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dpvoice.dll --a---- 212480 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dpvsetup.exe --a---- 83456 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dpvvox.dll --a---- 116736 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dpwsock.dll --a---- 42768 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dpwsockx.dll --a---- 57344 bytes [17:50 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
drmclien.dll --a---- 258296 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [18:44 28/01/2005]
drmstor.dll --a---- 96768 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [18:44 28/01/2005]
drmupgds.exe ------- 249856 bytes [22:23 30/01/2009] [22:23 30/01/2009]
drmv2clt.dll --a---- 991744 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
drprov.dll --a---- 14336 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
drwatson.exe --a---- 28112 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
drwtsn32.exe --a---- 45568 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ds16gt.dLL --a---- 4656 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ds32gt.dll --a---- 16384 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dsauth.dll --a---- 62976 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dsdmo.dll --a---- 181248 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dsdmoprp.dll --a---- 71680 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dskquota.dll --a---- 92672 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dskquoui.dll --a---- 155648 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dsound.dll --a---- 367616 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dsound.vxd --a---- 81 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dsound3d.dll --a---- 1293824 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dsprop.dll --a---- 142848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dsprpres.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:09 13/04/2008]
dsquery.dll --a---- 239104 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dssec.dat --a---- 218003 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dssec.dll --a---- 51200 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dssenh.dll --a---- 138752 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:37 13/04/2008]
dsuiext.dll --a---- 113152 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dswave.dll --a---- 19456 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dumprep.exe --a---- 10752 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
duser.dll --a---- 304128 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dvdplay.exe --a---- 55296 bytes [03:36 18/08/2001] [10:00 04/08/2004]
dvdupgrd.exe --a---- 17920 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
Dweasy36.ocx --a---- 132608 bytes [11:49 28/12/2005] [09:16 28/05/1999]
Dwsbc36.ocx --a---- 115200 bytes [11:49 28/12/2005] [11:55 31/08/1998]
Dwshk36.ocx --a---- 140800 bytes [11:49 28/12/2005] [10:33 09/06/1999]
dwSock6.dll --a---- 196608 bytes [11:49 28/12/2005] [03:57 31/03/2000]
dwspy36.DLL --a---- 76288 bytes [11:49 28/12/2005] [11:46 14/09/1999]
dwspyvb6.dll --a---- 122880 bytes [11:49 28/12/2005] [01:00 14/10/1999]
dwwin.exe --a---- 180224 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dx7vb.dll --a---- 619008 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dx8vb.dll --a---- 1227264 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dxdiag.exe --a---- 1298432 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dxdiagn.dll --a---- 2113536 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dxmasf.dll --a---- 498742 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dxtmsft.dll --a---- 348160 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:31 08/03/2009]
dxtrans.dll --a---- 216064 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:31 08/03/2009]
dxva2.dll --a---- 70472 bytes [18:16 18/03/2010] [18:16 18/03/2010]
e100b325.din -ra---- 5110 bytes [23:59 14/04/2012] [11:53 27/06/2002]
e100bmsg.dll --a---- 12288 bytes [23:59 14/04/2012] [11:26 03/02/2003]
eapolqec.dll ------- 30720 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
eapp3hst.dll ------- 184832 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
eappcfg.dll ------- 126976 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
eappgnui.dll ------- 94208 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
eapphost.dll ------- 180224 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
eappprxy.dll ------- 40960 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
eapqec.dll ------- 59392 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
eapsvc.dll ------- 33792 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
Edcrypt.dll --a---- 311296 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [17:55 23/09/2004]
edit.com --a---- 69886 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
edit.hlp --a---- 10790 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
edlin.exe --a---- 12642 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ega.cpi --a---- 127213 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
els.dll --a---- 183296 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
emgckmw.dat --a---- 3472 bytes [23:42 06/02/2009] [15:06 17/03/2009]
emptyregdb.dat --a---- 21640 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [18:02 10/08/2004]
encapi.dll --a---- 20480 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
encdec.dll --a---- 186880 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [11:13 18/10/2011]
EqnClass.Dll --a---- 103424 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ersvc.dll --a---- 23040 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
es.dll --a---- 253952 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [20:26 07/07/2008]
esent.dll --a---- 1082368 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
esent97.dll --a---- 1114896 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
esentprf.dll --a---- 17408 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
esentprf.hxx --a---- 6708 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
esentprf.ini --a---- 1015477 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
esentutl.exe --a---- 39424 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
eudcedit.exe --a---- 193024 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
eula.txt --a---- 47723 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
eventcls.dll --a---- 33280 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
eventlog.dll --a---- 56320 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
eventvwr.exe --a---- 8704 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
eventvwr.msc --a---- 56678 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
evr.dll --a---- 486216 bytes [18:16 18/03/2010] [18:16 18/03/2010]
exe2bin.exe --a---- 8424 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
expand.exe --a---- 15872 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
expsrv.dll --a---- 380445 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
extmgr.dll ------- 133120 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [04:55 29/04/2009]
extrac32.exe --a---- 24064 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
exts.dll --a---- 125952 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fastopen.exe --a---- 882 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
faultrep.dll --a---- 80384 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
faxpatch.exe ------- 20992 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:12 14/04/2008]
fc.exe --a---- 14848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
feclient.dll --a---- 21504 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
filemgmt.dll --a---- 337920 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
find.exe --a---- 9216 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
findstr.exe --a---- 27136 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
finger.exe --a---- 9216 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
firewall.cpl --a---- 80896 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
fixmapi.exe --a---- 3072 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
FlashPlayerApp.exe --a---- 426184 bytes [06:54 27/04/2012] [21:44 14/07/2012]
FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl --a---- 70344 bytes [19:10 16/10/2011] [21:44 14/07/2012]
fldrclnr.dll --a---- 87552 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fltlib.dll --a---- 16896 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fltmc.exe --a---- 23040 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
fmifs.dll --a---- 16384 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
FNTCACHE.DAT --a---- 115768 bytes [10:28 16/04/2012] [17:00 11/07/2012]
fontext.dll --a---- 382976 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fontsub.dll --a---- 81920 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [16:28 15/10/2009]
fontview.exe --a---- 20992 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
forcedos.exe --a---- 7680 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
format.com --a---- 29696 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
framebuf.dll --a---- 9344 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
freecell.exe --a---- 55296 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
fsmgmt.msc --a---- 32760 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
fsquirt.exe --a---- 193024 bytes [05:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
fsusd.dll --a---- 81408 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
fsutil.exe --a---- 56320 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ftp.exe --a---- 42496 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
FtpServX.dll --a---- 198352 bytes [11:49 28/12/2005] [00:17 26/03/2002]
FtpX.DLL --a---- 267976 bytes [11:49 28/12/2005] [00:17 26/03/2002]
ftsrch.dll --a---- 176128 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
fwcfg.dll --a---- 60416 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
FXAB32.DLL --a---- 126976 bytes [05:55 02/12/2004] [05:55 02/12/2004]
Fxdb.dll --a---- 421888 bytes [05:53 02/12/2004] [05:53 02/12/2004]
fxsapi.dll --a---- 451584 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fxscfgwz.dll --a---- 111104 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
fxsclnt.exe --a---- 142848 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
fxsclntR.dll --a---- 132608 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
fxscom.dll --a---- 72192 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fxscomex.dll --a---- 285184 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fxscount.h --a---- 1361 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
fxscover.exe --a---- 229888 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [13:25 11/02/2011]
fxsdrv.dll --a---- 26624 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fxsevent.dll --a---- 55296 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fxsext32.dll --a---- 23552 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fxsmon.dll --a---- 23552 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fxsperf.dll --a---- 8704 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fxsperf.ini --a---- 1793 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
fxsres.dll --a---- 6656 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
fxsroute.dll --a---- 31744 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
fxssend.exe --a---- 11264 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
fxsst.dll --a---- 562176 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fxssvc.exe --a---- 267776 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
fxst30.dll --a---- 246272 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fxstiff.dll --a---- 397312 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fxsui.dll --a---- 154112 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fxswzrd.dll --a---- 192512 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fxsxp32.dll --a---- 400384 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
g711codc.ax --a---- 41472 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
gb2312.uce --a---- 24006 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
gcdef.dll --a---- 76800 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
gdi.exe --a---- 24576 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
gdi32.dll --a---- 286720 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [12:36 23/10/2008]
gdiplus.dll --a---- 1706800 bytes [12:41 18/04/2012] [03:23 26/07/2010]
GEARAspi.dll --a---- 107368 bytes [04:39 17/07/2012] [17:12 17/04/2008]
geo.nls --a---- 24772 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
getuname.dll --a---- 605696 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
glmf32.dll --a---- 285184 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
glu32.dll --a---- 122880 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
GPCIEnum.sys --a---- 7626 bytes [17:37 08/02/2005] [17:37 08/02/2005]
gpkcsp.dll --a---- 101888 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
gpkrsrc.dll --a---- 9728 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:26 31/12/2006]
graftabl.com --a---- 26112 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
graphics.com --a---- 19694 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
graphics.pro --a---- 21232 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
grpconv.exe --a---- 39424 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
GTKCMOS.sys --a---- 7882 bytes [21:55 15/06/2004] [21:55 15/06/2004]
h323.tsp --a---- 265728 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
h323log.txt --a---- 0 bytes [18:00 10/08/2004] [18:00 10/08/2004]
h323msp.dll --a---- 614912 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
HAL.DLL --a---- 131840 bytes [03:59 04/08/2004] [18:31 13/04/2008]
hccoin.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [05:56 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
hccutils.dll --a---- 118784 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:30 23/01/2005]
hdwwiz.cpl --a---- 155136 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
help.exe --a---- 15872 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
hhctrl.ocx --a---- 545280 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
hhsetup.dll --a---- 41472 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
hid.dll --a---- 20992 bytes [05:56 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
hidphone.tsp --a---- 29696 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
himem.sys --a---- 4768 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
hkcmd.exe --a---- 126976 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:31 23/01/2005]
hlink.dll --a---- 72704 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
hnetcfg.dll --a---- 344064 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
hnetmon.dll --a---- 14848 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
hnetwiz.dll --a---- 330752 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
homepage.inf --a---- 929 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
hostname.exe --a---- 7680 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
hotplug.dll --a---- 144896 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
HSFCI008.dll --a---- 32218 bytes [16:13 08/07/2012] [20:01 23/10/2003]
hsfcisp2.dll ------- 32285 bytes [08:26 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
hticons.dll --a---- 44544 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
html.iec --a---- 385024 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [11:38 11/05/2012]
httpapi.dll --a---- 25088 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [05:38 21/10/2009]
HttpSrvX.DLL --a---- 218376 bytes [11:49 28/12/2005] [03:59 05/11/2002]
HttpSrvX.OCX --a---- 161040 bytes [11:49 28/12/2005] [03:59 05/11/2002]
HttpX.dll --a---- 194248 bytes [11:49 28/12/2005] [19:17 25/03/2002]
htui.dll --a---- 41984 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
hypertrm.dll --a---- 347136 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
iac25_32.ax --a---- 199680 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
iacenc.dll ------- 3072 bytes [16:30 16/02/2012] [19:06 11/01/2012]
iAlmCoIn_v4020.dll --a---- 61440 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:55 23/01/2005]
iAlmCoIn_v4342.dll --a---- 61440 bytes [13:59 19/10/2005] [13:59 19/10/2005]
ialmdd5.dll --a---- 878651 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [22:04 23/01/2005]
ialmdev5.dll --a---- 178779 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:55 23/01/2005]
ialmdnt5.dll --a---- 108092 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:55 23/01/2005]
ialmgdev.dll --a---- 516096 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:54 23/01/2005]
ialmgicd.dll --a---- 2289664 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:52 23/01/2005]
ialmrem.dll --a---- 49152 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:55 23/01/2005]
ialmrnt5.dll --a---- 37951 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:56 23/01/2005]
iaqucmu.exe --a---- 170626 bytes [00:24 30/06/2008] [00:24 30/06/2008]
iasacct.dll --a---- 23552 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
iasads.dll --a---- 41472 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
iashlpr.dll --a---- 32256 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
iasnap.dll --a---- 62464 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
iaspolcy.dll --a---- 17920 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
iasrad.dll --a---- 119808 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
iasrecst.dll --a---- 141312 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
iassam.dll --a---- 86528 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
iassdo.dll --a---- 247808 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
iassvcs.dll --a---- 59392 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
icaapi.dll --a---- 11264 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
icardagt.exe --a---- 622080 bytes [01:24 30/07/2008] [01:24 30/07/2008]
icardie.dll --a---- 59904 bytes [23:36 13/08/2007] [09:31 08/03/2009]
icardres.dll --a---- 11264 bytes [01:24 30/07/2008] [01:24 30/07/2008]
icardres.dll.mui --a---- 586240 bytes [11:49 29/07/2008] [11:49 29/07/2008]
iccvid.dll --a---- 80384 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:03 17/06/2010]
icfgnt5.dll --a---- 16384 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
icm32.dll --a---- 254976 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
icmp.dll --a---- 3584 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
icmui.dll --a---- 54784 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
icrav03.rat --a---- 8798 bytes [13:44 01/09/2006] [23:20 07/01/2009]
icwdial.dll --a---- 73728 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
icwphbk.dll --a---- 65536 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ideograf.uce --a---- 60458 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
idndl.dll --a---- 26112 bytes [13:05 29/06/2006] [23:20 07/01/2009]
idq.dll --a---- 120832 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ie4uinit.exe ------- 174080 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [11:38 11/05/2012]
ie4uinit.exe.mui ------- 4096 bytes [19:21 08/03/2009] [19:21 08/03/2009]
IE7Eula.rtf ------- 74715 bytes [18:12 23/09/2006] [18:12 23/09/2006]
IE8Eula.rtf ------- 5630 bytes [03:20 13/02/2009] [03:20 13/02/2009]
ieakeng.dll --a---- 125952 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:33 08/03/2009]
ieaksie.dll --a---- 229376 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:33 08/03/2009]
ieakui.dll --a---- 163840 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:32 08/03/2009]
ieapfltr.dat --a---- 3698584 bytes [21:10 12/02/2007] [02:07 07/02/2009]
ieapfltr.dll --a---- 445952 bytes [17:27 11/07/2007] [09:11 08/03/2009]
iedkcs32.dll ------- 387584 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:42 11/05/2012]
iedkcs32.dll.mui ------- 81920 bytes [19:20 08/03/2009] [19:20 08/03/2009]
ieframe.dll --a---- 11111424 bytes [23:54 13/08/2007] [01:12 12/05/2012]
ieframe.dll.mui --a---- 1241088 bytes [23:40 13/08/2007] [19:22 08/03/2009]
iepeers.dll --a---- 184320 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:42 11/05/2012]
iernonce.dll --a---- 55808 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:32 08/03/2009]
iertutil.dll --a---- 2000384 bytes [23:34 13/08/2007] [14:42 11/05/2012]
iesetup.dll --a---- 71680 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:32 08/03/2009]
ieudinit.exe --a---- 36864 bytes [23:39 13/08/2007] [09:32 08/03/2009]
ieui.dll --a---- 164352 bytes [23:54 13/08/2007] [09:22 08/03/2009]
ieuinit.inf --a---- 57667 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [20:40 05/07/2010]
iexpress.exe --a---- 114688 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ifmon.dll --a---- 135680 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ifsutil.dll --a---- 70656 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ifxcardm.dll ------- 151552 bytes [05:49 29/10/2005] [05:49 29/10/2005]
igfxcfg.exe --a---- 503808 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:33 23/01/2005]
igfxcpl.cpl --a---- 94208 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:33 23/01/2005]
igfxdev.dll --a---- 139264 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:30 23/01/2005]
igfxdgps.dll --a---- 45056 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:34 23/01/2005]
igfxdiag.exe --a---- 151552 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:34 23/01/2005]
igfxdo.dll --a---- 86016 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:30 23/01/2005]
igfxeud.dll --a---- 225280 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:35 23/01/2005]
igfxexps.dll --a---- 36864 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:36 23/01/2005]
igfxext.exe --a---- 106496 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:36 23/01/2005]
igfxhchs.lhp --a---- 58430 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxhcht.lhp --a---- 59354 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxhdeu.lhp --a---- 62339 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxhenu.lhp --a---- 57801 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxhesp.lhp --a---- 60786 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxhfra.lhp --a---- 62454 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxhita.lhp --a---- 59687 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxhjpn.lhp --a---- 62578 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxhk.dll --a---- 126976 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:31 23/01/2005]
igfxhkor.lhp --a---- 66013 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxhptb.lhp --a---- 61839 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxhtha.lhp --a---- 62836 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxpph.dll --a---- 225280 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:35 23/01/2005]
igfxrchs.lrc --a---- 143360 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxrcht.lrc --a---- 143360 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxrdeu.lrc --a---- 167936 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxrenu.lrc --a---- 163840 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:30 23/01/2005]
igfxres.dll --a---- 163840 bytes [00:18 15/04/2012] [21:30 23/01/2005]
igfxresp.lrc --a---- 172032 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxress.dll --a---- 1245184 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:30 23/01/2005]
igfxrfra.lrc --a---- 167936 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxrita.lrc --a---- 167936 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxrjpn.lrc --a---- 151552 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxrkor.lrc --a---- 147456 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxrptb.lrc --a---- 167936 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxrtha.lrc --a---- 163840 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:37 23/01/2005]
igfxsrvc.dll --a---- 348160 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:31 23/01/2005]
igfxtray.exe --a---- 155648 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:36 23/01/2005]
igfxzoom.exe --a---- 114688 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [21:36 23/01/2005]
igmpagnt.dll --a---- 8192 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ils.dll --a---- 81920 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
imaadp32.acm --a---- 16384 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
imagehlp.dll --a---- 148480 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:10 29/02/2012]
imapi.exe --a---- 150528 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
imeshare.dll --a---- 36921 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
imgutil.dll --a---- 34816 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:31 08/03/2009]
imm32.dll --a---- 110080 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
Indeo4.qtx --a---- 747008 bytes [21:02 06/01/2004] [21:02 06/01/2004]
inetcfg.dll --a---- 274432 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
InetClnt.dll --a---- 1721952 bytes [20:46 08/11/2006] [20:46 08/11/2006]
inetcomm.dll --a---- 692736 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [14:22 10/10/2011]
inetcpl.cpl ------- 1469440 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:42 11/05/2012]
inetcplc.dll --a---- 110592 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
inetmib1.dll --a---- 32768 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
inetpp.dll --a---- 75264 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
inetppui.dll --a---- 15872 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
inetres.dll --a---- 48128 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [16:22 13/04/2008]
Inetwh32.dll --a---- 54784 bytes [17:54 19/11/2004] [17:54 19/11/2004]
infocardapi.dll --a---- 97800 bytes [01:24 30/07/2008] [01:24 30/07/2008]
infocardcpl.cpl --a---- 37384 bytes [01:24 30/07/2008] [01:24 30/07/2008]
infosoft.dll --a---- 450560 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
initpki.dll --a---- 147456 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
input.dll --a---- 123392 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
inseng.dll --a---- 94720 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:32 08/03/2009]
instcat.sql --a---- 956990 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
intelmoh.dll --a---- 172032 bytes [14:43 29/09/2005] [19:39 06/05/2005]
IntelNic.dll --a---- 24064 bytes [23:59 14/04/2012] [10:00 29/12/2002]
intl.cpl --a---- 129536 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
iologmsg.dll --a---- 30720 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ipconf.tsp --a---- 17408 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ipconfig.exe --a---- 55808 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
iphlpapi.dll --a---- 94720 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ipmontr.dll --a---- 161280 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ipnathlp.dll --a---- 331264 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
IPPCPUID.DLL --a---- 40960 bytes [18:35 03/12/2006] [23:56 10/03/2001]
ippcv11.dll --a---- 94208 bytes [18:35 03/12/2006] [00:58 24/08/2001]
ippcvw711.dll --a---- 466944 bytes [18:35 03/12/2006] [00:58 24/08/2001]
ippi11.dll --a---- 225280 bytes [18:35 03/12/2006] [00:58 24/08/2001]
ippiw711.dll --a---- 2592768 bytes [18:35 03/12/2006] [00:58 24/08/2001]
ippj11.dll --a---- 65536 bytes [18:35 03/12/2006] [00:58 24/08/2001]
ippjw711.dll --a---- 159744 bytes [18:35 03/12/2006] [00:58 24/08/2001]
ippromon.dll --a---- 330752 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ipps11.dll --a---- 176128 bytes [18:35 03/12/2006] [00:58 24/08/2001]
ippsr11.dll --a---- 77824 bytes [18:35 03/12/2006] [00:58 24/08/2001]
ippsrw711.dll --a---- 266240 bytes [18:35 03/12/2006] [00:58 24/08/2001]
ippsw711.dll --a---- 1589248 bytes [18:35 03/12/2006] [00:58 24/08/2001]
iprop.dll --a---- 3584 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
iprtprio.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
iprtrmgr.dll --a---- 177152 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ipsec6.exe --a---- 44032 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ipsecsnp.dll --a---- 349696 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ipsecsvc.dll --a---- 183808 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ipsmsnap.dll --a---- 384000 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ipv6.exe --a---- 53248 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ipv6mon.dll --a---- 59904 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ipxmontr.dll --a---- 83968 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ipxpromn.dll --a---- 69120 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ipxrip.dll --a---- 21504 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ipxroute.exe --a---- 23552 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ipxrtmgr.dll --a---- 39936 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ipxsap.dll --a---- 66560 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ipxwan.dll --a---- 22016 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ir32_32.dll --a---- 199168 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ir41_32.ax --a---- 848384 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ir41_qc.dll --a---- 120320 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ir41_qcx.dll --a---- 338432 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ir50_32.dll --a---- 755200 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ir50_qc.dll --a---- 200192 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ir50_qcx.dll --a---- 183808 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
irclass.dll --a---- 13312 bytes [17:57 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
irprops.cpl --a---- 380416 bytes [05:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
isign32.dll --a---- 81920 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [18:12 18/11/2010]
isrdbg32.dll --a---- 32768 bytes [18:02 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ISUSPM.cpl --a---- 73728 bytes [21:50 27/07/2004] [21:50 27/07/2004]
itircl.dll --a---- 155136 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ITNetUtils.dll --a---- 49152 bytes [11:49 28/12/2005] [21:12 30/03/2004]
itss.dll --a---- 138240 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
iuengine.dll --a---- 198424 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:16 26/05/2005]
ivfsrc.ax --a---- 154624 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ixsso.dll --a---- 54272 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
iyuv_32.dll --a---- 48128 bytes [05:56 04/08/2004] [16:07 27/11/2009]
java.exe --a---- 149280 bytes [17:15 05/05/2012] [17:14 05/05/2012]
javacpl.cpl --a---- 73728 bytes [17:15 05/05/2012] [17:14 05/05/2012]
javaw.exe --a---- 149280 bytes [17:15 05/05/2012] [17:14 05/05/2012]
javaws.exe --a---- 157472 bytes [17:15 05/05/2012] [17:14 05/05/2012]
jdns_sd.dll --a---- 50536 bytes [04:05 31/08/2011] [04:05 31/08/2011]
jet500.dll --a---- 362496 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
jgaw400.dll --a---- 44544 bytes [17:54 19/11/2004] [17:54 19/11/2004]
jgdw400.dll --a---- 163840 bytes [18:25 31/01/2012] [10:41 14/04/2008]
jgmd400.dll --a---- 35840 bytes [17:54 19/11/2004] [17:54 19/11/2004]
jgpl400.dll --a---- 27648 bytes [18:25 31/01/2012] [10:41 14/04/2008]
jgsd400.dll --a---- 45568 bytes [17:54 19/11/2004] [17:54 19/11/2004]
jgsh400.dll --a---- 65536 bytes [17:54 19/11/2004] [17:54 19/11/2004]
jobexec.dll --a---- 47952 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
joy.cpl --a---- 68608 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
jscript.dll --a---- 726528 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [16:07 28/10/2011]
jsproxy.dll ------- 25600 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:42 11/05/2012]
jupdate-1.4.2_03-b02.log --a---- 2978 bytes [15:03 29/09/2005] [15:03 29/09/2005]
kanji_1.uce --a---- 6948 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kanji_2.uce --a---- 8484 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kb16.com --a---- 14710 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
KBDAL.DLL --a---- 6656 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdaze.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdazel.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdbe.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdbene.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdbhc.dll ------- 6144 bytes [08:27 09/02/2009] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdblr.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdbr.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdbu.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdca.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdcan.dll --a---- 7680 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdcr.dll --a---- 6656 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdcz.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdcz1.dll --a---- 6656 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdcz2.dll --a---- 6656 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdda.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbddv.dll --a---- 5120 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdes.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdest.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdfc.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdfi.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdfi1.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdfo.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdfr.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdgae.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdgkl.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdgr.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdgr1.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdhe.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdhe220.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdhe319.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdhela2.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdhela3.dll --a---- 6656 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdhept.dll --a---- 8192 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdhu.dll --a---- 6656 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdhu1.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdic.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdinbe1.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdinben.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdinmal.dll --a---- 6656 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdir.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdit.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdit142.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdiultn.dll ------- 6144 bytes [08:27 09/02/2009] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdkaz.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdkyr.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdla.dll --a---- 6656 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdlt.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdlt1.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdlv.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdlv1.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdmac.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdmaori.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdmlt47.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdmlt48.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdmon.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdne.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdnec.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdnepr.dll ------- 6144 bytes [08:27 09/02/2009] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdno.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdno1.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdpash.dll ------- 6144 bytes [08:27 09/02/2009] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdpl.dll --a---- 6656 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdpl1.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdpo.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdro.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdru.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdru1.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdsf.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdsg.dll --a---- 6656 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdsl.dll --a---- 6656 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdsl1.dll --a---- 6656 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdsmsfi.dll --a---- 7680 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdsmsno.dll --a---- 7680 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdsp.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdsw.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdtat.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdtuf.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdtuq.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbduk.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdukx.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdur.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdus.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdusl.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdusr.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdusx.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbduzb.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdycc.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kbdycl.dll --a---- 6656 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kd1394.dll --a---- 7424 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [18:31 13/04/2008]
kdcom.dll --a---- 7040 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
kerberos.dll --a---- 301568 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [12:34 22/12/2010]
kernel32.dll --a---- 989696 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:06 21/03/2009]
key01.sys --a---- 42809 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
keyboard.drv --a---- 2000 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
keyboard.sys --a---- 42537 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
keymgr.dll --a---- 150528 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
KGyGaAvL.sys --ahs-- 2516 bytes [02:49 20/06/2008] [05:09 22/05/2012]
kmddsp.tsp --a---- 33280 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
kmsvc.dll ------- 61440 bytes [08:27 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
korean.uce --a---- 12876 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
krnl386.exe --a---- 92224 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
ksproxy.ax --a---- 129536 bytes [14:19 23/05/2012] [10:42 14/04/2008]
ksuser.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [14:19 23/05/2012] [10:41 14/04/2008]
l2gpstore.dll ------- 37376 bytes [08:27 09/02/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
l3codeca.acm --a---- 307260 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:43 29/01/2010]
l3codecp.acm --a---- 232448 bytes [14:44 29/09/2005] [22:45 30/01/2009]
l3codecx.ax --a---- 143422 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [16:17 15/06/2010]
label.exe --a---- 9728 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
langwrbk.dll --a---- 89600 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
lanman.drv --a---- 221600 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
LAPRXY.dll --a---- 11264 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
LegitCheckControl.DLL --a---- 1485176 bytes [21:19 19/06/2006] [18:20 25/06/2009]
lfbmp11n.dll -ra---- 36864 bytes [01:06 02/05/2003] [01:06 02/05/2003]
LFCMP11n.DLL -ra---- 285184 bytes [01:06 02/05/2003] [01:06 02/05/2003]
lfeps11n.dll -ra---- 31232 bytes [01:06 02/05/2003] [01:06 02/05/2003]
lffax11n.dll -ra---- 81408 bytes [01:06 02/05/2003] [01:06 02/05/2003]
lfgif11n.dll -ra---- 41472 bytes [01:06 02/05/2003] [01:06 02/05/2003]
lfpcd11n.dll -ra---- 26112 bytes [01:06 02/05/2003] [01:06 02/05/2003]
lfpcx11n.dll -ra---- 33280 bytes [01:06 02/05/2003] [01:06 02/05/2003]
Lfpng11n.dll -ra---- 172032 bytes [01:06 02/05/2003] [01:06 02/05/2003]
lfpsd11n.dll -ra---- 56320 bytes [01:06 02/05/2003] [01:06 02/05/2003]
lftga11n.dll -ra---- 27648 bytes [01:06 02/05/2003] [01:06 02/05/2003]
lftif11n.dll -ra---- 152064 bytes [01:06 02/05/2003] [01:06 02/05/2003]
lfwmf11n.dll -ra---- 59392 bytes [01:06 02/05/2003] [01:06 02/05/2003]
licdll.dll --a---- 423936 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [11:41 14/04/2008]
licmgr10.dll --a---- 43520 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [14:42 11/05/2012]
licwmi.dll --a---- 58880 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
lights.exe --a---- 29696 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
linkinfo.dll --a---- 19968 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
lmhsvc.dll --a---- 13824 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
lmrt.dll --a---- 399872 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
lnkstub.exe --a---- 25088 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
loadfix.com --a---- 1131 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
loadperf.dll --a---- 97280 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
locale.nls --a---- 265948 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [09:09 29/02/2008]
localsec.dll --a---- 221696 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
localspl.dll --a---- 345600 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [15:32 07/05/2009]
localui.dll --a---- 11776 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
locator.exe --a---- 75264 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
lodctr.exe --a---- 5120 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
logagent.exe --a---- 100864 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [22:37 30/01/2009]
loghours.dll --a---- 50176 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
logman.exe --a---- 59392 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
logoff.exe --a---- 15360 bytes [18:01 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
logon.scr --a---- 220672 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
logonui.exe --a---- 514560 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
logonui.exe.manifest -rah--- 488 bytes [18:03 10/08/2004] [18:03 10/08/2004]
lpk.dll --a---- 22016 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
lpq.exe --a---- 6144 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
lpr.exe --a---- 8192 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
lprhelp.dll --a---- 10240 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
lprmonui.dll --a---- 9216 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
lrnxp.ico --a---- 22486 bytes [18:13 10/08/2004] [15:11 10/08/2004]
lsasrv.dll --a---- 730112 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [17:26 20/12/2010]
lsass.exe --a---- 13312 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
LTDIS11n.dll -ra---- 262656 bytes [01:06 02/05/2003] [01:06 02/05/2003]
ltfil11n.DLL -ra---- 118784 bytes [01:06 02/05/2003] [01:06 02/05/2003]
ltimg11n.dll -ra---- 127488 bytes [01:06 02/05/2003] [01:06 02/05/2003]
ltkrn11n.dll -ra---- 392192 bytes [01:06 02/05/2003] [01:06 02/05/2003]
Ltwvc11n.dll -ra---- 716288 bytes [01:06 02/05/2003] [01:06 02/05/2003]
lusrmgr.msc --a---- 42166 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
lz32.dll --a---- 2560 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
lzexpand.dll --a---- 9936 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
l_except.nls --a---- 168 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004]
l_intl.nls --a---- 7046 bytes [17:51 10/08/2004] [10:00 04/08/2004


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

Got 'er done :d


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Great but you didn't answer this question:


> Do you recognize this?
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\My Documents\passwordboxyaTb_1.0.1.8.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

This is the one I'm interested in that appears in that list between "config" and "dhcp" in bold:

config d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]
*CзDOCUME~1 d------ [13:39 25/05/2006]*
dhcp d------ [17:52 10/08/2004]

Can you navigate to that folder and open it up and tell me what files it contains please.


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

I have saved the files system mirrior and ots. This is in OTS, correct.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

booksbenji said:


> I have saved the files system mirrior and ots. This is in OTS, correct.


Sorry but I have no idea what you're trying to say here. 

I wanted you to navigate to that folder on your computer and let me know what files it contains. Also, I was waiting for an answer to the question I asked about a particular file.


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

It's in System Look, tried to open but msg box sezs invalid name? 
CзDOCUME~1 d------ [13:39 25/05/2006]


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

I have deleted password box 2 days ago. This a leftover and I will delete it from my register later.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

booksbenji said:


> I have deleted password box 2 days ago. This a leftover and I will delete it from my register later.


It's a file, not a registry entry:

C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\My Documents\passwordboxyaTb_1.0.1.8.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

booksbenji said:


> It's in System Look, tried to open but msg box sezs invalid name?
> CзDOCUME~1 d------ [13:39 25/05/2006]


Where are you trying to open it, in System Look?

Do you know how to navigate to the System32 folder and open it?


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

System32 folder is open and running!!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please upload a screenshot of the sub-folders in the System32 folder.


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

My print screen button no work, I copied it but no paste


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Where did you try to paste it? You need to open up Paint (via Start - All Programs - Accessories - Paint and paste it there then save it. Once you've done that open up a reply here and click on "Manage Attachments" then click on "Browse" to locate the file on your cmputer, click on "Open" and then on "Upload" and finally submit your reply.


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

Paint will not copy and paste, tried making a new folder but some items could not be moved. So what now?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

booksbenji said:


> Paint will not copy and paste, *tried making a new folder but some items could not be moved*. So what now?


What does this mean?


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

I can copy sys 32 but can't paste in paint. Tried to make a new folder and send as an attachment and some items in sys32 would not transfer to the folder.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't want you to upload your entire system32 folder or transfer those files to another folder.

When you have the System32 folder option are you hitting the Print Screen key on your keyboard?


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

1stoff, I'm not a putor genuis as u are. I've out the putors since '75(DSTE, IBM 360, UNIVAC, TAUGHT ADM gRACE HOPPER), SINCE THAT TIME THINGS HAVE CHANGED. A little kind show me how to do it would nice to give once in awhile, SISTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's is yr request:

http://C:\Documents and Settings\Josh\My Documents\paint sys32 072212.bmp


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

booksbenji said:


> 1stoff, I'm not a putor genuis as u are. I've out the putors since '75(DSTE, IBM 360, UNIVAC, TAUGHT ADM gRACE HOPPER), SINCE THAT TIME THINGS HAVE CHANGED. A little kind show me how to do it would nice to give once in awhile, SISTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You've listed your computer experience as "Intermediate". I seriously think you should change that to "Beginner". The purpose of that field is so that we know how to address people in accordance with their computer knowledge. Someone who is "Intermediate" should know how to take a screen shot and open the System32 folder. I did give instructions in post no. 34.

Now you've posted a URL to your computer. Your computer is not a web site. I can't click on a link and access a file on your computer. You have to follow the instructions I posted to upload the image as an attachment.


----------



## booksbenji (Jul 13, 2012)

here's paint!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I won't be downloading 7-zip just to be able to unzip that attachment. Please just upload it as an image without zipping it but if it's too large and has to be zipped then right-click the file and select "Send To" and then click on "Compressed (zipped) Folder".


----------

